# Oldirty North American Tour 08



## oldirty

well folks. i've had this incredible urge the past few years to head west. i have finally succumbed to it.

i have taken a job offer and am going to be moving out to Anchorage, Alaska in about 2 weeks.

alot of excitement for the new challenge/opportunity. i am fired up.

from what ive been told we'll be going balls out from my arrival to darkness in December, the end of the season.

anyone on this site from out that way or worked that locale? i would love to have some insider info about what i should be prepared for and what i might need to bring.

this is awesome. i have never been further west than boulder colorado almost 10 years ago. 

i have no children, no wife, and no mortgage. why wouldnt i take this opportunity to check out the great white north ?!

any info regarding what i might face would be greatly appreciated!!

thanks boys!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

You may need heaavier longjohns 

Seriously though I hear that due to ocean currentss that they ddo not get as ccoldd as other parts of the country, and have a very warm, relativly long growing season due to long days.


----------



## RDT

I dont blame you ,I would do the same if I was in you position. Good luck .


----------



## wood4heat

Katmai National Park! I spent part of '94 working in Alaska as a commercial fisherman and on my only day off we flew into Katmai and watched the bear up close picking salmon out of the streams. By up close I mean no need for binoculars, they're right there in front of you! It was incredible...maybe because it was literally my only day off in almost three months but whenever I make it back to Alaska it WILL be one of my stops. 

http://www.nps.gov/katm/planyourvisit/directions.htm


----------



## TDunk

Good luck on your new venture. Take advantage of it for us who can't. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## oldirty

John Paul Sanborn said:


> You may need heaavier longjohns
> 
> Seriously though I hear that due to ocean currentss that they ddo not get as ccoldd as other parts of the country, and have a very warm, relativly long growing season due to long days.




yeah, he said something about longjohns. lol. you got any extras? 


and i can only hope the growing season is long, midnight sun!

i'm going to take your word about the ocean currents though. dont think i want to swim in the bering sea! lol


----------



## oldirty

TDunk said:


> Good luck on your new venture. Take advantage of it for us who can't. Let us know how you make out.



i will do my best kind sir. thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## DonnyO

Damn, good for you man. You've tried the best, now try the rest. I was hoping to see you in the New England Championships this year. At least you can check in here from time to time, keep us posted.

No more oldirty

its

Olfrozee


----------



## capetrees

I would think the only major difference to Alaska and where you are now is probably moisture. NH is cold and icy but not particularly wet and damp but I bet on top of the obvious cold of Alaska, the pacific air is going to moisten things up. Look at SF bay and all the fog.

Good luck! Have you ever been out to visit before? Very mountainous, very steep and rugged. Went there on a cruise on the inside passage years ago. Beautiful place.


----------



## John464

Have fun and good luck in your new venture!


----------



## Gologit

Go for it! And good luck to you. Let us know how it works out.  Bob


----------



## Mikecutstrees

thats cool, I'm jealous..... have fun!!!


----------



## Nailsbeats

You lucky SOB. That is gonna be sweet. Take that move by balls and love every minute of it. The one place I wan't to go and you're moving there, good for you. If you don't have one get a .338 winchester mag and hunt the heck out of that place. Get out on one of those crab boats in the Bering if you get a chance, always wanted to try that too. I couldn't be more excited for you, pick up one of those native women, drop a grizzly in it's tracks, and do some fishing. Most importantly though, mow down some timber. Is it a tree cutting job? Hey I have some relation up there that own a Fab shop, I will come visit and bring some Copenhagen as a housewarming gift.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Rock On Oldirty! Rock On!


----------



## masterarbor

:rockn:  :rockn:  :rockn:


----------



## reachtreeservi

Good Luck and best wishes Oldirty, I think alot of us would love to move north to Alaska. You're a lucky man !

Live the dream !


----------



## 2FatGuys

Oldirty - 

YOU ROCK!! Alaska is my favorite place! Since you will be in Anchorage, you won't be far from the Kenai Penninsula. Some of the most awesome salmon fishing in the world happens there... on about 5 different rivers, all within 20 minutes drive of each other.

The largest tree I have ever felled was at a Christian camp in the Tongas National Forest (southeast of Anchorage, closer to Ketchikan). To me, a NC boy, it was HUGE!! To the camp caretaker, it was just a "peck er pole". Boy, the scale of things is different there!

Have a GREAT time in the most beautiful place you'll ever see!


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

OldDirty; When you get there go out & buy a shovel & do some GOLD panning in your spare time. I hear tell the fishing& hunting are great & the weather ain't bad,either. Good Luck on your adventure.


----------



## clearance

Good for you oldirty. I have never been there but I have seen Alaska from the tip of the Queen Charlottes on clear days. Have fun.


----------



## hornett224

*i envy you!*

best of luck.i've wanted to do it but my parents health keeps me here.

i'd get a fly pole and a marlin in 45/70 for safety.be safe and take a warm blanket for the 371xp.:greenchainsaw:  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tree Slayer

Sounds great, have a good time I wouldn't eat too much of that fresh king crab, heard its not good for you, I'll give you an address just send it back to me.


----------



## tomtrees58

good lock remember we all have saw dust in are boots tom trees


----------



## ropensaddle

Wow, what everyone else said, Alaska the last US frontier good luck
and watch yourn top knot! Is the job in tree industry or fishing? I once
thought of the fishing gig, good luck and god speed.


----------



## lxt

Oldirty, you be careful, enjoy yourself!! Hope all goes well........

LXT.......


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

oldirty said:


> yeah, he said something about longjohns. lol. you got any extras?
> 
> 
> and i can only hope the growing season is long, midnight sun!
> 
> i'm going to take your word about the ocean currents though. dont think i want to swim in the bering sea! lol



Sierra trading post has hi-pro light weight stuff at reasonable prices Here is a search on bottoms

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/se...ords=&exactPhrase=&allAnyWords=&searchWithin=







if this map comes through, see how Anchorage is at the top of the gulf, where the currents come up the PNW. this is what causes what I hear to be warm weather during the shorter summer.


http://www.alaskatravel.com/resources/alaska-weather.html

This gives weather and average daylight, looks like you have 4 hour nights in high summer.


----------



## 2FatGuys

Four hour "nights" is more accurate... last time I was there, it was early July, and the darkest it got in Nikiski (just southwest of Anchorage) was about what it is like at 9PM here in the summer (and that only lasted for abotu 3 hours).


----------



## wood4heat

2FatGuys said:


> Four hour "nights" is more accurate... last time I was there, it was early July, and the darkest it got in Nikiski (just southwest of Anchorage) was about what it is like at 9PM here in the summer (and that only lasted for abotu 3 hours).



I described it as a sunset that migrated from the west north until it was back in the east as a sunrise.


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Are you travelling light with suitcases? Or moving all that you have?

Drive, fly, other?

Direct, or taking a scenic bypass?


----------



## (WLL)

good luck Oldirty send us some pics.


----------



## Adkpk

Go dirty! Ya, driving, flying, bringing your stuff? Computer? We wants pics.


----------



## twp

you're going to alaska? watch out for those pesky kangaroos. wait a minute....


----------



## Nailsbeats

Hey Oldirty,.................where the hell are ya? On the side of the AlCan highway with a flat? Stuck in some not so perma permafrost? In a gulch? Check in when you get time, your fanclub awaits. lol...................gored by a moose?


----------



## oldirty

still in mass boys. i have to do the most respectable thing i can do for the guy i just worked for and give him his 2 weeks. that'll give me a week to get all my stuff figured out 100%.

i'm definitely going thats for sure, its just that i am awful at packing so i will need that time to get it together. plus the good byes and all that.


i wish i could do the multi post thing to answer all the Q's but i am not that tech savvy.

i am flying out. i did my math and at 4600 or so miles to Anchtown it would be about 101 stops for fuel and at 100 bucks a tank that would be around 10K in fuel alone. i would loved to have taken 2 weeks to driv out that way but it would not make any economic sense. man that drive would be a bear but a good one nonetheless.


great map and links JPS thanks. the gulf of alaska and not the bering sea. my bad. so youre saying go for a swim? might have to anyway. just for the experience. lol


as far as what i am bringing, the list includes my climbing kit, work clothes and boots, everyday clothes and my backpack and a laptop. more or less traveling real light i guess. no saws making the trip. them boys are going to be shelved for a hot minute.

the work will be rez tree work. maybe some land clearing stuff. i dont think any thing along the logging line. 


i thank you for your well wishings. good stuff. you know there will be some pics!

i'll see what kind of gold i can find out there chipmonk. i know i'll be looking. lol


i really dont want to look past tomw but i know i can only benefit from it. it'll be a working vacation for me. i mean i like work, really do. now i get to get paid to work in a part of the world that hasnt really seen too much of man. weekend trips into national parks? are you kidding me? of course! a working vacation indeed. 

at least for the next 8 months or so the next traffic jam i get caught up in will be from the moose crossing main street. and from having to deal with massachusetts drivers on 93 south to that will be a welcome break.


LXT and MD, i do think that this'll give me a chance to see those redwoods too. what am i going to do in anchorage in the winter other than freeze my balls off?

heck ya i am going to go to south oregon/ north cali before i even think of heading east.

in fact, again not looking past tom'w, i think i will work my way across the country just to get the opportunity to see the states. and find out where i want to settle. see where the best people really are if you know what i mean.

sorry if i am rambling fellas. just very fired up for this. and i do look forward to seeing this so called sunset.


thanks boys!


----------



## oldirty

hey nails. 

if i have that much sunlight up there, the only thing i am shooting for is a birdie. the golf clubs are making the trip! lol


----------



## hornett224

*oldirty just a thought.*

you checked on shipping your vehicle up there? it's got to be a lot cheaper than driving.i have heard they do it by train.


----------



## Nailsbeats

oldirty said:


> hey nails.
> 
> if i have that much sunlight up there, the only thing i am shooting for is a birdie. the golf clubs are making the trip! lol



Hey see if you can't pack the 2hunge in the club bag, make it worth your while. Clubs are in, takin it up a notch!


----------



## oldirty

hornett224 said:


> you checked on shipping your vehicle up there? it's got to be a lot cheaper than driving.i have heard they do it by train.



thought about it but havent looked into it. not worth it with the gas situation. even with me leaving it to sit in the driveway and make payments on it would be cheaper than driving it.

i'm in luck regarding the living and driving situation. the guy i am working for is putting us up on our dime (short money) in a townhouse ( 2 other climbers are coming in as well from what i understand) and there will be 2 cars there for our use. running errands and what not.

i'm telling you this is going to be a blast!


----------



## oldirty

Nailsbeats said:


> Clubs are in, takin it up a notch!



hey i'm not all work. gotta hit the sticks once in a while. lol


he told me he had all the stihls i could handle up there. 2hunge's on up to the 660. no 880 though.


----------



## oldirty

DonnyO said:


> Damn, good for you man. You've tried the best, now try the rest. I was hoping to see you in the New England Championships this year. At least you can check in here from time to time, keep us posted.
> 
> No more oldirty
> 
> its
> 
> Olfrozee



lol


i was actually planning on going out and winning that thing this year too!

you gonna come and rec climb out here with me bub?


----------



## OTG BOSTON

oldirty said:


> see where the best people really are if you know what i mean.
> 
> !



Thats easy, BOSTON MASSACHUSETTS! good luck with your adventure though bro! Keep us posted and when you make the move to redwood country maybe moss, donnyo and I will come find ya for a rec climb!


----------



## wood4heat

oldirty said:


> i am flying out. i did my math and at 4600 or so miles to Anchtown it would be about 101 stops for fuel and at 100 bucks a tank that would be around 10K in fuel alone. i would loved to have taken 2 weeks to driv out that way but it would not make any economic sense. man that drive would be a bear but a good one nonetheless.



Something here doesn't add up, you must be getting more than 46 miles to a tank. I figure my truck at 18mpg and gas at $3.50 a gallon would be under $1000.00 for that same trip. You might want to take another look at this.


----------



## 2FatGuys

wood4heat said:


> Something here doesn't add up, you must be getting more than 46 miles to a tank. I figure my truck at 18mpg and gas at $3.50 a gallon would be under $1000.00 for that same trip. You might want to take another look at this.



Even our F-350 at 12 MPG and $4.00 / gal for diesel would only be around $1,500. And it's big enough to camp inside on the way out...


----------



## M.D. Vaden

After you move, when later you start looking at other places too, don't leave Washington out of the loop.

I'm fond of Oregon, but really like stuff in Washington - the parks. Seattle does not excite me, but Vancouver, WA is a nice little town across from Oregon.

The Olympic National Forest is on my to-do list up in Washington later this year, whether autumn or winter.

If you have your digital camera, and happen to fly in daylight, you might get some nice aerial photos on your way up there.


----------



## DonnyO

oldirty said:


> lol
> 
> 
> i was actually planning on going out and winning that thing this year too!
> 
> you gonna come and rec climb out here with me bub?



No doubt.


----------



## oldirty

wood4heat said:


> Something here doesn't add up, you must be getting more than 46 miles to a tank. I figure my truck at 18mpg and gas at $3.50 a gallon would be under $1000.00 for that same trip. You might want to take another look at this.



what?

cmon. only that much? 400 into 4600 is 11.5 x 100=1150. 

hahahahaha i am retodded. mustve thrown an extra 0 in there.

some college fellas, some college. LOL.



ok so help me out here. call it 1200 in fuel and tolls? thats not too bad at all.

my sis works for an airline.........so i can get a first class at shy of 800 or an economy seat for 600ish.


if i drive my own rig out then i can see the land....................
flying is easy..............

this sudden math lesson has thrown my travel arrangements up in the air.

what do you boys think? my last day is the 4th and i want to be out there by the 14th. no later than the 16th.


this has the potential to become a legitimate rock tour!

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm



thanks for my basic math skills help by the way. much appreciated. lol


----------



## DonnyO

what're you doin' with tha pooch?


----------



## oldirty

he's my best bud but we both know where his home is. 

ive left him behind for too long of stretches over the past few years to pull up the stakes on him and take him with me now. plus LB is getting older. i dont think he would adjust as easily as he would if he was a pup.

and my main focus will be on work. going to be putting in too many hours for him to sit somewhere new with nothing for familiarity.


i'm not happy about it but its best for him.


----------



## DonnyO

Family, I hope? Either that or Boston Bull really seems to like dogs.....


----------



## oldirty

DonnyO said:


> Family, I hope? Either that or Boston Bull really seems to like dogs.....



oh ya. he'll be at the parents house.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

It is roughly 85 hrs via the AlCan, if you do 12 hrs a day it is a 7 day trip. (is Hyw 11 still a pothole patchwork that will beat your kidneys to a pulp?

$55/night lodging (sleeping in the truck sucks in the cold)
$30/ day food

85*7=$602


----------



## wood4heat

What month are you leaving? Just wonder if snow could be a factor in your drive.


----------



## oldirty

wood4heat said:


> What month are you leaving? Just wonder if snow could be a factor in your drive.



2 weeks bud.


----------



## oldirty

John Paul Sanborn said:


> It is roughly 85 hrs via the AlCan, if you do 12 hrs a day it is a 7 day trip. (is Hyw 11 still a pothole patchwork that will beat your kidneys to a pulp?
> 
> $55/night lodging (sleeping in the truck sucks in the cold)
> $30/ day food
> 
> 85*7=$602





at least the 602 and around 1750 in fuel. about 600 gallons x 3.50/gal. looks like i am going to go for a ride on da plane.

oh well.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

oldirty said:


> at least the 602 and around 1750 in fuel. about 600 gallons x 3.50/gal. looks like i am going to go for a ride on da plane.
> 
> oh well.



Not to mention that 12 hours on the road for 7 days straight is a crueling pace.

IF you had 2 weeks or so it would be worth the adventure.

God speed your way ol_denali_. Enjoy yourself, but don't forget to write.

I'll make it up there someday.


----------



## Treetom

OldDirty, Have a safe trip.


----------



## Adkpk

Flying is the way to go. Unless you had a buddy or two to split the money and give you somebody to talk to. Your packing lite. So just get there and start enjoying the fresh air.


----------



## DonnyO

Bigus Termitius said:


> .
> 
> God speed your way ol_denali_. .



oldenali it is..........


----------



## wood4heat

Enjoy it, if I didn't have a couple kids at home and a good job I would go back in a heartbeat. Keep us jealous people posted!


----------



## tree MDS

Good riddance, drag yer a$$.


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> Good riddance, drag yer a$$.



way too much pride to drag my ass but i appreciate the well wishes bud. lol


----------



## lxt

oldirty, you get where you`re going you check in here & let us know you made it safe & put up some pic`s if ya can!! Man I dont know if I could leave my dogs!!


LXT................may he be with you!!


----------



## beowulf343

Dang oldirty, i'm a little jealous! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Scots Climber

Safe trip, mate. Enjoy the experiance, I'm kinda envious too, it sounds like it's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## oldirty

beowulf343 said:


> Dang oldirty, i'm a little jealous! I wish you the best of luck!



cmon out for the season with me bud. i think he has room for one more! imagine the production that would come out of that wrecking crew?! wow.

you married or have any kids? you own a house? if not take the trip man! cmon out!

lol



thanks fellas.


----------



## joesawer

oldirty said:


> at least the 602 and around 1750 in fuel. about 600 gallons x 3.50/gal. looks like i am going to go for a ride on da plane.
> 
> oh well.



Good luck to ya.
I hope you don't have as much adventure as I had coming from AL to CA. But I survived it and and would not trade the experiance for anything.
I am a little jealouse also. I was working on a plan to go to Alaska this spring, but it feel through.


----------



## oldirty

Scots Climber said:


> Safe trip, mate. Enjoy the experiance, I'm kinda envious too, it sounds like it's gonna be a lot of fun!



speaking of big moves....how do you like massachusetts?


----------



## Magnum783

Congrats there man. Way sweet I have a bunch of good buddies that are stationed up in AK they love it. The wife and I trying to get up there. You are in the choose few to get to go up there and get paid for it. Good luck and keep us up to speed.
Jared


----------



## lumberjack333

oldirty said:


> cmon out for the season with me bud. i think he has room for one more! imagine the production that would come out of that wrecking crew?! wow.
> 
> you married or have any kids? you own a house? if not take the trip man! cmon out!
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> thanks fellas.



First of all congrats oldirty on making the decision to head up there, I've visted the Yukon once for a couple days and boy are you in for a treat! I just finished reading this whole thread last night, and saw the invitation for a 4th crew member there and thought about inquiring further, however I just took a new job as a climber starting tommorow with a local crew here in Barrie so decided not to bother, even though I would love the opportunity. Then oddly enough, last night I had a dream that I moved to Alaska - just that dream put a grin on my face when I woke up. So as soon as I was cleaned up and fed I sat down here to write this. I'm 22 years old, and just graduated from a Forestry program last August, where I was introduced to climbing. I have my own gear now and have been swingin around on rope for the last couple of months. By no means am I an expert climber, but I have the attitude and drive to become one and would really like to work with a good crew where I can bust my ass and learn everything that is offered my way. I've got nothing tie'n me down here but a crappy dodge neon . I could get myself out there without a problem and I'd be getting off the plane with the same stupid grin i woke up with thismorning. Oh and don't take my avatar too seriously, I don't spend all my time upside-down on a keg, I know when to work and I work hard when its time! If this is actually a possibility then PM me at your earliest convenience, otherwise congrats and good luck! I'm jealous!


----------



## oldirty

PM sent homey.


----------



## DonnyO

oldenali is takin' a posse wit 'em to Akalak.

cooler than a polar bears toe nails............


----------



## DonnyO

*where you at?*

Did you make it to alaska yet?


----------



## oldirty

DonnyO said:


> Did you make it to alaska yet?





lol.


not yet bud. looks like i am going to be flying the 15th. tuesday.

last day at AC was a little sad for the boys though. i think they are going to miss some of the shenanigans. although i did leave a 20$ on the board for coffee one last time. 

this week i pack and square stuff away.

15th i'll be on my way.


----------



## oldirty

alrighty boys, wish me luck.

flight leaves at 6am to newark and then onto seattle and then onto anchtown!



woooooo!


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> alrighty boys, wish me luck.
> 
> flight leaves at 6am to newark and then onto seattle and then onto anchtown!
> 
> 
> 
> woooooo!



May you soar with the buz oh I mean Eagles  good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Adkpk

Go dirty, go ol', but please just go! Just kidding, have a safe trip.


----------



## 2FatGuys

oldirty said:


> alrighty boys, wish me luck.
> 
> flight leaves at 6am to newark and then onto seattle and then onto anchtown!
> 
> woooooo!



Good luck Oldirty... enjoy the sights on your flight to what I consider paradise...


----------



## OTG BOSTON

don't forget to post lots of pics!


----------



## Bermie

Are we there yet????
What's the latest in this saga? 

I've been to Alaska on a cruise in September '94, did the kayaking on the salmon inlets, helicopter on the glacier, rafting the mendenhall glacier meltwater, floating through the Chilkoot bald eagle reserve, mountainbiking....oh somewhere

Size, grandeur, glaciers, BIG trees, raw nature...trip of a lifetime!


----------



## hornett224

*Good Luck oldirty!*

by the way,you're insane if you don't catch salmon season in the summer! insane i say! you will never experience fishing like that anywhere else.get a guide,i believe it's required.you won't regret it!


----------



## 2FatGuys

hornett224 said:


> by the way,you're insane if you don't catch salmon season in the summer! insane i say! you will never experience fishing like that anywhere else.get a guide,i believe it's required.you won't regret it!



Guides are not required, but a permit (license) is. There are some great salmon streams (rivers) on the Kenai Penninsula (south of Anchorage). Try to find someone that can lead you to areas that are not overcrowded "combat fishing" zones. In that one area are the Russian River, the Kenai River and the Kassilov River... all notable fishing destinations!

Been there... done that...


----------



## DonnyO

He's gotta be there by now........


----------



## ropensaddle

Must not have internet in iglos or he has found an Eskimo to huddle with


----------



## ropensaddle

What happed to ya bud watch out for them brown bears!


----------



## The Lawn Shark

I'm saying another 5 to 10 days before we here from him. What do you all think.


----------



## OTG BOSTON

Where you at big dog?


----------



## Sprig

Must have gone fishing  
Have a great adventure Oldirty! *jealous too*

Pic! Come on now matey, ya been there over a week and no pics!?!



Serge


----------



## 2FatGuys

Sprig said:


> Must have gone fishing
> Have a great adventure Oldirty! *jealous too*



It's not even combat fishing season yet... Come on Oldirty.... turn over the pics!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

He probably has not had time to set up internet yet.


----------



## Jumper

Have a great time -I certainly have no regrets about having pulled pole and mved here one year ago today. Oil at $120 a barrel makes for lots of opportunity!


----------



## Adkpk

John Paul Sanborn said:


> He probably has not had time to set up internet yet.



I'm thinking he's doing time at Gitmo for bring a bottle of shampoo on the plane with him. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldirty

OTG BOSTON said:


> Where you at big dog?




yooooooo



what up fellas! and bermie too!


just got the 'net set up at the house so i am back in action here at the ol Asite. bout time too. 

anchtown...... i havent gotten a chance to go any further than girdwood or eagle river but as soon as "summer" hits i'll be out buzzing around and taking in the sites.

i need to go out and buy a camera now that i got the net. my cellphone wont allow me to send any pic messages so all the pics i got so far are stuck on my phone. i got a couple good ones too. oh well.


speaking of summer did anyone happen to notice that about 20 inches fell here over the weekend and it was snowing this morning too.........lol


the only sites i have taken in other than work was at the "great alaskan bush company".......lol


what ive noticed so far about the trees we are working is that there are only like 5 different species and they are not all that big. i guess the further south we go the bigger they'll get. or at least that is what they tell me.

my roommates brother is up here and is an avid outdoorsman so i will tag along with them for some outdoor activities soon. fishing and all that.

feel free to fire away with the questions.

anyone happen to see the new sherrill catalogue? pg 108 is a pic of some of the crew from last year. 

good to be back on the site though. and i'll give you some more in depth observations when i get the chance.


----------



## Adkpk

What, I don't see any pics. :greenchainsaw: 

Made it uh? 

Sounds great, 20" of snow?


----------



## hornett224

*glad you got there ok.*

be careful,i'm sure crime is awful with the abundance of firearms.LOL


----------



## oldirty

hornett224 said:


> be careful,i'm sure crime is awful with the abundance of firearms.LOL




havent seen any of that kinda action up this way yet and the house is tucked away up next to a park away from the main roads so its quiet round these parts.


the sun though, she'll play some tricks on ya. you look out the window thinking its gonna be nice out but you best bring your jacket with you.


for a supposed oil money town i see quite a few hands out at the lights. speaking of lights this towns road layout makes less sense than boston's does.


----------



## 2FatGuys

Good to see that you made it! When you get a chance to get away from town, you'll LOVE the sights! I agree... the bigger trees are south east of you. The largest I've ever cut was in Tongas National Forest... just north of Ketchikan. Have fun Oldirty!!


----------



## Adkpk

oldirty said:


> anyone happen to see the new sherrill catalogue? pg 108 is a pic of some of the crew from last year.





Adrpk said:


> What, I don't see any pics. :greenchainsaw:



I reread my reply and thought I may have been misunderstood. I meant no pics of Alaska. Of course when you get time.

I see the pics of your crew. I thought you meant your old crew. Dirty if I may so indulge in my curiousity? How did you hook up with a company in Alaska that just happens to be in the Sherrill catalog? Or why is it that a crew from Alaska got in a catalog from Sherrill?


----------



## oldirty

Adrpk said:


> I reread my reply and thought I may have been misunderstood. I meant no pics of Alaska. Of course when you get time.
> 
> I see the pics of your crew. I thought you meant your old crew. Dirty if I may so indulge in my curiousity? How did you hook up with a company in Alaska that just happens to be in the Sherrill catalog? Or why is it that a crew from Alaska got in a catalog from Sherrill?




vermeer opened up a shop up here relatively recent i think. they wanted a pic from a local crew doing some snow work i guess.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

oldirty said:


> for a supposed oil money town i see quite a few hands out at the lights. speaking of lights this towns road layout makes less sense than boston's does.



Between being in the fjords and a boomtown, they probably are set wherever someone could build. Looks like some neat canyon switchbacks...

<iframe width="425" height="350" fr...;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>

Oh well that did not work...

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## ropensaddle

Glad the trip was safe and a brown bear has not got ya!
Many people die in plane crashes in Alaska.


----------



## (WLL)

so is it tougher in alaska or what?


----------



## oldirty

(WLL) said:


> so is it tougher in alaska or what?




tree wise? no.

at least the work i'm doing.


no big trees to speak of.

just cottonwood, birch, alder, lots of spruce. with the occasional cherry and willow.

no broad spread and not much height.


nevermind the coworkers.....


----------



## (WLL)

oldirty said:


> tree wise? no.
> 
> at least the work i'm doing.
> 
> 
> no big trees to speak of.
> 
> just cottonwood, birch, alder, lots of spruce. with the occasional cherry and willow.
> 
> no broad spread and not much height.
> 
> 
> nevermind the coworkers.....


what about the chicks? is the money good?


----------



## oldirty

money is fine. and with the light the way is up here lottsa OT. the weather is finally breaking so that'll get more people calling.

i dont really go out all that much so i havent been out to a club. soon though, i am getting a little restless. well ive been to a club mind you but it was for gentlemen.

havent hit the night life yet though. i hear chilcoot charlies is the spot. might go tonight...


----------



## hornett224

*damn.*

i should have gotten into this gig.

your doing residential work right?


----------



## OTG BOSTON

Glad to hear you made it OD, Spring has sprung in the 'Bean. Don't worry there will still be plenty of college chicks here when you get back


----------



## oldirty

hornett224 said:


> i should have gotten into this gig.
> 
> your doing residential work right?



yup.




OTG BOSTON said:


> Glad to hear you made it OD, Spring has sprung in the 'Bean. Don't worry there will still be plenty of college chicks here when you get back



thanks bud. i already got me a BC girl. 
she's back there just waiting on the "big lug" to get home. lol


----------



## OTG BOSTON

oldirty said:


> i already got me a BC girl.




Good for you, a Smart one!!!!


----------



## oldirty

OTG BOSTON said:


> Good for you, a Smart one!!!!



3.9 gpa with the masters out of that place.

she's intelligent yes. smart? not so sure of that. i got no explanation ,other than the length of my bar, why she would be kicking it with a mutt like me. never mind waiting on my return.

lol


----------



## OTG BOSTON

oldirty said:


> 3.9 gpa with the masters out of that place.
> 
> she's intelligent yes. smart? not so sure of that. i got no explanation ,other than the length of my bar, why she would be kicking it with a mutt like me. never mind waiting on my return.
> 
> lol



Some chicks need to try to 'save' us from ourselves. Most of my treeguy friends are married to nurses.....


good luck out there boyo...


----------



## tree MDS

OTG BOSTON said:


> Some chicks need to try to 'save' us from ourselves. Most of my treeguy friends are married to nurses.....
> 
> 
> good luck out there boyo...



Pretty damn good observation there man.


----------



## oldirty

would you believe it if i told you one of my coworkers called me an "conceded arrogant Ahole"?

LOL


well 2 of them felt that way. (we no longer on the same crew)

cmon.....me?


oh well. try as they might and go to the boss to whine about me, he recognizes the talent. and he signs the checks.....and pays OT after 8 aday, so its his opinion that matters and not theirs. 

its nice to be backed up in an arguement. lol


----------



## OTG BOSTON

oldirty said:


> would you believe it if i told you one of my coworkers called me an "conceded arrogant Ahole"?
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> well 2 of them felt that way. (we no longer on the same crew)
> 
> cmon.....me?
> 
> 
> oh well. try as they might and go to the boss to whine about me, he recognizes the talent. and he signs the checks.....and pays OT after 8 aday, so its his opinion that matters and not theirs.
> 
> its nice to be backed up in an arguement. lol




How to win friends and influence people, by oldirty.

F'em


----------



## Nailsbeats

Hey OD, good to see you back. I am glad you are kickin some a$$ on the new crew, some people need it. 
For the record, my wife is a nurse. That's all I got for now, later.


----------



## Adkpk

OTG BOSTON said:


> F'em



Just wanted to get a piece of that. Good one Boston.


----------



## oldirty

OTG BOSTON said:


> How to win friends and influence people, by oldirty.
> 
> F'em




you either get it or you dont. you cant be sensitive or be thinskinned when i am around.

but you are right on with the F'em though.


----------



## hornett224

*i think you got lucky oldirty...............*

it could have been much worse! they could have called you a Mass*ole!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OTG BOSTON

oldirty said:


> you either get it or you dont. you cant be sensitive or be thinskinned when i am around.
> 
> .



I agree 100%, I've had actual fistfights with co-workers before. This is serious business, no room for sensitivity or hand holding.


----------



## hornett224

*this IS New England!*

sensitivity and hand holding are a tradition from what i can tell.


----------



## oldirty

friday was pretty cool. 

taking down a few trees right next to the elmendorf (sp?) air force base, literally right next door, and saw about 20 jets taking off and doing their thing. 

as soon as they got off land they were banking hard and hitting the afterburners, roaring off into the clouds. 

flying in formation as well. pretty wild. loud too.

still waiting to see a grizzlie though. from afar of course.


----------



## Burvol

oldirty said:


> friday was pretty cool.
> 
> taking down a few trees right next to the elmendorf (sp?) air force base, literally right next door, and saw about 20 jets taking off and doing their thing.
> 
> as soon as they got off land they were banking hard and hitting the afterburners, roaring off into the clouds.
> 
> flying in formation as well. pretty wild. loud too.
> 
> still waiting to see a grizzlie though. from afar of course.



I worked up there in 2006, I was out in a far, remote western part of AK where whitey is not liked so much. I was more or less packing my stainless .44 mag for people varmits rather than Bears, the bears are somewhat noble creatures if you leave them be. Also, don't trust anyone, watch your back, and you don't loose your girlfriend, you loose your place in line!!!!


----------



## oldirty

Burvol said:


> I worked up there in 2006, I was out in a far, remote western part of AK where whitey is not liked so much. I was more or less packing my stainless .44 mag for people varmits rather than Bears, the bears are somewhat noble creatures if you leave them be. Also, don't trust anyone, watch your back, and you don't loose your girlfriend, you loose your place in line!!!!



lol.

i keep hearing that.


----------



## twp

just catching up on 9 pages worth of the tour. glad to hear you're keeping it real on the frontier. Ahole? never. Dbag maybe. anyhoo, hope you're getting the most out of it out there. stay safe and keep spreading the love.


oldirty said:


> would you believe it if i told you one of my coworkers called me an "conceded arrogant Ahole"?
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> well 2 of them felt that way. (we no longer on the same crew)
> 
> cmon.....me?
> 
> 
> oh well. try as they might and go to the boss to whine about me, he recognizes the talent. and he signs the checks.....and pays OT after 8 aday, so its his opinion that matters and not theirs.
> 
> its nice to be backed up in an arguement. lol


----------



## Magnum783

oldirty said:


> friday was pretty cool.
> 
> taking down a few trees right next to the elmendorf (sp?) air force base, literally right next door, and saw about 20 jets taking off and doing their thing.
> 
> as soon as they got off land they were banking hard and hitting the afterburners, roaring off into the clouds.
> 
> flying in formation as well. pretty wild. loud too.
> 
> still waiting to see a grizzlie though. from afar of course.



You spelled it right. I know what you mean my last base was a fighter base it is like you get an air show daily.
Jared


----------



## oldirty

twp said:


> just catching up on 9 pages worth of the tour. glad to hear you're keeping it real on the frontier. Ahole? never. Dbag maybe. anyhoo, hope you're getting the most out of it out there. stay safe and keep spreading the love.




tewwy! what up homey? hows AC going? you getn your rig on? you know me bud, nothing but love to offer. lol




Magnum783 said:


> You spelled it right. I know what you mean my last base was a fighter base it is like you get an air show daily.
> Jared



it was pretty damn cool thats for sure. and thank you for your service.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> friday was pretty cool.
> 
> taking down a few trees right next to the elmendorf (sp?) air force base, literally right next door, and saw about 20 jets taking off and doing their thing.
> 
> as soon as they got off land they were banking hard and hitting the afterburners, roaring off into the clouds.
> 
> flying in formation as well. pretty wild. loud too.
> 
> still waiting to see a grizzlie though. from afar of course.



And I thought you were the adventurous type, I want to take one with my bow!
Teenage Indians tested cue by slapping one on the azz with a stick, cmon
oldirty we know you can do better than a teenage boy:Eye:


----------



## oldirty

damn it! your right. get me that bear proof suit that guy's been developing and i'll go 'rassle with one, maybe even give it a swift kick to its testicles.

i dont hunt (hunt away though, i got absolutley no problems with it, as long as your eating what your taking) so i dont think i need to get that close. lol

i get my kicks daily, i dont need to take too many more risks with my life. never mind slapping a grizzle on its ass. lol


----------



## Bigus Termitius

pics?? what's a vacation without pics?


----------



## OTG BOSTON

Yeah man, wheres the pics? Some of us with wives and house payments are living vicariously through this thread!


----------



## 2FatGuys

OTG BOSTON said:


> Yeah man, wheres the pics? Some of us with wives and house payments are living vicariously through this thread!



OTG .... Some of us with house payments, kids and no wives are too!


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> damn it! your right. get me that bear proof suit that guy's been developing and i'll go 'rassle with one, maybe even give it a swift kick to its testicles.
> 
> i dont hunt (hunt away though, i got absolutley no problems with it, as long as your eating what your taking) so i dont think i need to get that close. lol
> 
> i get my kicks daily, i dont need to take too many more risks with my life. never mind slapping a grizzle on its ass. lol



Yeah those kids were brave to the point of suicidal ! Oldirty
I wish ya could hunt once with someone that knows the woods
you are missing it my friend it is like no other experiance in life.
And even if you don't like deer, of course; I can't actually see how
anyone could not if they tried it cooked right, hunters for the
hungry will gladly take your harvest to feed the needy!


----------



## oldirty

OTG BOSTON said:


> Yeah man, wheres the pics? Some of us with wives and house payments are living vicariously through this thread!



your right.

today i go get a digi cam.


----------



## twp

the rig is most definitely on. spray season is like being forced into piano lessons while you look out the window and watch all your friends play ball. oh well that's how it goes in the world of tree sometimes. the AC boys are looking for news/pics. get on it man. enjoy.


twp said:


> just catching up on 9 pages worth of the tour. glad to hear you're keeping it real on the frontier. Ahole? never. Dbag maybe. anyhoo, hope you're getting the most out of it out there. stay safe and keep spreading the love.


----------



## TreeDivision

Mengya OldDirty.... that's pretty far away for a guy from the Mengya Valley. Travel builds character get out there with the digital and get us some pictures before you loose that phone and come back with nothing but stories.


----------



## custom8726

Just finished the 9 pages, can't wait to see some pics. I got within 60 yards of a grizzly last year in british columbia its quite a rush to say the least. Good luck over there I am sure it will be an experience of a life time.


----------



## OTG BOSTON

oldirty said:


> your right.
> 
> today i go get a digi cam.



Now you're talkin!


----------



## oldirty

just went and got that digi cam. next up some pics and then figuring out how to get them onto this site.

give me a couple days to get some pics together and you'll see some AK.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> just went and got that digi cam. next up some pics and then figuring out how to get them onto this site.
> 
> give me a couple days to get some pics together and you'll see some AK.



Be sure to show us your igloo and goats:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Be sure to show us your igloo and goats:hmm3grin2orange:



Not bad fer a fossil, lol.


----------



## oldirty

when you say fossil your talking about rope's evolution from climbing on a bo'lin on a bight to his new status as bucket baby right?


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> when you say fossil your talking about rope's evolution from climbing on a bo'lin on a bight to his new status as bucket baby right?



Heh, heh, heh, lol. Thats right up there with dan and his DR mower!, in terms of laughs lately, lol.


----------



## oldirty

try as i might i cannot figure how to post a pic or send them for that matter.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Heh, heh, heh, lol. Thats right up there with dan and his DR mower!, in terms of laughs lately, lol.



Think it funny? That little piece of crap makes me money, probably more than the idiots that you seem to suround yourself with. What do you do , cut and chip underbrush? 
Nobody thinks that machine will do anything but run it through a wall wild rose a ffew times and your done. Cheap to operate to, nothing but profit and easy work I say, Meathead.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> try as i might i cannot figure how to post a pic or send them for that matter.



He he he so now who is the fossil heck I can do that! Now as fer as a fossil
goes yeah, they broke the mold on folks like me many years ago. I would
just as soon be a fossil as a worthless young punk lol! Climbing with bowline
on the bight I have done but was because could not afford a saddle in 83,
not because they did not exist! Anyway get them pics uploaded it is not
that hard but must be the right size.


----------



## treemandan

Don't bust on my mower! You have hurt my feelings. Do you know how many times I have been at other companies who have 3 guys and a huge chipper trying to clear out underbrush? Even a woods mower on a 3 point is a little to much sometimes. 1 guy, 1 little mower, 1 day, 1 check for 900. Ran it all day on less than a gallon of gas, Meathead.
By the way, this crap about you "hearing everyone elses bid" is just that CRAP! Even if true what was your action? Underbid everyone? CRAPOLA!
You got something to say?


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> try as i might i cannot figure how to post a pic or send them for that matter.



You must have to sign a deal with Satan to get these computers to work. Even my friend who is a real wizard can't explain it.


----------



## oldirty

resize the pic you say.....hmmm.

how? wasnt there a sticky thread about posting pics here? i couldnt find it in the search. it was a whole lot easier with the cell phone pics.


----------



## ropensaddle

I am not a genius but figured it out when your posting scroll down to
manage attachment click then click browse when you find your pic
on my pics or where ever you stored them click the one you want then click upload! It must be small enough so if you get a this is
too big message resize and try again I do my resizing in my hp
image zone but if you can play around with it you will figure it out.


----------



## oldirty

you may not be a genius but you sure are one fart smella! 

(i used your joke just for you bud!)


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> you may not be a genius but you sure are one fart smella!
> 
> (i used your joke just for you bud!)



It would be fun to meet you I am sure you have a fine sense of
humor if ya don't laugh life sucks lol!


----------



## oldirty

likewise my friend. 

maybe you can take me hunting in a part the woods around you where the banjo's dont play.

that would be fine with me!


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> Don't bust on my mower! You have hurt my feelings. Do you know how many times I have been at other companies who have 3 guys and a huge chipper trying to clear out underbrush? Even a woods mower on a 3 point is a little to much sometimes. 1 guy, 1 little mower, 1 day, 1 check for 900. Ran it all day on less than a gallon of gas, Meathead.
> By the way, this crap about you "hearing everyone elses bid" is just that CRAP! Even if true what was your action? Underbid everyone? CRAPOLA!
> You got something to say?



tman, relax. i am sure he was just poking some fun. i'd rather run the field and brush mower than bend over running a saw and then trying to chip the thorns too.

lol


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> tman, relax. i am sure he was just poking some fun. i'd rather run the field and brush mower than bend over running a saw and then trying to chip the thorns too.
> 
> lol



Relax? Relax? RELAX!? Did you hear what he said about my mower? No this is it, done deal, I am leaving for CT in the morning. Say anything thing you want about me but leave my mower alone! 12345678910.12345678910.12345678910. Its not working!AAAAHHHH!
Yeah you know what's its like, sometimes you need that mower just to get to the tree.


----------



## treemandan

I was just poking to, come on.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> tman, relax. i am sure he was just poking some fun. i'd rather run the field and brush mower than bend over running a saw and then trying to chip the thorns too.
> 
> lol



I have been cutting silver maple saplings in my woodlot to about a foot,
piling the brush and then using my old ford 800 and a battered and bruised
bush hog that amazes me, it is still going; to reduce and make lay flat.
I have cleared a lot with that old work horse the maple is favorite deer
browse they will pass over other shoots to feed on it but it has got too
tall and I am in the process of creating a 40 acre habitat I have so many
rabbits it aint funny, bunny's out the yeng yang! This is spare time fun
for me and seems to have greatly helped the wild life. I if I could, would
love to do this commercial for big ranches create food source but leave
oaks and nut and fruit trees and cover a blend of all good qualities!


----------



## oldirty

maybe i should come down and start my hunting career with you on them rabbits bud.

much like climbing we'll go low and slow to start. work my way up the food chain so to speak.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> maybe i should come down and start my hunting career with you on them rabbits bud.
> 
> much like climbing we'll go low and slow to start. work my way up the food chain so to speak.



Yeah funny how ya can't seem to find them after first freeze 
They are all over the farm until season starts I have thought of training
some beagles to flush them out. I think they head for my grapple piles that 
are like twenty foot tall now! Dozer time,now do I rent one, or, oh no I
got to quit thinking this way. I guess I will have to fire up the chipper
and take my mind off a dozer for now.:monkey:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I have been cutting silver maple saplings in my woodlot to about a foot,
> piling the brush and then using my old ford 800 and a battered and bruised
> bush hog that amazes me, it is still going; to reduce and make lay flat.
> I have cleared a lot with that old work horse the maple is favorite deer
> browse they will pass over other shoots to feed on it but it has got too
> tall and I am in the process of creating a 40 acre habitat I have so many
> rabbits it aint funny, bunny's out the yeng yang! This is spare time fun
> for me and seems to have greatly helped the wild life. I if I could, would
> love to do this commercial for big ranches create food source but leave
> oaks and nut and fruit trees and cover a blend of all good qualities!



It a good service to offer people who have let the brambles take over. I put a lot of thought into the equipment I have. It is very easy and cheap to toss that mower on a pick-up and head out. It is also handy to clear underneath a tree you are doing real quick . When i move I move fast and light, I see no other way these days.


----------



## treemandan

Where in the heck is MDS? I can't go to bed without getting mine.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Think it funny? That little piece of crap makes me money, probably more than the idiots that you seem to suround yourself with. What do you do , cut and chip underbrush?
> Nobody thinks that machine will do anything but run it through a wall wild rose a ffew times and your done. Cheap to operate to, nothing but profit and easy work I say, Meathead.



Heh, heh, heh, lol.


----------



## oldirty

found the biggest tree's ive seen since i've been here. lol

every bit of 65ish foot of cottonwood or c dub for short.

found em in the back yard. lol


----------



## oldirty

whoa it works!


by the way its 11pm right now in this shot.


----------



## ropensaddle

I see ya figured it out you can make them a little bigger this was
like 700 by 525! Now if I could figure out how the gurus do it where they
open automatic


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> It a good service to offer people who have let the brambles take over. I put a lot of thought into the equipment I have. It is very easy and cheap to toss that mower on a pick-up and head out. It is also handy to clear underneath a tree you are doing real quick . When i move I move fast and light, I see no other way these days.



I understand that but seriously the saplings on my farm were six
to eight inch dbh and my tractor and hog and even myself got
beat up clearing them. I don't think the DR would have tackled
my work. I do understand their value for the small stuff and you
have found a niche that must work for you


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> likewise my friend.
> 
> maybe you can take me hunting in a part the woods around you where the banjo's dont play.
> 
> that would be fine with me!



Ha ha like how did I miss this lol, I think its funny how
people think its like that here oldirty, it aint deliverance
more like a little laid back slower than city life! I would
be thrilled to take ya huntin pard but people have got
the wrong idea of us and we aren't wrong turn either


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I understand that but seriously the saplings on my farm were six
> to eight inch dbh and my tractor and hog and even myself got
> beat up clearing them. I don't think the DR would have tackled
> my work. I do understand their value for the small stuff and you
> have found a niche that must work for you



In some states it is considered a crime to abuse a woods mower. I don't know what the punishment is, I am afraid to find out. 
But really, for major areas I rent a tractor and charge accordingly. a lot of people, upon hearing the price, get the mexican landscrapers in there on there kness or do nothing at all.
Got to find the niche, that's been apparent for some time.
I can just see and hear it now: A cantankerous old tree guy running a mower- Vroomm! bang! smash! thump! Screech! Dagnabit! Vroom! bang! etc.
Actually I just completed a rather big job with a rented mower and tractor. The guy said" Holy crap! That is not how they did it last time", so i asked how they did it, he said" Not like that ." I said" I am sorry to hear that."


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> whoa it works!
> 
> 
> by the way its 11pm right now in this shot.



That's not you is it Scott?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> In some states it is considered a crime to abuse a woods mower. I don't know what the punishment is, I am afraid to find out.
> But really, for major areas I rent a tractor and charge accordingly. a lot of people, upon hearing the price, get the mexican landscrapers in there on there kness or do nothing at all.
> Got to find the niche, that's been apparent for some time.
> I can just see and hear it now: A cantankerous old tree guy running a mower- Vroomm! bang! smash! thump! Screech! Dagnabit! Vroom! bang! etc.
> Actually I just completed a rather big job with a rented mower and tractor. The guy said" Holy crap! That is not how they did it last time", so i asked how they did it, he said" Not like that ." I said" I am sorry to hear that."



So ya saying I am an outlaw I am if it means not getting r done lol
I would not dream of doing it to someone else's hog but it is my own and its
old so wth if it comes apart and it will, the papers are full of em
For the 300.00 it cost for a decent used one and the work I have done
it was money well spent. If it last till the end of summer I will be done
with the rough stuff so the new hog will be maintenance. Sorry oldirty I
have derailed this post a little, so get back in here and show us Alaska.


----------



## Treetom

Some pics, please. I'm getting jealous, so you might as well rub it in.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> So ya saying I am an outlaw I am if it means not getting r done lol
> I would not dream of doing it to someone else's hog but it is my own and its
> old so wth if it comes apart and it will, the papers are full of em
> For the 300.00 it cost for a decent used one and the work I have done
> it was money well spent. If it last till the end of summer I will be done
> with the rough stuff so the new hog will be maintenance. Sorry oldirty I
> have derailed this post a little, so get back in here and show us Alaska.



No no no, its great! Around here 300 will not get you a decent bush hog though and you better believe I be just as cantankerous with one. I picked up a 8 foot york rake( a real one) cut in down to five feet and welded a 2 inch draw bar on it. Plug it into the Dingo and its all over. That rake was 200, I thought I was getting a deal.
About this thread hijacking thing: I hope not be be such a pain and I apologize but we are just talking. Right? MDS started it and I had to stick up for my mower, just like you did.
Yeah I am on the edge of my seat waiting to. So far I had a pretty busy day: went back to the lesbians house( seems there is a community of them up on Frog Hollow). One was burning the crap out of pot roast. We went over the job again as its been delayed on the rain. We saw a red tail dive on a squirrel.
Tried to put plugs in the wife's 4 runner but they gave me the wrong ones but I got the rear pads on pretty quick. Guy said they were at 3/32 and passed state insp. They were down way further than that, glad I got off the couch to do it today.
Filled the Tiki torches while I pushed my kid in the swing- always higher she wants to go, cleaned out the tawlets real good, gave em a good scrubbing and I used bleach. Now I ask you, would you put that on your skin? My wife keeps bying all these different bottles on cleaners but they all are the same thing- bleach. 
Of course I am rambling but my daughter just fell asleep so I am gonna go play tag with my wife. I hope I don't lose my concentration cause oldirty sure looks like someone I know and its bugging me to find out.


----------



## tree MDS

Dan, how long you been in biz? Oh, and good to hear about the wife, I was beginning to wonder, lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Dan, how long you been in biz? Oh, and good to hear about the wife, I was beginning to wonder, lol.



Got my first paycheck for dragging brush in 91. Fell out of my first and only tree when I was 6, well actually it was a large privet which we were cutting back and feeding the goats with. Split wood and humped coal in the winter to heat the house, passed out flyers door to door for landscape work in the summer by 10. Had a push me pull me mower and a trailer for my bike. Used to drive my mom's International pick-up into town for feed, groceries and cigarettes, it was a stick. Ever bury a dead goat in the dead of winter with just a spade? Not something you want to leave just lying around. I came into this world with the innate knowledge of a collar cut, I truly honestly did. I mean anything else just LOOKS wrong don't it? Snap cut? That's how we did the privets to keep the bow saw from binding.
In all honesty: I was not expecting all this hoopla when I called a tree company out of the yellow pages back in 91 and ask for a job. Actually I had no idea, been interesting though.
Never got to play that game of tag, we both just sat on the couch and watched Funny Farm with Chevy Chase. After all the times we have seen it its still a riot. 
Get the hemmies done?


----------



## tree MDS

As usual dan, you didnt answer the question-and wtf is a hemmie?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> As usual dan, you didnt answer the question-and wtf is a hemmie?



Yes I did! You asked me how long have I been in BIZ, right? well there is your answer- at 6 I was chopping trees to feed the goats which we sold, hence BIZ! 
Hemmie= hemlock


----------



## oldirty

ropensaddle said:


> Ha ha like how did I miss this lol, I think its funny how
> people think its like that here oldirty, it aint deliverance
> more like a little laid back slower than city life! I would
> be thrilled to take ya huntin pard but people have got
> the wrong idea of us and we aren't wrong turn either



thought you'd like that one. lol

heres a couple pics of the igloo and the street i live on. tomw will be some action shots!


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> That's not you is it Scott?



nope.


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> so I am gonna go play tag with my wife. I hope I don't lose my concentration cause oldirty sure looks like someone I know and its bugging me to find out.



i can only hope that i dont stop you from finishing this game of tag you speak of! 

lol


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> nope.



Thank God! He was a F- up. But he was handsome, at least that is what i gathered from the ammount of girls he picked up.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> i can only hope that i dont stop you from finishing this game of tag you speak of!
> 
> lol



married since 1995- how do you think it went?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Yes I did! You asked me how long have I been in BIZ, right? well there is your answer- at 6 I was chopping trees to feed the goats which we sold, hence BIZ!
> Hemmie= hemlock



Oh hemlock, sorry man, lol, not yet tomoro, picked up a job planting 9 7'-8' white pines next to our shop yesterday though, the guy wants to put up screen to block the nieghboring tree service, so I'll be looking down on the competition's shop next saturday-the side I cant see so thats gonna be annoying for him, lol. I'll make more money on that than I do doing treework per day-and I bid low according to the landscaper that sold me them. He also said it should only take 3 hours max! Not bad though eh? I didnt realize there was that much money in that $#!#!


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> married since 1995- how do you think it went?



i am going to assume she was thinking about the laundry she had to do and you were thinking about that oil change your truck needs. 


and i guess thank you for thinking i am handsome! 


my first real beard too!

lol


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> i am going to assume she was thinking about the laundry she had to do and you were thinking about that oil change your truck needs.
> 
> 
> and i guess thank you for thinking i am handsome!
> 
> 
> my first real beard too!
> 
> lol



No I did the laundry and the tawlets and the brakes on her truck. That's not a beard, that's ' not shaving'. 
I did a lot of traveling in my younger days to. closest I got to Alaska was up the Pacific Crest trail from Berkely Ca to somewhere in Washington. I hope you keep the tawlets clean in that igloo, use bleach.


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> thought you'd like that one. lol
> 
> heres a couple pics of the igloo and the street i live on. tomw will be some action shots!



So thems all them doinky little trees you was talkin about eh, how tall is the average spruce (they look like anyway) in that last pic, they dont look that small really-but then again I'll bet judging by those wires you could cut and hold the tips of those tops with a 60' workhight truck, am I right? What is it like alot of volume generally? is that how it works?? Just curious.


----------



## treemandan

Not wanting to sound stupit but what does lol mean? And lmoaf?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Not wanting to sound stupit but what does lol mean? And lmoaf?



You dont know what a lmoaf is dan! lol.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> thought you'd like that one. lol
> 
> heres a couple pics of the igloo and the street i live on. tomw will be some action shots!



Well I guess you had better get some interesting pics cause you got us all hyped up to see your apartment. Lets Go! Kick it up a notch! Bammm! Where are all those eskimo women who like to party? Where are the pictures of you galloping across the tundra on a moose?
I can't remember , did you fly out or drive?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> You dont know what a lmoaf is dan! lol.



and now I guess you are going to torture me some more. No. I ain't hip.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Oh hemlock, sorry man, lol, not yet tomoro, picked up a job planting 9 7'-8' white pines next to our shop yesterday though, the guy wants to put up screen to block the nieghboring tree service, so I'll be looking down on the competition's shop next saturday-the side I cant see so thats gonna be annoying for him, lol. I'll make more money on that than I do doing treework per day-and I bid low according to the landscaper that sold me them. He also said it should only take 3 hours max! Not bad though eh? I didnt realize there was that much money in that $#!#!



A lot of times you see mexican crews tossing in trees around here like Mikey D's sell burgers. about 3 inches under what they call topsoil is rock and clay, not a good place for a tree with a wire basket on it. I hog out that clay, bring in good soil and cut the wire off. Its not the volume I get paid for, but I do make out pretty well, so do my plantings. You had better do it right cause if I find out you didn't i will put you over my knee.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> and now I guess you are going to torture me some more. No. I ain't hip.



No. Not rollin wit fords and rockin a dr shreader-vac and yer garden weasel fer aerating, lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> No. Not rollin wit fords and rockin a dr shreader-vac and yer garden weasel fer aerating, lol.


 I just found you number, I will keep it with the rest. For the sake of people who just want to talk I am pulling the plug on you until you start acting like a man rather than a spoiled little boy. Joke all you want but you don't make sense and you are not as cool as you think.lol, meathead The only thing you are a master in is baiting the hook .


----------



## tree MDS

Shreader vac, sreader vac, naah, naah, nah, nah, NAAH!!


----------



## tree MDS

Dan I'm sorry man, honestly I was just bustin, I'll shut up.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Shreader vac, sreader vac, naah, naah, nah, nah, NAAH!!



Is that all you got? Reach deep, maybe you will find something better. Hit me , you can't hurt me, suck my... Go ask your mom for some more quarters sonny. 
Hey Danny! Was I this bad? Very, very sorry.
Look MDS, I like you, you make me laugh. Lets start our own thread where just me and you can continue this .Is that allowed?
By the way: are you impressing yourself? You sure impressed me.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Dan I'm sorry man, honestly I was just bustin, I'll shut up.



Do you know what I like about you?


----------



## oldirty

lol = laughing out loud

roflol = rolling on floor laughing out loud

roflmfao = rolling on floor laughing my f'ing ass off.

LOL = laughing out loud (really loud because is capitilized)


hope that helps tman.


about the trees. nothing to em. around here at least. i only know of one company (res) that uses a bucket up here. it's almost over kill to have a bucket because every yard here is fenced in to keep the moose out and dogs in.

ive fully roped down 3 trees since ive been here. cottonwoods.

the cottonwoods are funny though, you can rip 2 inch branches right off the stem so you gotta pay attention making moves.

the other day though i set up a pulley in 1 tree and rigged all the others making butt cuts to ease up on the mess of just dropping them. i hate huge messes and ruts in lawns from dumping wood. plus i got to use the winch to crane them over the lawn. something these guys havent seen yet. lol

as far as a challenge there isnt too big of one with the trees up here. i can see why people might develop bad habits up here. the wood is so forgiving you can get away with making poor cuts.


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> Well I guess you had better get some interesting pics cause you got us all hyped up to see your apartment. Lets Go! Kick it up a notch! Bammm! Where are all those eskimo women who like to party? Where are the pictures of you galloping across the tundra on a moose?
> I can't remember , did you fly out or drive?



i dont drink so i havent found any of them crazies out here, but i have been to the great alaskan bush company though. plenty of fur in there.

its a nice apartment though. lol

i flew out. and you dont want to get to close to moose from what ive read. something about getting trampled by them....

and yes now that i got the camera we'll have some working pics to go along with the house shots. 

and youre right about the beard. longest ive gone without shaving. lol


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> lol = laughing out loud
> 
> roflol = rolling on floor laughing out loud
> 
> roflmfao = rolling on floor laughing my f'ing ass off.
> 
> LOL = laughing out loud (really loud because is capitilized)
> 
> 
> hope that helps tman.
> 
> 
> about the trees. nothing to em. around here at least. i only know of one company (res) that uses a bucket up here. it's almost over kill to have a bucket because every yard here is fenced in to keep the moose out and dogs in.
> 
> ive fully roped down 3 trees since ive been here. cottonwoods.
> 
> the cottonwoods are funny though, you can rip 2 inch branches right off the stem so you gotta pay attention making moves.
> 
> the other day though i set up a pulley in 1 tree and rigged all the others making butt cuts to ease up on the mess of just dropping them. i hate huge messes and ruts in lawns from dumping wood. plus i got to use the winch to crane them over the lawn. something these guys havent seen yet. lol
> 
> as far as a challenge there isnt too big of one with the trees up here. i can see why people might develop bad habits up here. the wood is so forgiving you can get away with making poor cuts.



Cottonwood is dangerous, always uprooting or standing dead or so f-ing big you wonder why they didn't call you sooner.
I tell you buddy, I am going to be real diisapointed if you don't get hammered, strip down to your Redwings and go chase a moose to ride it into the Yukon singing "I'm a lumberjack and that's OK". You traveled that far, you might as well go the rest of the way. You work to much.
From the top: I'm a lumberjack and that's ok I sleep all night and work all day. I chop down trees, I skip and jump, I like to press wild flowers and put on womens clothing and hang around in bars. Oh the joy!


----------



## treemandan

I'll be honest, I have to be. Those little abbreviations are gay, at least to me. Sorry.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> i dont drink so i havent found any of them crazies out here, but i have been to the great alaskan bush company though. plenty of fur in there.
> 
> its a nice apartment though. lol
> 
> i flew out. and you dont want to get to close to moose from what ive read. something about getting trampled by them....
> 
> and yes now that i got the camera we'll have some working pics to go along with the house shots.
> 
> and youre right about the beard. longest ive gone without shaving. lol



You can always tell if I had tuna last night for dinner if i have a clean shaven face. 
Yeah the moose will F you up, that's why you need to be drunk.


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> I'll be honest, I have to be. Those little abbreviations are gay, at least to me. Sorry.



easier than typing it all out.



no drinky for this fella. cant. ive made it too far along to go back to just "one" drink. never mind blacking out and trying to mount a moose.

there is a couple moose that hang out in my yard. i'll see if i cant get a pic of the size of them and why i am not going to chase one, let alone ride one to the yukon ass naked.


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> You can always tell if I had tuna last night for dinner if i have a clean shaven face.
> .




like i said. i havent gone out to the clubs or bars here. 

lol


----------



## oldirty

btw, gotta love any lumberjack song reference.


----------



## Treetom

*Thanks for posting the pics, oldirty*

How about a few from one of your job sites, or a big-ass moose.


----------



## oldirty

Treetom said:


> How about a few from one of your job sites, or a big-ass moose.



i just bought my camera saturday night treetom.


i promise that by monday after my work day i will have a few pics of chips flying and me in a tree and chippers eating. and a few of the dudes i work with. and moose too! i saw one walking down 7th ave the other day (downtown) 

i promise good pics. mountains in the background and all that.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> A lot of times you see mexican crews tossing in trees around here like Mikey D's sell burgers. about 3 inches under what they call topsoil is rock and clay, not a good place for a tree with a wire basket on it. I hog out that clay, bring in good soil and cut the wire off. Its not the volume I get paid for, but I do make out pretty well, so do my plantings. You had better do it right cause if I find out you didn't i will put you over my knee.



Sorry dan I totally missed that one. I was told to leave that the wire and burlap alone or I would kill it! Admittedly this is not my specialty but I allways try to do things right!! Somebody tell me the right way and whats the deal with the basket please, I thought it just rots and just to cut the rope aruond the top so it doesnt girdle. I know not too deep and all that about two times the root ball sized hole, but am confused here-to many years cutting em down perhaps- oh and the occaisional prune too, lol. And no I dont know what you like about me dan, but I'mm sure you have a good one fer me, lol. Oldirty, it sounds like it yer making the best of it up there-I mean how much cooler can you do those trees? short of getting the big brother to Allmark and Mike Poor's cranes there, I think its like 165' reach nucklebooom crane,(forget the tonage) do the whole nieborhood in one setup. It would kind of be like emptying those garbadge cans with the fork thing the garbadge trucks have though, probably pretty boring after awhile, just feeding em in the chipper with the winch.


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> short of getting the big brother to Allmark and Mike Poor's cranes there, I think its like 165' reach nucklebooom crane,(forget the tonage) do the whole nieborhood in one setup. It would kind of be like emptying those garbadge cans with the fork thing the garbadge trucks have though, probably pretty boring after awhile, just feeding em in the chipper with the winch.





do a search for proper planting technique here on this site. definitely want to plant them right or you'll be chipping them up in a yr or 2.


in regards to the cranes you speak of it would be over kill. 

and yes it does get alittle boring doing the saem trees the same way day in day out. there are only like 5-6 different species up here.


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> do a search for proper planting technique here on this site. definitely want to plant them right or you'll be chipping them up in a yr or 2.
> 
> 
> in regards to the cranes you speak of it would be over kill.
> 
> and yes it does get alittle boring doing the saem trees the same way day in day out. there are only like 5-6 different species up here.



As far as the planting, yeah I was planning to, and with the crane I wonder if you could make up for the overkill on volume? Is there alot of work like that or not?? curious thats all.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> easier than typing it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> no drinky for this fella. cant. ive made it too far along to go back to just "one" drink. never mind blacking out and trying to mount a moose.
> 
> there is a couple moose that hang out in my yard. i'll see if i cant get a pic of the size of them and why i am not going to chase one, let alone ride one to the yukon ass naked.



well speaking of ass naked, my 2 year old daughter keeps climbing up on the desk to turn up the speakers- all the way!
what she keeps blasting is a Police tune, goes like: 
afternoon has simply past me by
evening spreads itself across the sky
waiting for tommorow, just another day, just like yesterday
goodbye
Bring on the night, I couldn't stand another hour of daylight.

What is it like up there with the lights on all the time ol-d?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Sorry dan I totally missed that one. I was told to leave that the wire and burlap alone or I would kill it! Admittedly this is not my specialty but I allways try to do things right!! Somebody tell me the right way and whats the deal with the basket please, I thought it just rots and just to cut the rope aruond the top so it doesnt girdle. I know not too deep and all that about two times the root ball sized hole, but am confused here-to many years cutting em down perhaps- oh and the occaisional prune too, lol. And no I dont know what you like about me dan, but I'mm sure you have a good one fer me, lol. Oldirty, it sounds like it yer making the best of it up there-I mean how much cooler can you do those trees? short of getting the big brother to Allmark and Mike Poor's cranes there, I think its like 165' reach nucklebooom crane,(forget the tonage) do the whole nieborhood in one setup. It would kind of be like emptying those garbadge cans with the fork thing the garbadge trucks have though, probably pretty boring after awhile, just feeding em in the chipper with the winch.



The guy who sells me stock tells me to leave the basket alone. If I believed what everbody told me I would be you Mds. Personal choice is what makes me remove the basket and the burlap and spread out the roots all nice and gentle, like I was powdering my babies bottom. Clay is no place for a child to live. Hell anybody can drill a hole and plug it up.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> As far as the planting, yeah I was planning to, and with the crane I wonder if you could make up for the overkill on volume? Is there alot of work like that or not?? curious thats all.



You have diamonds in the soles of your shoes MDS.


----------



## custom8726

treemandan said:


> The guy who sells me stock tells me to leave the basket alone. If I believed what everbody told me I would be you Mds. Personal choice is what makes me remove the basket and the burlap and spread out the roots all nice and gentle, like I was powdering my babies bottom. Clay is no place for a child to live. Hell anybody can drill a hole and plug it up.



I also always remove the baskets and prep the roots.


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> What is it like up there with the lights on all the time ol-d?



this is a tough one. i get home at like 7 and i am tired. but the sun tells my body its only 4. but i am tired. anyway it seems i cant get to bed until its dark out. 12 am now. so yes i am losing sleep everyday.



and he's right about the planting MDS. take the wires out and as much of the burlap as possible. and give them little roots a chance to spread out.


----------



## DonnyO

Keep the pics coming JC!

I only skimmed the last few pages but it seems someone here thinks you're handsome and wants you to get pics of yourself nakid on a moose.......what has become of this thread?


----------



## custom8726

DonnyO said:


> Keep the pics coming JC!
> 
> I only skimmed the last few pages but it seems *someone here thinks you're handsome and wants you to get pics of yourself nakid on a moose.......*what has become of this thread?



LOL, you caught that to huh!!


----------



## treemandan

DonnyO said:


> Keep the pics coming JC!
> 
> I only skimmed the last few pages but it seems someone here thinks you're handsome and wants you to get pics of yourself nakid on a moose.......what has become of this thread?



Now we are getting somewhere! YEEFNHAA! and GIDDYUP! Trust me, if I had the chance to ride a moose in my birthday suit I would cancell all my appointments and hop on! Beats working for a living.
stop skimming and keep up.


----------



## oldirty

DonnyO said:


> Keep the pics coming JC!
> 
> I only skimmed the last few pages but it seems someone here thinks you're handsome and wants you to get pics of yourself nakid on a moose.......what has become of this thread?





LOL

what up dude?


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> LOL
> 
> what up dude?



You are. 
How long are you planning to stay? It was like one day you are all happy up there in New England then all the sudden this. You were talking about buying a truck and about your job and now what? 
What are your thoughts so far?
And F$#@ those fags who can't take a joke. I lived with my girlfriends hairdresser, didn't bother me at all. Didn't go to the gay bar with him but it was no big deal. Just rented a room.


----------



## DonnyO

oldirty said:


> LOL
> 
> what up dude?



Same chit. Sox and C's won today! Three day weekend coming up, I'm heading to the Cape for the Striper action 

seems like some people 'round here are drunk typin', no?


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> You are.
> How long are you planning to stay? It was like one day you are all happy up there in New England then all the sudden this. You were talking about buying a truck and about your job and now what?
> What are your thoughts so far?
> And F$#@ those fags who can't take a joke. I lived with my girlfriends hairdresser, didn't bother me at all. Didn't go to the gay bar with him but it was no big deal. Just rented a room.



i bought my truck last year tman. 

for years i wanted to head west. just to see it. my thoughts so far? the tree's are a walk in the park. and the sun shines.....all day.

i was happy at my old job, but i wasnt getting the proper monetary respect. so why not go look around the country. the problem now (which i did not forsee being a problem) was leaving the ol lady back home. 

sooooo tman. you tell me. whats up?


----------



## oldirty

DonnyO said:


> Same chit. Sox and C's won today! Three day weekend coming up, I'm heading to the Cape for the Striper action
> 
> seems like some people 'round here are drunk typin', no?



nice the stripers are running now arent they?

if you are refering to treemandan i dont think so. just an ornery fella. lol


----------



## DonnyO

oldirty said:


> nice the stripers are running now arent they?



Bigtime. Got kicked out of the Chuck by the Environmental Police at midnight last night. Seems they had an issue with my choice of beverage 

They couldn't do anything about it though, they called the local cops as we were pulling away........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty

DonnyO said:


> Bigtime. Got kicked out of the Chuck by the Environmental Police at midnight last night. Seems they had an issue with my choice of beverage
> 
> They couldn't do anything about it though, they called the local cops as we were pulling away........:hmm3grin2orange:



didnt think you were the type to snub those with a badge. good for you.

you been getting your rec climbn on? or staying busy with your day job?


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> thought you'd like that one. lol
> 
> heres a couple pics of the igloo and the street i live on. tomw will be some action shots!



Nice igloo and a nice view so where's the Eskimo chicks, been rubbing noses
yet  I must say ya got the pics down good now and a fine camera!


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> i bought my truck last year tman.
> 
> for years i wanted to head west. just to see it. my thoughts so far? the tree's are a walk in the park. and the sun shines.....all day.
> 
> i was happy at my old job, but i wasnt getting the proper monetary respect. so why not go look around the country. the problem now (which i did not forsee being a problem) was leaving the ol lady back home.
> 
> sooooo tman. you tell me. whats up?



What up? If you are asking me to go naked moose riding with you forget it.
That is something a man has to by hisself.
If you are asking for advice I can say this. Money is always to short no matter how much you have or make but that issue pales in comparison to family. 
Not to tell you what I think you should do but if I was you and I knew what I know I would ride that moose back home, find that girl and put a kid in her belly. But that is me.
You might be tough as nails oldirty the best tree cilmber in the world, but you ain't ####, trust me neither am I, without the other half. Ask ROPES.
Also, you can't run and you can't hide. You can't pretend you are all you need. I might be wrong but when I saw your picture I didn't see a guy that seemed to happy. You looked worried, not to mention exhausted.
I crossed this country up and down so many times I am still dizzy and then came home tired and pissed. I did not start to live my life until 2 years ago when my kid was born. I am 38 and although I am pretty happy I wish I had her all along. The rest is just jackasses talking about naked moose riding.
Its always hard work and you never know the future.
There is nothing out there, trust me. Its all inside and it goes whever you go.


----------



## oldirty

i just got goosebumps from reading that post man.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> i just got goosebumps from reading that post man.



Well TreeCo did acusse me of being a drama queen. Well, he don't know. Ive been bawling my eyes out for 2 years. Everytime I want to lay my head on my wife's bosum and sob she says" Did you clean the tawlets?"


----------



## ropensaddle

He made a good post and my wife is very important to my 
living. I have one that would go anywhere I wanted to go
and she would be ok with me going alone for a little while
but it would be hard on me. It would be hard too leave my
grandkids for longer than two weeks as paw paw is their
hero and they know, I would die defending them. Oldirty
I envy you going to Alaska and don't know your situation
but keep in touch with the wife and if you are going to 
stay awhile, send her a ticket pard you will be glad someday,
if she is a virtuous woman anyway. They are hard to come by
the ones that don't think they are all that and love to cook,
fish & mine even hunts with me I do get away 
sometimes with the boys but not much over a week I
try to tell her I care when I am not busy!


----------



## treemandan

Call out in the morning and get some rest before you kill yourself. Goodnite.


----------



## oldirty

rope she's not mine by marriage......yet, but i do hear what your saying. loud and clear.

tman ive been reading your posts with a smile for a while now but after that little post i gotta say the smile dropped right off my face. i'm not sure you couldve hit any closer to home than how you just did.

all of what youve said has been on my mind since the day i left. all of it.........



about the picture though. not worried but i guess the lack of a smile indicated not "happy"......


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> Call out in the morning and get some rest before you kill yourself. Goodnite.



nah.

i got plenty this weekend.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty you have always seemed to be a straight shooter
just follow your heart! I would go to sleep tonight so you are on your toes tomorrow! I am sure you will do what you must to find your happy spot.


----------



## oldirty

its not even 8oclock yet! 

seriously though i sleep in on the weekends. lol


i do miss my girl though that much is true. tom'w i am expecting a couple calls from the old boss and a potential new one so i got that ball rolling already. so we'll see who says the right things to me. 

i know my foreman misses having me around thats for sure. 


but lets not turn this thread into a bummer. lol

pics of work tomw!


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> its not even 8oclock yet!
> 
> seriously though i sleep in on the weekends. lol
> 
> 
> i do miss my girl though that much is true. tom'w i am expecting a couple calls from the old boss and a potential new one so i got that ball rolling already. so we'll see who says the right things to me.
> 
> i know my foreman misses having me around thats for sure.
> 
> 
> but lets not turn this thread into a bummer. lol
> 
> pics of work tomw!



10 4 rodger that, will tune in fer sure, peace to ya oldirty!


----------



## custom8726

oldirty said:


> its not even 8oclock yet!
> 
> seriously though i sleep in on the weekends. lol
> 
> 
> i do miss my girl though that much is true. tom'w i am expecting a couple calls from the old boss and a potential new one so i got that ball rolling already. so we'll see who says the right things to me.
> 
> i know my foreman misses having me around thats for sure.
> 
> 
> but lets not turn this thread into a bummer. lol
> 
> pics of work tomw!



If you do end up back east, give me a shout. We could always use a man with your experience. I am sure work will not be a problem for such a well rounded individual such as yourself. Good luck whitch ever way you go


----------



## Mitchell

*oldirty road show*

Thanks for the green stuff. Looks like I can't reply by rep as I apparently gave you to much rep in a row...

Any rate If your traveling through we can throw you in the spare room. Victoria is a bit off the beaten track mind you. however some big ass trees are around these parts. One tree I keep meaning to climb is estimated to have been the worlds tallest before the top blew off. 100 feet to the first branch. Give me an excuse to do something other then work...


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> What up? If you are asking me to go naked moose riding with you forget it.
> That is something a man has to by hisself.
> If you are asking for advice I can say this. Money is always to short no matter how much you have or make but that issue pales in comparison to family.
> Not to tell you what I think you should do but if I was you and I knew what I know I would ride that moose back home, find that girl and put a kid in her belly. But that is me.
> You might be tough as nails oldirty the best tree cilmber in the world, but you ain't ####, trust me neither am I, without the other half. Ask ROPES.
> Also, you can't run and you can't hide. You can't pretend you are all you need. I might be wrong but when I saw your picture I didn't see a guy that seemed to happy. You looked worried, not to mention exhausted.
> I crossed this country up and down so many times I am still dizzy and then came home tired and pissed. I did not start to live my life until 2 years ago when my kid was born. I am 38 and although I am pretty happy I wish I had her all along. The rest is just jackasses talking about naked moose riding.
> Its always hard work and you never know the future.
> There is nothing out there, trust me. Its all inside and it goes whever you go.



Wow! good post dan, allmost makes up for the hoodscoop on an F150, lol. No, seriously, good post.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Wow! good post dan, allmost makes up for the hoodscoop on an F150, lol. No, seriously, good post.



somebody loved that truck much more than I do. Got Ford stickers all over it, suspension lift and some really nice looking mag wheels. I hate to think that people think I put that scoop on. Every once in a while some hosehead will say" Nice truck dude". I try to run them over.
Want something cool to put on the front of your truck? Cut a circular saw blade in half and weld it on like a hood ornament. I had a 77 Chevy nobody parked next to. I think I drove that up the Philly Art Museum Steps too. Rocky ain't nuttin to me. drove a Scout up there as well, and my brother's girlfriends Rabbit but that really didn't make it very far. 
do you know what I like about you Mds?


----------



## oldirty

custom8726 said:


> If you do end up back east, give me a shout. We could always use a man with your experience. I am sure work will not be a problem for such a well rounded individual such as yourself. Good luck whitch ever way you go








Mitchell said:


> Thanks for the green stuff. Looks like I can't reply by rep as I apparently gave you to much rep in a row...
> 
> Any rate If your traveling through we can throw you in the spare room. Victoria is a bit off the beaten track mind you. however some big ass trees are around these parts. One tree I keep meaning to climb is estimated to have been the worlds tallest before the top blew off. 100 feet to the first branch. Give me an excuse to do something other then work...



i thank you fellas, alot.


as promised a couple pics. nothing of me in a tree because i was too busy but still a couple.

the boys getting out of their trucks.

my crew

the view


----------



## oldirty

and heres 2 more.

my boy robbie filling up a saw and the new kid in front of a couple trees coming down. i nicknamed him "junior". as in "ta ta today junior" from the movie "billy madison". man is he slow. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> and heres 2 more.
> 
> my boy robbie filling up a saw and the new kid in front of a couple trees coming down. i nicknamed him "junior". as in "ta ta today junior" from the movie "billy madison". man is he slow. lol



Durn is he a midget I had to squent hard to see the little fellow
get him up trees lol that will speed junior up!


----------



## oldirty

custom8726 said:


> for such a well rounded individual such as yourself.




lol.



straight buzzard homie. 


hahahahaha......thanks man.


----------



## oldirty

ropensaddle said:


> Durn is he a midget I had to squent hard to see the little fellow
> get him up trees lol that will speed junior up!



thats what he's on the crew for rope. he wants to learn to climb, claims his ol man runs a bucket back home. i told him this morning if he wants to learn anything from me he's gotta show me on the ground first.

i guess i should ask if he wants on the other crew tom'w. b team if you will.


----------



## OTG BOSTON

oldirty said:


> b team if you will.





Beautiful.......


----------



## treemandan

Tall Trees? Do they drug test? No, just kidding, it seemed like a fun thing to say, and it was... for me.
But HOLD THE F ON! NO WAY! Really? Tall trees. Oh, you are so on oldirty, Wow! I didn't know much about the curcumstances of your tour this year cause , well, you didn't really fill me in. 
You know they are in the new Sherrill Catalouge? Oh, LAUGHING OUT LOUD, but not jokingly but still I am on the floor.
Funny story to follow but for a guy who don't get out much, like me, I think that is somewhat awesome! 
Now for that story, a few things actually: The first is that the picture of Tall Trees is in this Sherill Catalouge and its taking up a full page. Personally, I think the picture is nice but it could say more and perhaps they could have chosen another shot of something diferent. get the catalouge and see. It was nice and did say some things though.
So the story is that I am so fed up with all the mail I keep a bin out there under the box and just empty it into the bin.There is so damn much of it! The Sherril Cat. is nice it is not just a Cat., its and education ( for some, and get professional training before you try any of these death defying feats - there I go laughing again)
So! I take this new 08 Sherrill Catalouge, the one with the full page picture of Tall Trees( and ol-d ?) into the can to 'browse it out" and when I have had enough I toss it onto the back of the tawlet where there is a pretty hefty stack allready and well, I guess that was the straw cause now the tank shifted and the o- ring ? She's a leaking, I had to shut her down.
Wish I had time for some pictures on my jobs but I have got to do something about that. I had to be up at five to beat the rain on a 5 year DEAD white oak smack over a very expensive roof. I was able to swing the one limb that was right over the roof into the poplar I had left at 70 feet high. Thing is the idiots on the ground let them swing over the 4 illegells( I am sorry 12) buliding THE GREAT WALL OF CHINA in this jackassed HO's Multi- million dollar garden. I got where I needed to get and did what I needed to to to send this ##### out. I went big, I really, really did. Maybe 10 shots plus the one I lowered myself. Like a dream.

When I was in the tree I looked into the window at the peak of the roof, there was a big comfy chair, it was placed looking out the window at this big 5 year dead white oak, for 5 years. I was in there by six , two nice shots with my sack, waited for the crew to show up at 7. By 10 I was talking #### with the groundies about what a great job they did of scareing the crap out the the mexican masons and missing the dawn redwoods which they JUST planted along with the new landscape beds. They were filled with horse manure and you could of got a bucket truck in there but it was so wet ALL the time. I told them to dig a swail and let it drain while but homeowners were in a rush to get it down. 
I love they look at me I really do, the money is OK. Actually I hammered the boss for this one which in turn had to hammer the owner of such a specimen tree as this white oak , dbh of 5 feet and 80 feet tall , as long as I wasn't get hammered I didn't care at this point. Watzit tuesday? We didn't beat the rain.


----------



## OTG BOSTON

I know you don't like acronyms tmd but, wtf are you talking about? This isn't the thread for unintelligable rambling, its the oldirty thread. Start your own g-d babble thread if you must


----------



## treemandan

OLDIRTY! your face, and I have seen the picture, belongs on the cover of Rolling Stone! At least Arbor Age Magazine. 
Allright enough, I am going to go roll a stone of my own and fix my toilet. That's toilet. I love your work.


----------



## custom8726

OTG BOSTON said:


> I know you don't like acronyms tmd but, wtf are you talking about? This isn't the thread for unintelligable rambling, its the oldirty thread. Start your own g-d babble thread if you must



X2!! TMD-It seems half the stuff you write here makes no dam sense and then the other half is ok. Perhaps slow down a bit and concentrate on what you are trying to say so others have a clue what you are talking about.

P.S. no one wants to here about your toilet leaking!!


----------



## custom8726

oldirty said:


> i thank you fellas, alot.
> 
> 
> as promised a couple pics. nothing of me in a tree because i was too busy but still a couple.
> 
> the boys getting out of their trucks.
> 
> my crew
> 
> the view



Looks like they got some nice equipment, I always liked the 1800's with the winch.


----------



## DonnyO

oldirty said:


> didnt think you were the type to snub those with a badge. good for you.
> 
> you been getting your rec climbn on? or staying busy with your day job?




Lol, we need to hang more when you get back. You have no idea.....

rec climbing some, work climbing waaaay more.

Keep those pics coming!


----------



## tree MDS

custom8726 said:


> X2!! TMD-It seems half the stuff you right here makes no dam sense and then the other half is ok. Perhaps slow down a bit and concentrate on what you are trying to say so others have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> P.S. no one wants to here about your toilet leaking!!



Lol, just lol.


----------



## treemandan

OTG BOSTON said:


> I know you don't like acronyms tmd but, wtf are you talking about? This isn't the thread for unintelligable rambling, its the oldirty thread. Start your own g-d babble thread if you must



Oh. Last thing on my mind was to overstep on somebodies thread AND I find it hard to believe that a guy like you ( I know right now you are saying" what's he mean ' a guy like me'?" I mean a tree guy) could not find one thing relateable in what I said to what has been posted in this thread AND its not unintelligble, in fact, its pretty close to half decent grammer. Still it is rambling, so if you don't want to read it then don't BUT MDS is right ; I am lol-ing and then some too as it was kinda of the point. You got woodchips in your shorts or something?
I do take things seriously and my humor is a twinge sicker than most. But usually what I ask non-beleivers is this: I'm a wrong, really? Most of what I said in that last post had to do with my realization of Oldirty trucking off to Alaska to work with some company honored to be in print like that. The other was just a funny story I just had to share. Peace to all.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> OLDIRTY! your face, and I have seen the picture, belongs on the cover of Rolling Stone! At least Arbor Age Magazine.
> Allright enough, I am going to go roll a stone of my own and fix my toilet. That's toilet. I love your work.



I'm thinking "Arbor Aged', LOL.


----------



## DonnyO

treemandan said:


> its pretty close to half decent grammer. Still it is rambling, I'm a wrong, really? .




half decent, half unreadable...


----------



## Thillmaine

*Tmd*

TMD just stop...enough of your bull####..no wonder this thread is 17 pages...10 of them are of your nonsense..Nobody wants to hear you spouting off about nothing


----------



## DonnyO

:notrolls2: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

Thillmaine said:


> TMD just stop...enough of your bull####..no wonder this thread is 17 pages...10 of them are of your nonsense..Nobody wants to hear you spouting off about nothing



One of the reasons that Oldirty had stated for making his move was " disrespect monetarily". Something I can relate to rather well I guess.
Now if you noticed in my ramblings of me making the " boss" kick up extra funds for a crazy hazzard tree removal that some dill-doe watched die from his lazy boy that is because I put it in there on purpose. 
I surely don't intend to brag to you all about how much I make to try to impress anybody with it, at all! But I do empathize with guys like Oldirty who might just be worried that his hard work( no, balls ass hard work) like mine is being shortcut. Surely that is no joke. I said you never have enough money no matter what, I didn't say that you should stand for disrespect.
If you still think it is nothing I have a 2000 dollar poplar over a house and wires, I want it down in 3 hours and I'll pay you 25 an hour to do it. That is sarcasm of course. 
Read my last 'crazy' post again, there is a lot more than meets the eye. To be honest I am not trolling but I am profiling. Aren't you?
I just wish I had time to take pictures of it, that would be sure to get everyone lol-ing and pissing their pants to boot. The climbing I charge for, the smart ass you get for free.


----------



## (WLL)

treemandan said:


> The climbing I charge for, the smart ass you get for free.


let em have it dan!!!opcorn:


----------



## (WLL)

DonnyO said:


> :notrolls2: :hmm3grin2orange:


if thats the case bigO, you gota be starvin


----------



## treemandan

(WLL) said:


> let em have it dan!!!opcorn:



To be honest; I do feel as though we are all in this together, somehow.


----------



## (WLL)

olD, you got it made kid. i think the trip is a good thing, you will be back home with a good future and one hellofan experience


----------



## treemandan

Thillmaine said:


> TMD just stop...enough of your bull####..no wonder this thread is 17 pages...10 of them are of your nonsense..Nobody wants to hear you spouting off about nothing



Then I guess you would not be inertested in the book I am trying to write. The working title is ' How to be a Tree Climber, make money, and succeed'.
But really its just filled with more nonsense. Ol-d running late? I have been up since five... tell him I am sorry, didn't mean to bogart his thread.


----------



## (WLL)

treemandan said:


> Then I guess you would not be inertested in the book I am trying to write. The working title is ' How to be a Tree Climber, make money, and succeed'.
> But really its just filled with more nonsense. Ol-d running late? I have been up since five... tell him I am sorry, didn't mean to bogart his thread.


lol maby ya should call the book climb trees smoke trees:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty

not sure where to begin but i think LOL is a good place.


tmandan, i get it. dont you worry about ol thill. he's from maine.

hey WLL them trees better not be dirt tree's.


guess who just got a little monetary respect today?


----------



## (WLL)

oldirty said:


> not sure where to begin but i think LOL is a good place.
> 
> 
> tmandan, i get it. dont you worry about ol thill. he's from maine.
> 
> hey WLL them trees better not be dirt tree's.
> 
> 
> guess who just got a little monetary respect today?


all good things come from dirt im just not into smoking the stuff


----------



## oldirty

make sure you tell bigdan i said what up. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> make sure you tell dan i said what up. lol



What up is he's fixin the leaky tawlet :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty

busted an O ring. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Monetary respect now I needs me some of that
I don't need a used o ring though


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> make sure you tell dan i said what up. lol



Stayed up to write some bills and send em out, emailed the nice lesbians and since they agreed to two more days I will hook them up with some nice topsoil, and then checked to make sure you were ok before going to bed.( there is a joke in there somewhere, sorry.)
Other than that just waiting to see more pics. Nice views, no worries.


----------



## treemandan

Oh and I damn near died today, would of to, if I was stupit. But I got to post that proper.


----------



## oldirty

this pic right here has 2 sh1ts in it. THE sh1t (me) and SOME sh1t (moose)


----------



## oldirty

next pic is of this morning's job. had the municipality show up too. neighbors were not happy at all what the homeowner had us do. 
(finished product)

and a couple pics of the view on the way to another job.

aaaand, up on "hillside" there is still some snow in the yards.


----------



## (WLL)

treemandan said:


> Oh and I damn near died today, would of to, if I was stupit. But I got to post that proper.


well git your a$$ of the pooper and live a little. a leeky tawlit can kill a man over night when not fixed careful


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> Oh and I damn near died today, would of to, if I was stupit. But I got to post that proper.



you got time for to do it justice? if not i'll read it tomw. good to hear you made it on top.


----------



## (WLL)

oldirty said:


> next pic is of this morning's job. had the municipality show up too. neighbors were not happy at all what the homeowner had us do.
> (finished product)
> 
> and a couple pics of the view on the way to another job.
> 
> aaaand, up on "hillside" there is still some snow in the yards.


dang just breath taking!!! love them moutain pics:jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle

Man I am envious dern near ninety here today hmm
maybe I could do like a duck, it would be nice.


----------



## costello

*great time all around*

you should e-mail @ the local fish and game for stats on hunt. if you want i will give you my cousins e-mail and he could supply you with all hunts and work listed in the local region for hunters, also include, pat knows Alaska, cousin. [email protected], judson w/ costello tree service and timberline and urban forest. formerly ahse.


----------



## oldirty

thanks dude. i'll look into it.


----------



## treemandan

(WLL) said:


> well git your a$$ of the pooper and live a little. a leeky tawlit can kill a man over night when not fixed careful



Quick fix but there was a lot of catalouges on top I had to toss out.


----------



## treemandan

It is good to get away to do some thinking and be inspired by such sights and beauty but some just go on vacation. I take it back, its great!
On the trail of that moose I see.


----------



## treemandan

(WLL) said:


> dang just breath taking!!! love them moutain pics:jawdrop:



You know, the west is the best. I am sick of this east coast rat -race. seriously they hiring? Can I bring my Dingo?


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> On the trail of that moose I see.



trying to get home to the ol lady. lol


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> You know, the west is the best. I am sick of this east coast rat -race. seriously they hiring? Can I bring my Dingo?



call him up. the number is on the side of the truck in one of these pics.


----------



## OTG BOSTON

Do any fishin' yet JC?

Too bad this thread has sooooo much extra poop in it! The pics are great, keep 'em coming!

I'm guessing the public school system in PA isn't all that good...............


----------



## ropensaddle

OTG BOSTON said:


> Do any fishin' yet JC?
> 
> Too bad this thread has sooooo much extra poop in it! The pics are great, keep 'em coming!
> 
> I'm guessing the public school system in PA isn't all that good...............



Yeah, well we already know what ya'all think about us
down here banjo's  Funny thing is youz guys
think we talk funny. I think education should create
a humble attitude, instead of arrogant but then as
I said, youz guys feel different about us. We had
a feller from Boston in our school, took him a long
time to come around to our way of thinking but he
made the leap and turned out to be a fair chap


----------



## OTG BOSTON

Wow rope, you got that all wrong..


youse guys is a New Yuck/ Philly thing. I was referring to grammar, not funny accents


----------



## ropensaddle

OTG BOSTON said:


> Wow rope, you got that all wrong..
> 
> 
> youse guys is a New Yuck/ Philly thing. I was referring to grammar, not funny accents



Yeah I came through the concrete east for the first time several
months back, I will say my hat is off to ya'all I could not stand
all that traffic and all the different personalities daily. I will admit
it was not as bad as I expected and even met a few friendlies 
but here we wave when we pass someone, so maybe you can 
understand me better. Your ladies thought I was a stud they
don't hear my type much and my wife was laughing at my 
chit eating grin!


----------



## Adkpk

OTG BOSTON said:


> Wow rope, you got that all wrong..
> 
> 
> youse guys is a New Yuck/ Philly thing. I was referring to grammar, not funny accents



Boston I heard that. :bang: 



ropensaddle said:


> Yeah, well we already know what ya'all think about us
> down here banjo's  Funny thing is youz guys
> think we talk funny.



I gotta say rope you're right! :biggrinbounce2: But on the other hand you seem quite normal. Tell me your one of those guys that hung up his suit for a chainsaw and a life outside the city. (Cause I would hate to think I was wrong all these years about everybody living west of Phiily:greenchainsaw: )

Now, boston up there I've met him and he does talk funny.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Adkpk

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I came through the concrete east for the first time several
> months back, I will say my hat is off to ya'all I could not stand
> all that traffic and all the different personalities daily. I will admit
> it was not as bad as I expected and even met a few friendlies
> but here we wave when we pass someone, so maybe you can
> understand me better. Your ladies thought I was a stud they
> don't hear my type much and my wife was laughing at my
> chit eating grin!



Did ya ever see, "Coogan's Bluff"? You must have you sound and look just like that guy.:greenchainsaw: One of my fav's as a kid. Leart me not to hang out in pool halls.


----------



## DonnyO

Adrpk said:


> Now, boston up there I've met him and he does talk funny.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



YES HE DOES! (so do I) AND oldirty for that matta!


----------



## treemandan

Old Dirty, I hope you are going to take the time to ride that proverbial moose. Not the one back home but the other one. Its proverbial ,which means you can do it anyway you want.
There are a lot of inspiring things out there but there is only a certain few of them make you really go " OH!"
Have you met anyone who reminds you of someone else, exactly? Do you think it a small world? Or is it a big one? I can't answer the last 2. I have said that it the same no matter where you are but things are different to. 

Ropes, you are coming along nicely and yeah, that was a brutal beating Coogan took in that poolhall AND I bet the ladies think you are a stud even in Alaska.

Back to Ol-d, I think you might see if your girl would be intrested in getting a ticket for a moose ride in your direction, as Ropes is correct about the traffic out here. Awhile back I made the conscience effort to be crazier than the people who jump at the chance to be stuck in it. I liked it and it stuck.
I guess what I am saying is that whatever you do you are going to have to make it really work for you, you can decide where you want to make it work, but you got to be slick. This work is tough no matter where you are.
Did you ever hear ' The New Speedway Boogie?" . Just so you know it is a Grateful Dead song but it is not a fairy, hippy song no matter how far the stretch. Actually, a lot of the songs they did were old songs from long ago, kinda like Zepplin and the Stones. Anyway, I think you should get a copy of that song. It will make you kick your feet but more important are the words. here is an excerpt to get you started...." you can't overlook the lack of any other highway around. Its got no signs or dividing lines and very few rules to guide.I spent a liitle time on the mountain, I spent a little time on a hill. I heard some say walk away, others say better to stand still." If you like geetars and rock and roll that is.
Actually if there is anybody out there who is able to post a copy for all to hear .... TREECO? What's up?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I came through the concrete east for the first time several
> months back, I will say my hat is off to ya'all I could not stand
> all that traffic and all the different personalities daily. I will admit
> it was not as bad as I expected and even met a few friendlies
> but here we wave when we pass someone, so maybe you can
> understand me better. Your ladies thought I was a stud they
> don't hear my type much and my wife was laughing at my
> chit eating grin!



I tend to stay off the beaten path, that's why I use that little F350 4x4. No takey big tree truck down there, or up there, or through there. Dirt roads a lot of times but the wawa is just a mile down the road and they are building more. I do some work for a guy who says that 25 years ago he was the only game in town. The guys who used to work for him now have set up shop. I guess that's some of that circle.
I don't care if they think I am a stud anymore as long as they realize I can't help with their, well, whatever it is that they do. Today a nice lady will give you the finger with one hand while yammering on the phone with the other AND SHE HIT YOU. My wife does not really gab on that phone, niether do I, I'm driving- how could I? They yap and drive and they drive with the fuel pump still in the filling neck and yap some more, like me now.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah, well we already know what ya'all think about us
> down here banjo's  Funny thing is youz guys
> think we talk funny. I think education should create
> a humble attitude, instead of arrogant but then as
> I said, youz guys feel different about us. We had
> a feller from Boston in our school, took him a long
> time to come around to our way of thinking but he
> made the leap and turned out to be a fair chap



I don't know If I can make any kind of leaps these days AND you are right about that education arroagance, sort of, BUT if I went to your school ALL the ladies there would be on my tip AND I like banjo music. Very much in fact.


----------



## treemandan

OTG BOSTON said:


> Do any fishin' yet JC?
> 
> Too bad this thread has sooooo much extra poop in it! The pics are great, keep 'em coming!
> 
> I'm guessing the public school system in PA isn't all that good...............



When i went the teacher said I need to work on my grammer and punctuation. I said "no, I need a g damn editor. Now shut up I am going to hitch hike to florida, bye".
funny I had an english teacher in 6 th grade that I worked for and read my stuff. I had a english professor in my second year give me straight A's.
I am actaully holding back until you guys really get to know me. Take care.
I was at one school, I think in Pittsburg, where I met Christian Infinito from Jersey. He had a poem writen on a piece a construction paper, it looked like a little kid had written it in crayon. It said something about a little girl and her ice cream cone for about 3 lines and at the end it said" set your mind free baby and maybe you will understand." I mean, can you dig it man? 
And MDS wants to tell me about relinquishing control!
From the top once more- I am a lumberjack and that's OK ! Only through proper discernment are you going to get it. Got it? It is funny but define funny.
christian also never wore shoes and if asked why he said" If I can't be me who can I be?" YOU?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I don't know If I can make any kind of leaps these days AND you are right about that education arroagance, sort of, BUT if I went to your school ALL the ladies there would be on my tip AND I like banjo music. Very much in fact.



Then you would like Mountain View Ar Minny Pearl ring a bell? They
have it playing downtown, live folk and gospel it is very relaxing and you will see boys and girls at five playing well. The biggest event that impressed me was, a 11 year old playing the fiddle and was near perfect on the notes, had a big crowd around him and a man in line said he was born blind!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Then you would like Mountain View Ar Minny Pearl ring a bell? They
> have it playing downtown, live folk and gospel it is very relaxing and you will see boys and girls at five playing well. The biggest event that impressed me was, a 11 year old playing the fiddle and was near perfect on the notes, had a big crowd around him and a man in line said he was born blind!



I do a little tinkering on some old stringed instruments and have done some open mic that was run by some of my friends. Any music can be good. OTIS? 
Things was my solo act was hit mostly because I was a little drunk and picked some good tunes to play. I sounded much better when others started to play along. I can fake Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits enough to get them hopping, just don't let me sing, the geetar is bad enough. I can also whip out The Beverly Hillbillies( E. Scruggs and co) and of course the Dueling Banjos is a fav. Ba da de da de da de da . And of course there was always Ghost Riders on the Storm which i am playing right now- Do you think you know who wrote that ?


----------



## treemandan

*To OLDIRTY*

Maybe some old Cat Stevens is what you need" I listen to the wind, the wind of my soul, where I end up well I think God only knows" Now ther is a hippy for ya.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I do a little tinkering on some old stringed instruments and have done some open mic that was run by some of my friends. Any music can be good. OTIS?
> Things was my solo act was hit mostly because I was a little drunk and picked some good tunes to play. I sounded much better when others started to play along. I can fake Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits enough to get them hopping, just don't let me sing, the geetar is bad enough. I can also whip out The Beverly Hillbillies( E. Scruggs and co) and of course the Dueling Banjos is a fav. Ba da de da de da de da . And of course there was always Ghost Riders on the Storm which i am playing right now- Do you think you know who wrote that ?



Ha I'm scratchin on my old fender now ever hear don't ask me, no questions
and I won't tell you no lies? Oh now it is lewie lewi oh oh 
and now let us see hmmn, ok I got one going now preacher man on the radio puttin down rock and roll,want's me to send a donation ok now lets do the dueling no wait how about wildwood flower yeah I like that pickin!


----------



## oldirty

you lied to me rope!

i thought you said you dont hang where the banjo's play!


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> you lied to me rope!
> 
> i thought you said you dont hang where the banjo's play!



Well I really did not lie ,it was meant to refer to squealing sounds of farm animals! Music never hurt anyone did it?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Ha I'm scratchin on my old fender now ever hear don't ask me, no questions
> and I won't tell you no lies? Oh now it is lewie lewi oh oh
> and now let us see hmmn, ok I got one going now preacher man on the radio puttin down rock and roll,want's me to send a donation ok now lets do the dueling no wait how about wildwood flower yeah I like that pickin!



TWANG! SO who wrote Ghost Riders?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Well I really did not lie ,it was meant to refer to squealing sounds of farm animals! Music never hurt anyone did it?



Uh , well , Yeah. Have you heard what is on the mtv? That hurts. They got satalite radios now. 12 bucks a month to sign up, they put a chip in your head. THEY REALLY DO!


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> TWANG! SO who wrote Ghost Riders?



Your asking me to remember man, chit ya know this gettin old thing stinks
is it ok to jus say I forgot, without hearing a bunch of; hel1 I forgot
Twang ?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Your asking me to remember man, chit ya know this gettin old thing stinks
> is it ok to jus say I forgot, without hearing a bunch of; hel1 I forgot
> Twang ?



twang- the sound I usually make when i play my geetar. I thinks it Boots Clemmens that wrote that. Just used it in a new movie about a biker who sold his soul to the devil.


----------



## Treetom

Nice neighborhood, oldirty.


----------



## oldirty

Treetom said:


> Nice neighborhood, oldirty.



thanks bud. got a couple more pics for ya.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> twang- the sound I usually make when i play my geetar. I thinks it Boots Clemmens that wrote that. Just used it in a new movie about a biker who sold his soul to the devil.



See I told ya I am forgetful I thought Twang was the writer 
By the way oldirty nice pics was those aspen trees?


----------



## oldirty

2rd to last switchback up the side of the mountain in eagle river yesterday for these 2 birch trees.


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> this pic right here has 2 sh1ts in it. THE sh1t (me) and SOME sh1t (moose)



Oldirty, you look like "Jaws" from the old james bond movies, lol. Sorry, this thread is like a novel, = too long fer my add! however I'll try and catch up, lol. Good luck man!


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> Oldirty, you look like "Jaws" from the old james bond movies, lol. Sorry, this thread is like a novel, = too long fer my add! however I'll try and catch up, lol. Good luck man!




the guy from happy gilmore with the nail in his head? your a jerk. lol


----------



## custom8726

oldirty said:


> the guy from happy gilmore with the nail in his head? your a jerk. lol



LOL!! I didn't see the similarity but that is funny anyways.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> the guy from happy gilmore with the nail in his head? your a jerk. lol



Yes, that is what I was going to say when I saw you with the moose poop. Notice though that I didn't say it, someone else did.
Nice ,nice and yes yes a good looking gig and a good looking fella. How does one climb with those helmets?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Oldirty, you look like "Jaws" from the old james bond movies, lol. Sorry, this thread is like a novel, = too long fer my add! however I'll try and catch up, lol. Good luck man!



I have been thinking about you buddy. where have you been?


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> How does one climb with those helmets?



i like that lid.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> i like that lid.



Don't that face shield get hung up. I actually feel the extra wieght of the earphones and it starts to hurt my neck, not to mention every time I touch them they break.
I have been using the screened goggle type over the eyes for many years now. I think i might start using a jousting helmet, of course I would need a few people to sound the trumpets when I show up.


----------



## hornett224

*nice pics oldirty!*

i think i may have to try that gig next year.already got a pass from the GF.i'm sure she's ready for a break.as is the rest of CT.LOL


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Don't that face shield get hung up. I actually feel the extra wieght of the earphones and it starts to hurt my neck, not to mention every time I touch them they break.
> I have been using the screened goggle type over the eyes for many years now. I think i might start using a jousting helmet, of course I would need a few people to sound the trumpets when I show up.



I have a cowboy hard hat for mine helps it it starts to rain!
Keeps the sun outta your eyes too!


----------



## oldirty

big man hands like yours roughing up your helmet? 

you like what you know and thats how it is with that helmet for me. sure the screen'll pop down once in awhile but who cares. pop it back up. plus its there when you need it. i had the peltor for a hot minute but didnt like it as much as the husky and the ear muffs are important for me. you know, the hard of hearing thing. so i went back to using the husky hat.

how are those goggles anyway? hard to see out of them? can you wear them the whole climb?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I have been thinking about you buddy. where have you been?


Just working, damn chipper clutch went today-I knew it was out of adjustment for awhile now, grr my bad. My old grounman is a backyard mechanic, he's had that thing apart like three times now and I allready have the disk so I guess no big deal, probably cost me $200 is all. Still sucks because we had 3 of six trees down and it was early/wood +chips stays on site, I was trying out a bucket operater with CDL so we had four of us out there so I did'nt have to do s#!$-figures lol. 2 k by three would have nice for a friday. Oldirty yeah thats right I think he was in Happy Gilmore too, lol. Sorry bud, could'nt resist that one, lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Just working, damn chipper clutch went today-I knew it was out of adjustment for awhile now, grr my bad. My old grounman is a backyard mechanic, he's had that thing apart like three times now and I allready have the disk so I guess no big deal, probably cost me $200 is all. Still sucks because we had 3 of six trees down and it was early/wood +chips stays on site, I was trying out a bucket operater with CDL so we had four of us out there so I did'nt have to do s#!$-figures lol. 2 k by three would have nice for a friday. Oldirty yeah thats right I think he was in Happy Gilmore too, lol. Sorry bud, could'nt resist that one, lol.



he fixes the chipper too? For what you pay? See, you ain't right. what is your story anyway? I just want to know. Believe me, compared to me you have nothing to be ashamed about.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> big man hands like yours roughing up your helmet?
> 
> you like what you know and thats how it is with that helmet for me. sure the screen'll pop down once in awhile but who cares. pop it back up. plus its there when you need it. i had the peltor for a hot minute but didnt like it as much as the husky and the ear muffs are important for me. you know, the hard of hearing thing. so i went back to using the husky hat.
> 
> how are those goggles anyway? hard to see out of them? can you wear them the whole climb?



people always think I am yelling at them. Good thing here I just type. I just wish they would make those earmuff connections out of something other than plastic. A nice helmet getting tweaked wrong just once and the earmuffs are dangling like a limp.... well you know what i mean but its nice to have an all in one type hat to to the chores with. Do you have a chin strap? If not how in the f#[email protected] do you keep it on?
no, I flip the goggles when I move around. If i forget to flip them up I wonder why things look so weird. Glasses never worked for me and I have had many eye tramaus. the worst part is that its always the same eye. still I can't use glasses as the sweat makes them useless.
One time I gave myself a cut in the eye when pulling my rope through a crotch. It whipped across my face and the tape at the ends was loose and went across my eye. kind of like a paper cut. Started whipping my rope ends instead of tape after that but of course that is not the only reason i whip them. its cause I'm cool. No but the stuff works, just do it once and thats it forever.
if you think I am bragging about a little paper cut on my eye let me show you some scars.


----------



## oldirty

i hear ya dude. i cant see hearing being in my future at an older age.

that lid has only fallen off my head but a few times. nothing that would make me want to wear a chinstrap, thats for sure. main reason i am leary of the petzl. kinda gay looking, that chin strap. 

i feel ass naked if i am not wearing my safety shades. so i dont think i would like those goggles. i'd rather keep my eyes covered at all times when working not flipping them up and down all the time mainly for reason like your rope and eye story.


----------



## oldirty

nice lid rope.


you gotta go to youtube and watch "How NOT To Cut Down A Tree".


dont get caught up watching the house, keep an eye on the stem.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> nice lid rope.
> 
> 
> you gotta go to youtube and watch "How NOT To Cut Down A Tree".
> 
> 
> dont get caught up watching the house, keep an eye on the stem.



Believe me I was watching the stem bro here is the pic of it
before felling! That tree was 43" dbh and tall, I got all I could
off with the bucket and winched it strapped the bugger I did
not care to climb and rig those large top limbs. 
Call me chicken if ya have to but those limbs are bigger than
they look in these pics and the rot well I think ya get the just.
I was not feeling froggy that day either


----------



## treemandan

Yup. That is a great hat Ropes. But to be honest, I wouldn't expect anything less up there for you.


----------



## oldirty

ropensaddle said:


> Believe me I was watching the stem bro here is the pic of it
> before felling! That tree was 43" dbh and tall, I got all I could
> off with the bucket and winched it strapped the bugger I did
> not care to climb and rig those large top limbs.
> Call me chicken if ya have to but those limbs are bigger than
> they look in these pics and the rot well I think ya get the just.
> I was not feeling froggy that day either




lol. no thats a nasty tree for sure rope. for sure, and you put it on the ground right where you wanted.

but.

i was talking about going to youtube and watching "How NOT To Cut Down A Tree". that is brutal and what i meant about watching the stem and not the house.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Believe me I was watching the stem bro here is the pic of it
> before felling! That tree was 43" dbh and tall, I got all I could
> off with the bucket and winched it strapped the bugger I did
> not care to climb and rig those large top limbs.
> Call me chicken if ya have to but those limbs are bigger than
> they look in these pics and the rot well I think ya get the just.
> I was not feeling froggy that day either



A repeat of a good show the first time. I do wonder if I could get my 150 pound body up there and make some cuts, BIG CUTS. I would feel better after I got a few down for sure! If i knew the limbs could run on the block I would have more confidence too. The saw will do the work, I just have to get there to turn it on and point it (that was a joke).
I would say sorry for "the derailment" but it looks as though this is just us talking.
I would consider lashing the piss out of the stem first. 2x4 and HEAVY duty ratchet straps. I have done this where on stone dead trees I needed( I'm sorry wanted) the high rig point, and it was worth seting up the 2 pieces of wood. I just used rope to lash them on and it was real easy getting them out as I used cheap poly rope to sort of "whip" the boards on and used my saw to remove them. 
Also I would like everyone to notice that this excerpt is actually what would be called ' proper grammer' and is what you will find in most books and other print. If , for some reason, you think its not and do not understand this excerpt, well... you have a major problem there sparky. Not counting typos and I didn't spellcheck either.
I went to the arboreteum today and was thinking I might clean up my act for a chance to work with some really amazing trees.


----------



## oldirty

anyone watch that vid yet?


----------



## TaoTreeClimber

Dude, I am so totally envious of you. I have always dreamed of living and working in Alaska. The whole time I was in the Army I tried to get stationed up there and now my dream is finally gonna come true as well. Not gonna get up there as soon as you but I will be up there next spring. I have family in Anchorage, Palmer, Fairbanks, and Valdez. My girlfriends father owns a salmon boat in Valdez so I will be doing a bit of commercial fishing as well. She is itching to get back to AK and I am chomping at the bit to get up there to. Keep in touch and let me know how things go.

Kenn


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> anyone watch that vid yet?



What are you talking about bro? That's my other hobby; peruseing through all that and some more. i have to tell you since I have been spending time here I don't see as much #### but Joe up at the rental yard does, all day in fact.
I also have to tell if you wonder why I act so nuts its cause I am so happy to be alive. Been there and done that, lived to tell. In all honesty it was all pretty fun but OH the joy of LIFE! Really its good.
Jamie told me he heard about the guy who just dove into a chipper. I asked him if he ever thought about going in one.. He said NO WAY!
I explained what I meant was if he ever pictured what it was like to be fed in, you know a little movie in your head from the time the feed rollers tug in your fingers til your face meets the knifes. I guess that is what I do evertime I make a cut, actually just getting out of the truck. Its scary out there.
But that video reminds me of Tucson where I climbed up a dead tree in an alley( probably drunk, about 20 years old) with and axe and chopped out a branch about 14 inches in diameter. I would have dropped the whole thing but that would have made to much noise and I wouldn't have been able to tie it to the back of my old volvo wagon and drag it home. Come to think it was Phoenix but even back then I liked to believe I had some common sense.
Oh , we needed the firewood, we were broke college kids. AND if they had craigslist back then my skinny Ramen noddle, 50 cent taco eating ass would have been SET!
Now I take my Filet medium( and it better be cause I don't go to no franchise to have some non- professional serve me no steak OR I do it myself) with hollandaise cause I'm a tree man now! And that's ok, I sleep all night and I work all day, I chop down trees , I skip and jump, wear panties and a bra, put on girlies clothing like my dear mama. I do just love that song.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> A repeat of a good show the first time. I do wonder if I could get my 150 pound body up there and make some cuts, BIG CUTS. I would feel better after I got a few down for sure! If i knew the limbs could run on the block I would have more confidence too. The saw will do the work, I just have to get there to turn it on and point it (that was a joke).
> I would say sorry for "the derailment" but it looks as though this is just us talking.
> I would consider lashing the piss out of the stem first. 2x4 and HEAVY duty ratchet straps. I have done this where on stone dead trees I needed( I'm sorry wanted) the high rig point, and it was worth seting up the 2 pieces of wood. I just used rope to lash them on and it was real easy getting them out as I used cheap poly rope to sort of "whip" the boards on and used my saw to remove them.
> Also I would like everyone to notice that this excerpt is actually what would be called ' proper grammer' and is what you will find in most books and other print. If , for some reason, you think its not and do not understand this excerpt, well... you have a major problem there sparky. Not counting typos and I didn't spellcheck either.
> I went to the arboreteum today and was thinking I might clean up my act for a chance to work with some really amazing trees.



Well friend I did this to that butt


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> anyone watch that vid yet?



When someone does tell me about it, I am on the stinkin dial, it sucks


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> he fixes the chipper too? For what you pay? See, you ain't right. what is your story anyway? I just want to know. Believe me, compared to me you have nothing to be ashamed about.



Old groundman dan, thats what it says. And he charged me 300 $, I think it was less last time-F#@#[email protected]!, lol.


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> i hear ya dude. i cant see hearing being in my future at an older age.
> 
> that lid has only fallen off my head but a few times. nothing that would make me want to wear a chinstrap, thats for sure. main reason i am leary of the petzl. kinda gay looking, that chin strap.
> 
> i feel ass naked if i am not wearing my safety shades. so i dont think i would like those goggles. i'd rather keep my eyes covered at all times when working not flipping them up and down all the time mainly for reason like your rope and eye story.


I hear ya on the gay looking part there oldirty. I just got a petzl, yellow so it goes with the green shirts with yellow logo and lettering, but to be honest along with the addition of the bucket and actually wearing a safety harness, + the chin strap, well yes it feels sort of gay. And the chinstrap makes it feel like I'm wearing a bonnet, you know "bucket baby", lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> I hear ya on the gay looking part there oldirty. I just got a petzl, yellow so it goes with the green shirts with yellow logo and lettering, but to be honest along with the addition of the bucket and actually wearing a safety harness, + the chin strap, well yes it feels sort of gay. And the chinstrap makes it feel like I'm wearing a bonnet, you know "bucket baby", lol.



Just rememember to skip and jump and you are all set. My favourite color is yellow, its my daughters too.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Well friend I did this to that butt



I'm a clicking but its not coming up. We have the latest in internet hook up and beleive me , its bull####.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Old groundman dan, thats what it says. And he charged me 300 $, I think it was less last time-F#@#[email protected]!, lol.



yup, that's me, an old groundman. What kind of chipper was the clutch job on? How old of a machine?
Reminds me off the time I was following a chipper to the job saying to myself" Why do I smell clutch?" Turns out the guys started it to warm it and drove it 15 miles to the job. It must of been engaged and jammed. But that is not the funiest part.
So how did the planting go? Jeez, 20 years and no planting skills? I will stop with all the bull now and just accept you.
I am looking at a few planting jobs but its tough with all the 'drill and plug' 10 mexican crews out there putting in green for the new homes and such. I am palying " hard to get" with the customers and frankly , I am. Ask my wife, she will tell you that I am hard to get into bed and even harder to get out.
I have allready spent a good ammount of time with them and I know they will get their monies worth.
You really have to account for the future of your plantings right off the bat. Things like water run off and location are very important. The last thing you need to be is the guy who screwed it last time. These new customers( who now know what a mexican crew is capable of) have a gas line, the bad plantings, and a good amount of standing water to reckon with as its killing what's there. I knew I could milk this job the rest of my life when I told them I could give them all the corkscrew willow they wanted, well just a couple at least. which reminds me, I have to go, nursery needs me.


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Believe me I was watching the stem bro here is the pic of it
> before felling! That tree was 43" dbh and tall, I got all I could
> off with the bucket and winched it strapped the bugger I did
> not care to climb and rig those large top limbs.
> Call me chicken if ya have to but those limbs are bigger than
> they look in these pics and the rot well I think ya get the just.
> I was not feeling froggy that day either



Rope, you still showin pics of my ex! aint ya got nuthin new?


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> yup, that's me, an old groundman. What kind of chipper was the clutch job on? How old of a machine?
> Reminds me off the time I was following a chipper to the job saying to myself" Why do I smell clutch?" Turns out the guys started it to warm it and drove it 15 miles to the job. It must of been engaged and jammed. But that is not the funiest part.
> So how did the planting go? Jeez, 20 years and no planting skills? I will stop with all the bull now and just accept you.
> I am looking at a few planting jobs but its tough with all the 'drill and plug' 10 mexican crews out there putting in green for the new homes and such. I am palying " hard to get" with the customers and frankly , I am. Ask my wife, she will tell you that I am hard to get into bed and even harder to get out.
> I have allready spent a good ammount of time with them and I know they will get their monies worth.
> You really have to account for the future of your plantings right off the bat. Things like water run off and location are very important. The last thing you need to be is the guy who screwed it last time. These new customers( who now know what a mexican crew is capable of) have a gas line, the bad plantings, and a good amount of standing water to reckon with as its killing what's there. I knew I could milk this job the rest of my life when I told them I could give them all the corkscrew willow they wanted, well just a couple at least. which reminds me, I have to go, nursery needs me.



Dan, are you drunk again?


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> Rope, you still showin pics of my ex! aint ya got nuthin new?



Yeah, I am guilty of camera lazyness, there is so many things to
remember going to the job I always forget sumpin! I will try to get better
but I would remember the cam and forget saw gas That one was one
of my many bad ones and pretty high up on the list. If I get the one I just
bid tree growing out of roof with a three phaze on the other side I will try
to remember camera k ! I won't touch the x comment and plea the fifth in
all matters that may be pending whether forgotten or not


----------



## oldirty

hey rope. congrats on your 4000th post.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Dan, are you drunk again?



You could not hit the side of a barn if you tried to walk into it. Are you really so much a schmuck?
Ropes, i have yet to see what you did with the butt.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> You could not hit the side of a barn if you tried to walk into it. Are you really so much a schmuck?
> Ropes, i have yet to see what you did with the butt.



Like ya are kiddin right I click it and it shows the log wrapped twice with the ratchet binders. I prefer them over heavy dern chains we dern tree men
lift enough and wag enough heavy stuff around those dern binders are
a break  oldirty what the heck happened in the video them dern
utube things take me friggin hours to load on my connection.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Like ya are kiddin right I click it and it shows the log wrapped twice with the ratchet binders. I prefer them over heavy dern chains we dern tree men
> lift enough and wag enough heavy stuff around those dern binders are
> a break  oldirty what the heck happened in the video them dern
> utube things take me friggin hours to load on my connection.



I get the idea but I can't see it no matter how I try. So it was a winched pull, ratchet the trunk and notch the best you could?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I get the idea but I can't see it no matter how I try. So it was a winched pull, ratchet the trunk and notch the best you could?



10/4 and a snubbed rope just for backup, the 20000 lb winch pulled it 
against lean, as I started to back cut the ratchet binders stopped a
for sure barberchair and the rope was a safety should winch fail,
it has never failed just better safe than sorry! I might have climbed
it if it were not so blasted windy and the owner called and said a good 
storm was approaching! We got it down just in time fifteen minutes
after the bucking photo ahbl and hail snapped limbs etc.



Here is a pic showing the lean but it was a little worse than the pics show,
wife was the camspert


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> 10/4 and a snubbed rope just for backup, the 20000 lb winch pulled it
> against lean, as I started to back cut the ratchet binders stopped a
> for sure barberchair and the rope was a safety should winch fail,
> it has never failed just better safe than sorry! I might have climbed
> it if it were not so blasted windy and the owner called and said a good
> storm was approaching! We got it down just in time fifteen minutes
> after the bucking photo ahbl and hail snapped limbs etc.



I did the old restart to my computer and now I see it. The straps were very wise. I do remember it from you old post now too. I think you did it the best way. Good job manipulating the most powerful force we have as tree guys- THE NOTCH. May the force be with you always.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> hey rope. congrats on your 4000th post.



Wow 4000 times even five minutes gosh fellas we are spending
time, almost feel were family! Thanks oldirty, maybe I will be around
several more thousand and by then can make a contribution or
something! I might even learn how to punctuate proper again


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Wow 4000 times even five minutes gosh fellas we are spending
> time, almost feel were family! Thanks oldirty, maybe I will be around
> several more thousand and by then can make a contribution or
> something! I might even learn how to punctuate proper again



You are the one guilty of running this thread into the far-off! Nice to meetcha.


----------



## oldirty

went out for a ride to day up to flattop.


----------



## oldirty

heres some of the views


----------



## Nailsbeats

Nice pics OD. All I see when I look at that moose are crosshairs. I could picture the .338 Winchester Mag slipping right behind his shoulder, watching the energy shock his frame and buckle him feet up in the ditch. That's all I see.


----------



## oldirty

not bad.


----------



## oldirty

yooo


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> went out for a ride to day up to flattop.



Holy ####! did you see the size off that moose? Let one of these yuppsters in there saabs around here hit one of those. I guess you kind of have to stop, huh? I would hate to see a dead one on the side off the road. But i guess a bear would just haul it off pretty quick.
Seen any big birds flying across the sky? Lot more hawks and there are some bald eagles around here now they stopped killing em. We were up on frog hollow rd where we mer "killer' , a rather large and confident redtail who was grabbing squirrells right and left.
Also, in a tall poplar I was able to look down into a nest of redtail babies with mom flying in and out. Lots of other birds of prey too.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Beautiful scenery. 

"Those bluffs look treacherous".


----------



## oldirty

Nailsbeats said:


> Nice pics OD. All I see when I look at that moose are crosshairs. I could picture the .338 Winchester Mag slipping right behind his shoulder, watching the energy shock his frame and buckle him feet up in the ditch. That's all I see.




i dont htink you can pull the trigger inside city limits. thats why they hang around like they do. i thought i heard something about them tagging more grizzles inside city limits than outside this year on their annual count or something.

that big boy was walking to me after i hopped out the car to take a couple pics. i told him tman was coming up for a ride and he took off running. (last pic in the moose group)


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Nice pics OD. All I see when I look at that moose are crosshairs. I could picture the .338 Winchester Mag slipping right behind his shoulder, watching the energy shock his frame and buckle him feet up in the ditch. That's all I see.



I saw a jackass hitting one with a saab, in my mind the moose was fine. That's a lot of moose meat!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Nontheless, my minds eye is still a rifle scope. You know how when you see trees you picture the limbs being felled, the rigging, and the cuts, thats how I see wild animals.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> I saw a jackass hitting one with a saab, in my mind the moose was fine. That's a lot of moose meat!



Funny Dan that flashed before my eyes too for a second, then back to hunting.


----------



## oldirty

Nailsbeats said:


> Nontheless, my minds eye is still a rifle scope. You know how when you see trees you picture the limbs being felled, the rigging, and the cuts, thats how I see wild animals.



do you eat the heart after you kill it? thats what i want to hear about. cut it out and take a bite of it?


tman ive only seen 1 bald eagle bird of prey wise. need to got to new places up here for that i guess. alot of big ass raven and crow.

that last set of pics the road on the left is the only way out of town. heads south along the inlet.


still looking for that grizzle


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> i dont htink you can pull the trigger inside city limits. thats why they hang around like they do. i thought i heard something about them tagging more grizzles inside city limits than outside this year on their annual count or something.
> 
> that big boy was walking to me after i hopped out the car to take a couple pics. i told him tman was coming up for a ride and he took off running. (last pic in the moose group)



There is the islands down in the carolina's with the wild horses that swim from and to the islands. Asateuge and Chinkatuege. You can camp and everything just don't get pissed if you step in horse hockey or the get the beer and doritos. We had one half in the van getting a contact high. He liked it , hung out all night.
I would definatley try to ride that sob, I would wear my x-games helmet and a cup. 
Try to makes friends with one, you can ride it to work. Kinda of like Arnold rides a big assed camel in Conan. Make sure to have you big saw across you back, beard is good.
when you accomplish that you and we will know you have transcended into the utmost Alaskan Tree Guy in the world.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Oldirty, then you will be glad to hear this. I killed a deer with a bow and took a bite of the heart after I gutted it. I was always going to lick the blood off the arrow, but decided on the heart bight. I save all my hearts, if they are in one piece, for my neighbors, they cook them and have us over. I had 12 last year, but did not recover all of the hearts. It's pretty good stuff, cooked that is.


----------



## oldirty

if you a buckfifty dan i bet you would look like a jockey on that thing. riding hard through the land with your cup and xgames lid.

did you know that call it moose "browsing" when they come through your bushes and trees tearing it up. so far ive seen quite a few stands of alder all torn up from that.

one homeowner, a lady, called them thugs. she wasnt too happy about the 4 crabapples they tore up.

but for a big ass animal they dont drop a very impressive duece.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> heres some of the views



Your awesome od, that moose will have bigger paddles
before winter. To see the griz follow the creeks they have more to eat
in the lowlands in summer so ya should be ok. I would rent a canoe and
float, especially if Chinook are starting to run you will see plenty bears then! 
Take along counter assault though be safe and enjoy you are in Gods country for sure my man!


----------



## Nailsbeats

About that "How not to cut down a tree" video on Youtube, that was awesome. Guy really got his A$$ handed to him by the butt. Looks like he went down on top his ladder and then the butt fell on him. I would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## oldirty

nails you animal. you remind me of red dawn. "wolverines!" lol


rope sounds like you want me to get a pic of a grizzle, huh? see what i can do for ya. this counter assault you speak of. what is it? like a loaded pair of underwear or something?


----------



## oldirty

Nailsbeats said:


> About that "How not to cut down a tree" video on Youtube, that was awesome. Guy really got his A$$ handed to him by the butt. Looks like he went down on top his ladder and then the butt fell on him. I would highly recommend it to anyone.



finally someone saw it.

how about that guy? you think he made it out alive? that thing just tossed him.


----------



## kennertree

I've got to have a look at that. What's the name of it again?


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> if you a buckfifty dan i bet you would look like a jockey on that thing. riding hard through the land with your cup and xgames lid.
> 
> did you know that call it moose "browsing" when they come through your bushes and trees tearing it up. so far ive seen quite a few stands of alder all torn up from that.
> 
> one homeowner, a lady, called them thugs. she wasnt too happy about the 4 crabapples they tore up.
> 
> but for a big ass animal they dont drop a very impressive duece.



I got some work on a farm, i can't remember where, I was about 16 of 17 without much riding experience and these farmers put me on this horse and smacked its ass. There was no saddle and they told me she was nice, she wasn't. I did hold on to this old girl as she tore through the feilds and headed for home. I thought "home? that's the place with the low hanging beam acroos the door" as her shod hoofs started to give way on the asphualt lot just before this door. Just as she lowered her head to clear the beam I pushed off the back of her smooth smelly ass and landed like a ninja. To tell the truth I was just pretended to be mad.
I spray dried blood routinely around my plants and trees, except around the apples so I don't have so ,many to clean up. We have some really fat groundhogs( which I make my wife call beaver) and I just love to watch them. My kid calls them hoggraws.
For a minute I was that moose crossing the street up there in Alaska singing I'm a moose and thats OK, sleep all night and walk the streets all day.


----------



## Nailsbeats

oldirty said:


> finally someone saw it.
> 
> how about that guy? you think he made it out alive? that thing just tossed him.



It's hard to say. If he was laying across that ladder and the butt took him full force, mid torso, it could had finnished him. He probably got busted up good and is in rehab.


----------



## kennertree

oldirty said:


> finally someone saw it.
> 
> how about that guy? you think he made it out alive? that thing just tossed him.



Damn, I wonder if he is still alive. Looks like the butt came down on top of him after it knocked him off of there.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> About that "How not to cut down a tree" video on Youtube, that was awesome. Guy really got his A$$ handed to him by the butt. Looks like he went down on top his ladder and then the butt fell on him. I would highly recommend it to anyone.



I told you I saw it. It was the one with the foriegners pulling a palm with a little white truck. It wasn't good, that guy got hurt.
I saw this one where this kung fu guy wants to try to catch a falling pole at least 3 feet in dia and very tall. He is standing there all ready when the pole comes down and drives him into nothing. He was gone!


----------



## treemandan

treemandan said:


> I told you I saw it. It was the one with the foriegners pulling a palm with a little white truck. It wasn't good, that guy got hurt.
> I saw this one where this kung fu guy wants to try to catch a falling pole at least 3 feet in dia and very tall. He is standing there all ready when the pole comes down and drives him into nothing. He was gone!



I take that back I just saw it, there is a lot of how not to's. What I find amazing is he kept bouncing at the end( joke, not quite that dumb) but it looked like he got up and started to walk it off. maybe he just got lucky.
If you want to see some people really getting F'ed up try bangedup.com. Sure to be a winner.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> nails you animal. you remind me of red dawn. "wolverines!" lol
> 
> 
> rope sounds like you want me to get a pic of a grizzle, huh? see what i can do for ya. this counter assault you speak of. what is it? like a loaded pair of underwear or something?



It is grizzly repellent and should be readily available there. It is a 
pepperspray that fogs a thirty yard blast that has found to be more
effective than large calibers in a griz charge! It will blind him temporary,
and burn his nostrils causing him to want no more of you. I would
definately have some if I ventured off the beaten path, which I can
guaranty, I would. It would be good to carry it and a loaded weapon
in the back country of Alaska. Also a gps or compass and grid
map would find useful!


----------



## 2FatGuys

OD - If you head into grizzy land, be sure to take a friend. One of the wildlife officers in AK once told me that you don't have to outrun the bear... just your partner!


----------



## treemandan

2FatGuys said:


> OD - If you head into grizzy land, be sure to take a friend. One of the wildlife officers in AK once told me that you don't have to outrun the bear... just your partner!



Oh that's cold! Bet it works though. Make him carry the jerky.


----------



## ropensaddle

2FatGuys said:


> OD - If you head into grizzy land, be sure to take a friend. One of the wildlife officers in AK once told me that you don't have to outrun the bear... just your partner!



Fine then I go with you and you run which is a no no as;
it triggers cat and mouse response, I freze he chases you all good!
It is considered an honor to face a bear and a good death in many
tribal customs. I have stared black bears down and lived. You really
have little time to chicken out and high tail it and they are as fast
as a horse, so what is the point. Stand your ground look as big as you
can and make him wander they can't risk injury and will normally
mosey off, if not get ready fire the counter assault play dead if
it goes bad with griz! With black bear fight with all you got playing
dead will get you ate!


----------



## tree MDS

ropensaddle said:


> Fine then I go with you and you run which is a no no as;
> it triggers cat and mouse response, I freze he chases you all good!
> It is considered an honor to face a bear and a good death in many
> tribal customs I have stared black bears down and lived. You really
> have little time to chicken out and high tail it and they are as fast
> as a horse so what is the point. Stand your ground look as big as you
> can and make him wander they can't risk injury and will normally
> mosey off, if not get ready fire the counter assault play dead if
> it goes bad with griz! With black bear fight with all you got playing
> dead will get you ate!



Yeah rope, sounds good and all, however I think I would check those facts a little before I took yer word fer it, lol. No seriously, wtf, just grab that grisly by the balls and sqeeeze real hard, F it, lol. that'll slow em down.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Fine then I go with you and you run which is a no no as;
> it triggers cat and mouse response, I freze he chases you all good!
> It is considered an honor to face a bear and a good death in many
> tribal customs. I have stared black bears down and lived. You really
> have little time to chicken out and high tail it and they are as fast
> as a horse, so what is the point. Stand your ground look as big as you
> can and make him wander they can't risk injury and will normally
> mosey off, if not get ready fire the counter assault play dead if
> it goes bad with griz! With black bear fight with all you got playing
> dead will get you ate!



Or 5 rounds of the 30/30. But i would wait to see what happened before I started working the lever.
Kinda of like when you are looking in someone's yard at a job and the mutt comes a charging. you just want to counter, wrestle in up, reach in its mouth and pull its toungue.


----------



## oldirty

ropensaddle said:


> Fine then I go with you and you run which is a no no as;
> it triggers cat and mouse response, I freze he chases you all good!
> It is considered an honor to face a bear and a good death in many
> tribal customs. I have stared black bears down and lived. You really
> have little time to chicken out and high tail it and they are as fast
> as a horse, so what is the point. Stand your ground look as big as you
> can and make him wander they can't risk injury and will normally
> mosey off, if not get ready fire the counter assault play dead if
> it goes bad with griz! With black bear fight with all you got playing
> dead will get you ate!




ive heard this little dittie about bears back east. "if its black fight back, if its brown lay down" on your face and then cover your neck with your arms.

but what ive been hearing about the black bears up here is that they are pretty aggressive and that they are the jerks around here. i mean give the grizzle his space for sure but its the black bears that are unpredictable.

so i guess its the bear spray when i go walking. 



tree MDS said:


> seriously, wtf, just grab that grisly by the balls and sqeeeze real hard, F it, lol. that'll slow em down.



i think that would piss them off a bit more than slow em down. lol plus if you grab and miss your right into a bear hug, with teeth.



treemandan said:


> Kinda of like when you are looking in someone's yard at a job and the mutt comes a charging. you just want to counter, wrestle in up, reach in its mouth and pull its toungue.



this ladies irish wolf hound wasnt to impressed with me looking over the fence the other day. was looking me in the eye when he got to the fence. i'm 6'6.


----------



## custom8726

ropensaddle said:


> Fine then I go with you and you run which is a no no as;
> it triggers cat and mouse response, I freze he chases you all good!
> It is considered an honor to face a bear and a good death in many
> tribal customs. I have stared black bears down and lived. You really
> have little time to chicken out and high tail it and they are as fast
> as a horse, so what is the point. Stand your ground look as big as you
> can and make him wander they can't risk injury and will normally
> mosey off, if not get ready fire the counter assault play dead if
> it goes bad with griz! With black bear fight with all you got playing
> dead will get you ate!



True! true!, but old dirty is right about the blk bears being unpredictable the 600lb blk bear I got in british columbia was eating another 150lb blk bear when I shot it. No rules just instinct they have.


----------



## Burvol

Old Dirty, I spent quite a bit if not the whole summer of 06' in the Bush in Griz country, you'll be fine...unless there is little or no fish. I would go 12 gauge
3" mag slug, buckshot, slug, etc, and a good .44. Both of these weapons can be carried on your person while out and about with little hassle. I got chased by a Grizzly in a river, I was in a raft floating by him...Kinda hard to turn around or stop in that current!


----------



## ropensaddle

custom8726 said:


> True! true!, but old dirty is right about the blk bears being unpredictable the 600lb blk bear I got in british columbia was eating another 150lb blk bear when I shot it. No rules just instinct they have.



Which is why I said fight, if he and it is the boar not the sow
that is the worst no matter what you have heard, because
if he makes eye contact with you and starts to charge he is
meaning to have you for supper. The sow will most time bluff 
charge pop her teeth etc, she just wants you to leave her be
as most do. I have seen around fifteen bears here in Ar and
jumped close to that many on my way to stand in darkness.
I always tell my buddies if I don't show up a week or two have
them check the scat. I have only been super nervous one twice,
once a huge boar 600 to 700 lbs was running my way. I knocked 
an arrow and yelled and shook my bow and he finally saw me
and turned off and stopped and huffed two or three times.
He was spooked by another hunter and ran and I was in his path.
Another time, it was dark on my way out and had one huffing and 
popping teeth right where I had to go, this went on for quite some
time and stunk! I hollered and picked up a big stick and slammed
it against trees and slowly proceeded only to hear it again and 
again. I finally just started walking and yelling toward it and I 
heard brush crashing as it ran off!


----------



## oldirty

custom8726 said:


> but old dirty is QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Burvol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old Dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its oldirty
Click to expand...


----------



## Burvol

oldirty said:


> custom8726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but old dirty is QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> its oldirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry BRA:jawdrop:
Click to expand...


----------



## custom8726

oldirty said:


> custom8726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but old dirty is QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> its oldirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then.
Click to expand...


----------



## oldirty

Burvol said:


> oldirty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry BRA:jawdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom8726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldirty said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont want anyone mistaking me for someone else. lol
> 
> 
> another moose swinging by this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> Burvol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom8726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont want anyone mistaking me for someone else. lol
> 
> 
> another moose swinging by this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far out oldirty watch those guys they can and will stomp ya ta death ya know?
> I can't help thinking of those back straps though mmmmmmmmmm mmmmmm
> good.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## OTG BOSTON

oldirty said:


> but for a big ass animal they dont drop a very impressive duece.




Best quote of this [email protected]$$ thread!

nice pics mang!


----------



## treemandan

OTG BOSTON said:


> Best quote of this [email protected]$$ thread!
> 
> nice pics mang!



You killed it man! Yes you did! Your commitment to being a perfect bore has done it in.
Is there no more of oldirty's tour?


----------



## oldirty

well tman you kinda did bully your way into the thread. lol

nothing new really to report other than my rope guy f'd my world up today. locked up a piece and tweaked me up and then the very next piece chased me around the tree and then smoked my leg. my leg was the meat of a wood sandwich.


----------



## custom8726

oldirty said:


> well tman you kinda did bully your way into the thread. lol
> 
> nothing new really to report other than my rope guy f'd my world up today. locked up a piece and tweaked me up and then the very next piece chased me around the tree and then smoked my leg. my leg was the meat of a wood sandwich.



That sucks, New guy? I hope.


----------



## oldirty

no he's been around. he's got his moments though. hustles like a mofo though so i cant be too pissed, just not gonna do much roping with him any more.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> no he's been around. he's got his moments though. hustles like a mofo though so i cant be too pissed, just not gonna do much roping with him any more.



So he got you twice? Let me ask if you saw it coming? I can usualy tell when the guys need a break. But I am also always ready to run, jump or hold the hell on.


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> So he got you twice? Let me ask if you saw it coming? I can usualy tell when the guys need a break. But I am also always ready to run, jump or hold the hell on.



yup, he got me twice. i did see the second one coming, thats why i was doing my best to get away but he never let it get below me so it chased me around the tree and got me. 



on our way to Seward tonight for a bunch of cottonwoods tomw and into saturday. nothing like a 2 and a half hour ride in the work truck. might stay sunday and do some fishing or check out the kenia. not sure, we'll see.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> yup, he got me twice. i did see the second one coming, thats why i was doing my best to get away but he never let it get below me so it chased me around the tree and got me.
> 
> 
> 
> on our way to Seward tonight for a bunch of cottonwoods tomw and into saturday. nothing like a 2 and a half hour ride in the work truck. might stay sunday and do some fishing or check out the kenia. not sure, we'll see.



We, who talk as though we are The Almighty, are only at the mercy of how much thought and energy the rope guy uses.
Don't get me wrong, its alot of work... but it still needs to be done right. 
I took Jamie, "my guy", along to the last few big takedowns I did as a sub. I can work with low end people but when you got trees that you don't want to #### around with I NEED a very quick and thoughtful rope man.
I was kinda of pissy with the guys today but I can give you their names and addresses and you can ask them" Who do you love?" They will say" Treemandan!" 
I told them today that you make a leap to professional when your lunch HOUR is paid, ours was. hell I actually came out of one tree to take a break, went back up and finished it . Had my saddle and spurs off, boss shows up right then- We were sitting around a 80% down tree all he said was, well he didn't really say much at all and not in a bad way either. 
Anytime a boss rips into a groundy for something stupid I take the groundy's side. Anytime a groundy hits me twice in the same week I bounce a beener of his head whether he has his hat on or not.
I busted a move today that saved their asses from dragging that crap out of the pool area. Swung the whole tree down right by the chipper; its the least they could do to look up and figure how many wraps they need.
We have to search the world for a guy to help out Ropes.


----------



## ropensaddle

The best rope men are older experienced climbers, they know exactly
what is needed and expected on the ground. A great ropeman is in
charge of ground work while I am aloft and when I get down we
are a team. I have a sub friend that climbs with me on the bad ones,
he is as good as me but 12 years younger. I am his ropetician and
he is mine as breaks are sometimes needed in the tricky trees.
I have been balls to the wall before but it causes mistakes and
a steady planned out approach is best. Balls to the wall is when
it is down and we are getting it up but even then, don't let me
catch you dragging the brush through flowers etc. It is the little
things that impress customers, blowing the roof and you are there,
so; blow the gutter it wont hurt too bad! Don't leave that cigarette
butt laying there use your noggin, I always have to tell them.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Enjoy those Cottonwoods OD. They smell like fresh Copenhagen.

I just got in from removing dying 36"er. I had my friend Chaz climb it to put a rope in it since he is just starting out. It was a rough climb with all the bark falling off and the soft spots. He got the rope up there and I let him use my figure 8 to rappel down the line. I cut it and he pulled it over with the truck. We had to clean it all up, it took just over 3 hours.

Aside from the smell, cottonwoods suck.


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> Enjoy those Cottonwoods OD. They smell like fresh Copenhagen.
> 
> I just got in from removing dying 36"er. I had my friend Chaz climb it to put a rope in it since he is just starting out. It was a rough climb with all the bark falling off and the soft spots. He got the rope up there and I let him use my figure 8 to rappel down the line. I cut it and he pulled it over with the truck. We had to clean it all up, it took just over 3 hours.
> 
> Aside from the smell, cottonwoods suck.



Dern beats you are sooooooooo good to yer friends:monkey:


----------



## Nailsbeats

Yeah Rope, I figured if he wants to climb he's gonna earn it.


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> Yeah Rope, I figured if he wants to climb he's gonna earn it.



I hear ya I was just being funny, I am sure ya would not put him
in something you would not do!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Of course not Rope, lol.

Here is a picture of Chaz and his pickup full of campfire popple. 







He's 6'5" or 6'6", and I have noticed a striking resemblence to Oldirty. Hiiiooooooo.

He started working for me at the shop and we soon found out he was and excellent worker and a master mechanic, so we started bringing him on tree jobs. Soon he bought his own sadde, spikes, and flipline and we sold him a pretty good Echo tophandle. He's getting better all the time. When he started he said he didn't even know that arbor work existed. At 31, he's got a good base to start from, a lot of talent, and most importantly a good work ethic. We like it because we can split our crew into 2 groups of 2 and get more jobs done simultaneously. We do have another great worker we bring in for ground work at times.


----------



## ropensaddle

Sounds good beats nothing like good help hard to come by and
worthy of your best dollar! Sounds like he met a great friend to
steer him to success, we all must mentor and help the youth
to make a living. Six six my good friend is six six and great minded
it is great to see young persons that get it


----------



## OTG BOSTON

treemandan said:


> Your commitment to being a perfect bore has done it in.



I guess I'll have to try harder to post long incoherent ramblings like you :monkey:


----------



## Treetom

I love this site. opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

Treetom said:


> I love this site. opcorn:



Yeah really gets the work done doesn't it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Treetom

*Take it from the Yes man...*

Yes, man. The variety of personalities is what keeps this post dynamic. I don't know a lot of these fellas, but I swear I've met them all, somewhere before. Oldirty, thanks for positn' the moose.


----------



## ropensaddle

Treetom said:


> Yes, man. The variety of personalities is what keeps this post dynamic. I don't know a lot of these fellas, but I swear I've met them all, somewhere before. Oldirty, thanks for positn' the moose.



Hey I climbed in your town back in 89 t tom! We may have met buddy! It would have been in the basswoods,Boxelders,or as ya'all
called them poples


----------



## Treetom

I'm constantly correcting the hillbillies around here on that "popple" term. It's useless, that's what they call poplars around here. As far as box elders go, I've never met one that wasn't ant-infested. I'm not sure about basswood, does it go by another name? 1989, you're dating yourself, bro'. We may have crossed paths. I'll have to review these posts and look for your mug.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Rope, Aspen is what we call Popple around here I believe. Basswood and Boxelder are still called Basswood and Boxelder. All sh1tty trees in my opinion. I like to call them big weeds, though they are excellent to learn to climb on. Good spike penetration and hinging, makes em good practice for beginners. Tear em up and no one cares.


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> Rope, Aspen is what we call Popple around here I believe. Basswood and Boxelder are still called Basswood and Boxelder. All sh1tty trees in my opinion. I like to call them big weeds, though they are excellent to learn to climb on. Good spike penetration and hinging, makes em good practice for beginners. Tear em up and no one cares.



Gotta go back father for the beginning and in Houston Tx
climbing all types Giant southern magnolia, chinna berry,
mimosa, hackbury, Ash, osage,locust, shag bark etc. 
I was sorts of a wanderer in them days moved quite a few places but have been here last fifteen years!


----------



## treemandan

OTG BOSTON said:


> I guess I'll have to try harder to post long incoherent ramblings like you :monkey:



I don't reccomend it; for one it will go against your perfect bore standards and two- I don't think you could do anymore than agree with anybody who was pulling a bandwagon. Cheers!
Incoherent? No you just can't read( or don't want to) Stop trolling me


----------



## treemandan

I am sorry I just saw a bunch of other people yammering away so i joined in. As far as long post, hijacking threads, or changing topics: well one thing leads to another. I don't always get what others say and fing some stuff inchoherent myself.
I actually think I am quite funny, most other do to. Some people just don't get it like the UPS truck driver I was trying to yank out of his seat this morning. I would of had him out too if he hadn't put on his seat belt real quick. I guess he didn't want to play either but at any rate I am usually lol-ing my freaking ass off.
So OTG: where you a good boy today and do everything just like they told you? You need to learn how to break out buddy, you remind me of one of those pretentious frat boys in the movies. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Don't worry T-man, I get you. You are a funny b1tch too! It took me a while, since it's hard to hear the tone of your voice over the rambling, but I am on to your jokes now.


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> Don't worry T-man, I get you. You are a funny b1tch too! It took me a while, since it's hard to hear the tone of your voice over the rambling, but I am on to your jokes now.



Yeah dan +1, you sure are a "funny b1tch". lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Yeah dan +1, you sure are a "funny b1tch". lol.



More proof that you got here on the back of someone elses wagon. Imagine, if you will, me on your job. A guy like you would have no choice but to put up with me. I guess I get out of hand a good bit but whatever you might have picked up on in my ramblings was pretty dead on. Hmmm?
Now on the other hand I would most likely keep cool around Nails' dad as I wouldn't want to have a boot up my ass.
Do you really hate to prune a tree? Oh, you just like the easy stuff.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Don't worry T-man, I get you. You are a funny b1tch too! It took me a while, since it's hard to hear the tone of your voice over the rambling, but I am on to your jokes now.



Well I guess I am joking, even if it ain't funny. Any way you look at it I don't recall being to many b1tches and thanks for reading my ranting.
One thing is probably true and I don't know if its good or bad but by the time you had one thought I have had 16. Oh yeah that must be obvious. ( ' you' in the above sentence refers to y'all) 
The thing I like most about this work is that its everything and sometimes all at once.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> More proof that you got here on the back of someone elses wagon. Imagine, if you will, me on your job. A guy like you would have no choice but to put up with me. I guess I get out of hand a good bit but whatever you might have picked up on in my ramblings was pretty dead on. Hmmm?
> Now on the other hand I would most likely keep cool around Nails' dad as I wouldn't want to have a boot up my ass.
> Do you really hate to prune a tree? Oh, you just like the easy stuff.



Witout bragging dan, (and I know yer gonna think I am) I just got a Pin Oak takedown for 3500$, now thats "my type of job" if you will. just one task to focus on, get it down, get rid of it, and get paid.


----------



## oldirty

13 hr day in yesterday and 4 this morning. 2 climbers on the job with 2 ground guys. lotsa cottonwood. 4 loads of chips and 3 loads of wood too big for the bc1800xl. nice little tip from the homeowner too.

we went south to where the trees were a little bigger. nice to finally get into some bigger wood.

speaking of good rope guys, i kicked the boss off the rope when the other guy was climbing. lol. i saw him hang up a couple easy pieces so i nudged him out the way. it was fun. we were hanging the smaller trees and setting the winch to make it easier. tops were flying, man. good times no doubt.

but to be honest with you, i made a cut i didnt want to but got outranked by the boss. big top went astray and roughed up the shed a little. nothing major but stung the pride. i shouldve just hung the two little tops of the big top like i wanted to but he want us in the other tree already. he says " i thought she'd come over fine" lol

other than that it was all good. the wallet will be thicker come payday.

Seward is a tiny town right on the water, the port is bigger than the town. all you fisherman wouldve had big wood for some of the creeks and rivers we drove by on the way down. i even wanted to get the line wet, and fishing doesnt really do it for me. 

got some nice pics too.

oh and i saw a couple grizzle! a sow and a yearling. treetom, pics just for you bud!

hey nails, your bud chaz sounds like a real good dude! lol


----------



## Nailsbeats

Runnin on the edge huh, OD. I hate that when the boss on the ground outranks ya and then sh1t goes south from there. It is pretty hard to chew out your boss for making a bad call. It is the common tree man's paradox, view from the tree vs. view from the ground. If my gut tells me strongly, I still do it my way. All of the uncertanties and risks is what makes treework fun, no guts no glory. Fishing don't do it for me either for the record. I don't mind catching bottle bass though.

I am usually the one pushing to take the whole top and the old man wants to take it is pieces. Better to er on the safe side. 

Chaz is a great guy, and good lookin too. lol.


----------



## oldirty

heres some pics of the view.


----------



## oldirty

some tree work (other climber)


----------



## oldirty

some more tree work (me)


----------



## tree MDS

Wow dude, the second to last pic really does it for me somehow. Glad to see the adventure working out to be well worth it buddy! That far north is the last real place left for the animals these days it seems, sad but true. Post 423 that is.


----------



## oldirty

and the grizzle.


----------



## oldirty

more grizzle. the last pic is of the little guy dropping a duece. lol


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> more grizzle. the last pic is of the little guy dropping a duece. lol



Oldirty your the man nice pics did ya slap that bugger on the azz?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Wow dude, the second to last pic really does it for me somehow. Glad to see the adventure working out to be well worth it buddy! That far north is the last real place left for the animals these days it seems, sad but true. Post 423 that is.



If that picture 'did' something for you you might as well come on out. Now picture me butt naked rolling around the floor laughing hysterically. No, I love ya Mds.
Oldirty, take this as you may BUT a high level of proffesionalism can be seen when you can tell you boss to shut it up. Don't miss out next time. If you know then make the call, I never met to many polite tree climbers anyway.
This is actually a chapter in the book I am writing( lol-ing with fanaticism). Its called how to tell your boss to shut it up and still keep your job. You think climbing big sticks is fun and exhilerating? 
Not only that but since you allready had your plan( and you do seem to know what your are doing) and someone tries to veer you off course it can be dangerous as well. You don't seem the type for that kind of thing. Get it?
And Nails: I find cottonwood to be one of the most dangerous trees for a novice to try his hand in. I honestly don't know what keeps them up.


----------



## treemandan

AND see what happens if you leave us to long?


----------



## treemandan

AND in one of my ramblings of inchoherency I said I was impressed about the company you hooked up with( I guess they don't just take anybody).
One of the things that impressed me was the name- I mean I find it nice when tree services can come up with a good name other than Joe Schmoes Tree Service without sounding to gay.
I don't know a whole lot about your new company but would you fill me in? What's the real skinny? They seem nice and all buts what's up? How do you like the owner and all? If you would rather not I understand but if you do make sure you do it right, please. See I am kinda polite.


----------



## tree MDS

CRAWW!! CRAWW!! oh no, wait thats a crow's call, lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> CRAWW!! CRAWW!! oh no, wait thats a crow's call, lol.



give it a rest, PLEASE!


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> CRAWW!! CRAWW!! oh no, wait thats a crow's call, lol.





treemandan said:


> give it a rest, PLEASE!



lol.


rope no worries about me running up to a grizz and slapping it on the ass. that wont happen. but i will take as many pics from the safety of the truck as i possibly can, just for you.


tman, what are you asking me? is mike a good guy to work for? sure. and he has all you need to get the work done up here. not scared to spend a dollar for some gear too. and thats important. fixes whatever needs to get fixed right away too (equipment wise) so you dont have to worry about his stuff falling apart around you. other than those 2 peckerheads i had to work with when i first got up here ive had no problems. AND he pays OT after 8 so i like that...alot. and a good person too from what ive gathered and what ive heard.

and you are right about that level of proffesionalism thing. i'll keep it mind.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Looks like you are layin down some nice snap cuts OD. Those are always fun.
Nice pics as usual.


----------



## Nailsbeats

T-man, Cottonwood, especially dead, is very dangerous. I was watching him the whole time and coaching the do's and dont's. All he had to do was put a rope in it, I just wanted to give him a taste, maybe boost his confidence in the easier trees.

Everybody is different. Seems when a new guy around here wants to climb everybody wants to be mother hen around them, which is understandable due to the fact that this is an internet forum.

On the job, when you have a good coach, and a person with the right mentality ("you'll have to hold me back", mentality) you can push it. Rambling again, lol.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> rope no worries about me running up to a grizz and slapping it on the ass. that wont happen. but i will take as many pics from the safety of the truck as i possibly can, just for you.
> 
> 
> tman, what are you asking me? is mike a good guy to work for? sure. and he has all you need to get the work done up here. not scared to spend a dollar for some gear too. and thats important. fixes whatever needs to get fixed right away too (equipment wise) so you dont have to worry about his stuff falling apart around you. other than those 2 peckerheads i had to work with when i first got up here ive had no problems. AND he pays OT after 8 so i like that...alot. and a good person too from what ive gathered and what ive heard.
> 
> and you are right about that level of proffesionalism thing. i'll keep it mind.



That overtime sounds proper fer sher. I think its pretty prestigious having a full page picture of your company in an international catalouge. Its nice to see it, its nice to know there are some thoughtful guys out there who work with their employees in different ways.
What's up with the peckerheads? I have left half decent jobs due to peckerheads even when I liked my boss. A peckerhead can really bog you down. Even after years and years I still have visions and relive moments of extreme frustration. Something I could never settle for was a peckerhead- Get em out! Get em away from me!
How old is this company? It seems that its 'in tight' with the tree people community. I hope you like the job. Hey! getting any lately?


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> T-man, Cottonwood, especially dead, is very dangerous. I was watching him the whole time and coaching the do's and dont's. All he had to do was put a rope in it, I just wanted to give him a taste, maybe boost his confidence in the easier trees.
> 
> Everybody is different. Seems when a new guy around here wants to climb everybody wants to be mother hen around them, which is understandable due to the fact that this is an internet forum.
> 
> On the job, when you have a good coach, and a person with the right mentality ("you'll have to hold me back", mentality) you can push it. Rambling again, lol.



You guys up there are really steeped in some tree work. So you got your thing, your brother has his and you both use other climbers and groundies? 
You know all these people here like you cause you are such a bad ass but in some of the pictures you posted you appeared to be quite a hack. No joke and I am not trying to demean you. I just find it interesting that you know so much but know so little. 
I asked you before about who taught you but I guess I wasn't satisfied with the answer. You did tell me your dad taught you a lot but I don't get it. Did you ever work at another company, school, etc?
Really, you mess around with some serious stuff there kiddo.Ever see anyone else do it? What was it that made the seed sprout? Are you now a full time tree guy?
I am only asking because I find it interesting, not bad, not good just interesting. You know by now if I thought you were a spade I would call you one so if you want ramble on, I am listening.
My definition of a hack is someone who routinley hacks and thinks its good.,like MDS. ( a hearty guffaw)


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> rope no worries about me running up to a grizz and slapping it on the ass. that wont happen. but i will take as many pics from the safety of the truck as i possibly can, just for you.
> 
> 
> tman, what are you asking me? is mike a good guy to work for? sure. and he has all you need to get the work done up here. not scared to spend a dollar for some gear too. and thats important. fixes whatever needs to get fixed right away too (equipment wise) so you dont have to worry about his stuff falling apart around you. other than those 2 peckerheads i had to work with when i first got up here ive had no problems. AND he pays OT after 8 so i like that...alot. and a good person too from what ive gathered and what ive heard.
> 
> and you are right about that level of proffesionalism thing. i'll keep it mind.


Thats all good and I really don't want ya slapping one just rivin
a little! Sounds like you are with a good outfit and I don't even have to
tell ya what to do with peckerheads. I am sure ya got that down was those
grizzlies feeding on them? :monkey: Again just riving


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> Hey! getting any lately?



if this is in regards to me getting some ass......no. but i do have a new tear mark on the side of my hog, right where the thumb would be. must be my grip.



you are really caught up in that pic in that catalogue huh? (last years climber and the little guy is the one i was telling you about with the roping skills.)


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Thats all good and I really don't want ya slapping one just rivin
> a little! Sounds like you are with a good outfit and I don't even have to
> tell ya what to do with peckerheads. I am sure ya got that down was those
> grizzlies feeding on them? :monkey: Again just riving



My first thought when I saw the bear picture was " AWW, they are so cute, I want to pet it." I usually don't go with my first thought...anymore. But I still think I can run pretty fast.


----------



## oldirty

about them peckerheads.....its funny, we walk by each other without even a look in each others direction. and thats kinda hard to do in the morning when were loading up the trucks. i get there earlier than the other one just so i can have all my sh1t done (sharpening the saws, and going over the chipper, fueling the trucks/chipper, and all that fun stuff) just so i wont have to wait on him/them to use something. its kinda like high school dealing with the bs but, hey it dont bother me none when i roll out the shop with both of them on their own crew and me on our way to do the bigger work and them on the easy stuff. so it works out.


and i hear ya about leaving jobs because of idiots, good boss or not. my problem is that i am 4600 miles from my part of town and to me this is the only gig in town. but worry not about that stuff tman, i got plans. soon they'll all come together, you'll see. i'll even show ya.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> My first thought when I saw the bear picture was " AWW, they are so cute, I want to pet it." I usually don't go with my first thought...anymore. But I still think I can run pretty fast.



:hmm3grin2orange: why is it always run? Why is it not stand and take
that beast it is only an animal ever watch the edge, what one man can do another can do!  Of course I aint in Alaska so I am safe for now


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> if this is in regards to me getting some ass......no. but i do have a new tear mark on the side of my hog, right where the thumb would be. must be my grip.
> 
> 
> 
> you are really caught up in that pic in that catalogue huh? (last years climber and the little guy is the one i was telling you about with the roping skills.)



Yeouch!
Yes, I get caught up a lot. If you want to see what i look like drive down the Ben Franklin Parkway by the Rodan Museum. You will see a big statue of a naked man sitting with his elbow on his knee and his chin resting on his palm. That's me. I should be so brash, but I do think alot.
And yeah, that was a good picture and it did have a lot to say about a lot of things. I don't think it was a mistake, the photographer knew what he was doing.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: why is it always run? Why is it not stand and take
> that beast it is only an animal ever watch the edge, what one man can do another can do!  Of course I aint in Alaska so I am safe for now



No I would run, I would have to get back to work.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> No I would run, I would have to get back to work.



I would prolly not put myself in the position to have to run,forget work
I would be a little intimidated


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> about them peckerheads.....its funny, we walk by each other without even a look in each others direction. and thats kinda hard to do in the morning when were loading up the trucks. i get there earlier than the other one just so i can have all my sh1t done (sharpening the saws, and going over the chipper, fueling the trucks/chipper, and all that fun stuff) just so i wont have to wait on him/them to use something. its kinda like high school dealing with the bs but, hey it dont bother me none when i roll out the shop with both of them on their own crew and me on our way to do the bigger work and them on the easy stuff. so it works out.
> 
> 
> and i hear ya about leaving jobs because of idiots, good boss or not. my problem is that i am 4600 miles from my part of town and to me this is the only gig in town. but worry not about that stuff tman, i got plans. soon they'll all come together, you'll see. i'll even show ya.



Allright I missed the story. What did these guys do? Was it the lowering mess up?
One thing that picture said to me was that little guy could be a ####. I could tell even with his back to me. You have to look real close to see it. I said to myself " Self, I bet you that that guy is a peckerhead." No joke.
I wasn't telling you to bail and I guess a year there would be giving it a fair shake. Can't wait to see.


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I would prolly not put myself in the position to have to run,forget work
> I would be a little intimidated



Come on they are just cute furry woodland creatures... with fangs and claws who eat raw meat.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> about them peckerheads.....its funny, we walk by each other without even a look in each others direction. and thats kinda hard to do in the morning when were loading up the trucks. i get there earlier than the other one just so i can have all my sh1t done (sharpening the saws, and going over the chipper, fueling the trucks/chipper, and all that fun stuff) just so i wont have to wait on him/them to use something. its kinda like high school dealing with the bs but, hey it dont bother me none when i roll out the shop with both of them on their own crew and me on our way to do the bigger work and them on the easy stuff. so it works out.
> 
> 
> and i hear ya about leaving jobs because of idiots, good boss or not. my problem is that i am 4600 miles from my part of town and to me this is the only gig in town. but worry not about that stuff tman, i got plans. soon they'll all come together, you'll see. i'll even show ya.


Oldirty just keep your head up you seem like a good chap
and your work will speak for ya. Water off the back so to speak,
I do know about working politics and it does suck but most of us oldtimers
have that drive that they can't get to!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Oldirty just keep your head up you seem like a good chap
> and your work will speak for ya. Water off the back so to speak,
> I do know about working politics and it does suck but most of us oldtimers
> have that drive that they can't get to!



I could never play into working politics very well, to much work to do to be bothered. Give it some time and if they don't see what is real and what is just not real well, what can you do? 
If you speak up and want to clean the slate with them that is good too, I would give it a try.
I used to say the same thing Ropes. "My work speaks for me" It was going good until I found this sight.( just a little chuckle)


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> Allright I missed the story. What did these guys do? Was it the lowering mess up?
> One thing that picture said to me was that little guy could be a ####. I could tell even with his back to me. You have to look real close to see it. I said to myself " Self, I bet you that that guy is a peckerhead." No joke.
> .






no...the dude in the pic is a good guy. like i said his hustle makes up for the rope incident. not a peckerhead. lol


in regards to the others. what i think it was is that they did not like i how came across. see, ive been around a little bit. not as many "tours" around the industry as you've pulled off tman but a few myself. anyway. them being young in the game i saw some things that needed to addressed and pointed them out. being the new guy they didnt want to hear it. but still i pointed.

anywho. i got my own crew and havent even had the chance to see them go up a tree with their chain on backwards since. true story. 


and i dont think you can work a full year up here anyway.


----------



## oldirty

ropensaddle said:


> Oldirty just keep your head up you seem like a good chap
> and your work will speak for ya. Water off the back so to speak,
> I do know about working politics and it does suck but most of us oldtimers
> have that drive that they can't get to!



appreciate the sentiments rope. every day is a good day man, thats a fact. hell i woke up on the right side of the dirt.


----------



## hornett224

*you're killin' me!*



oldirty said:


> heres some pics of the view.



you lucky bastard!


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> appreciate the sentiments rope. every day is a good day man, thats a fact. hell i woke up on the right side of the dirt.



See that's it, that is the attitude right there, a good climber always
keeps that in the back of his mind. Humility is powerful stuff, keep up
the attitude oldirty your going places my friend!


----------



## hornett224

*30-30?*



treemandan said:


> Or 5 rounds of the 30/30. But i would wait to see what happened before I started working the lever.
> Kinda of like when you are looking in someone's yard at a job and the mutt comes a charging. you just want to counter, wrestle in up, reach in its mouth and pull its toungue.



don't shoot the whole tube at him ! save the last round for yourself! i'll take the 45-70 today.


----------



## hornett224

*also,*



Burvol said:


> Old Dirty, I spent quite a bit if not the whole summer of 06' in the Bush in Griz country, you'll be fine...unless there is little or no fish. I would go 12 gauge
> 3" mag slug, buckshot, slug, etc, and a good .44. Both of these weapons can be carried on your person while out and about with little hassle. I got chased by a Grizzly in a river, I was in a raft floating by him...Kinda hard to turn around or stop in that current!



look at the new Ruger Redhawk with the 4" barrel.they come in 44 or 45 colt.throw some cast Buffalo Bore in there at 300 or 325 grains and you should be good to go.i'd recommend the Colt Anaconda in the same calibers but they are a little pricey these days.i have two but they ain't for sale,no matter how much i like you.the Marlin Guide gun is sweet in 45-70 but not as fast handling as the revolver.


----------



## hornett224

*i'm confused.*



oldirty said:


> Burvol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom8726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont want anyone mistaking me for someone else. lol
> 
> 
> another moose swinging by this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone in Alaska drive a PT Cruiser?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

hornett224 said:


> don't shoot the whole tube at him ! save the last round for yourself! i'll take the 45-70 today.



Griz=375 h&h or bow whichever you feel most comfortable with.
I would not use a 30 30. weatherby mag 300,375 H&h is most likely
the best griz gun made. Of course there is always the 54 cal hawkins!


----------



## hornett224

*i agree Rope.all great calibers.*



ropensaddle said:


> Griz=375 h&h or bow whichever you feel most comfortable with.
> I would not use a 30 30. weatherby mag 300,375 H&h is most likely
> the best griz gun made. Of course there is always the 54 cal hawkins!



i was just trying to think of guns in calibers that were easier to carry or use quickly. i would rather climb with a large caliber handgun on my leg than a rifle or shotgun on my back.


----------



## treemandan

So you don't think a 30/30 will do the job? I thought it would. I don't know a whole lot about guns but I am surprised to hear that everybody seems to agree that the 30/30 ain't enough.
I guess I was thinking of close range firing. How about jamming a half stick up its ass?


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> See that's it, that is the attitude right there, a good climber always
> keeps that in the back of his mind. Humility is powerful stuff, keep up
> the attitude oldirty your going places my friend!



Yes and true. If you can let others see that maybe they won't be such peckerheads.


----------



## treemandan

hornett224 said:


> look at the new Ruger Redhawk with the 4" barrel.they come in 44 or 45 colt.throw some cast Buffalo Bore in there at 300 or 325 grains and you should be good to go.i'd recommend the Colt Anaconda in the same calibers but they are a little pricey these days.i have two but they ain't for sale,no matter how much i like you.the Marlin Guide gun is sweet in 45-70 but not as fast handling as the revolver.



4" barrel and 325 grains? I guess that IS a little more sting than my little 30/30.
In AZ you can walk down the street with 2 ivory colts slung on your hip, NO PROBLEM. They might have changed that law.
I guess if I was doing green work around Alaska I would try to always have quick access to the proper tools myself. Just makes good sense.

Now Oldirty, I said that guy "could" be a peckerhead. Sometimes you to have to show humility to those around you.
I can't beleive no one else has anything to say about that picture! Its striking! I was smitten. Maybe its just me.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Sorry guys, the 30-30 aint gonna cut it. With the griz on the perimeter it is about portable stoping power and a foolproof action. 9 words, Compact .500 Smith and Wesson stainless double action revolver. Other popular choices would be the .44 mag and .454 Casull.

For rifles I would use the .338 win mag or the .375 H&H mag.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Sorry guys, the 30-30 aint gonna cut it. With the griz on the perimeter it is about portable stoping power and a foolproof action. 9 words, Compact .500 Smith and Wesson stainless double action revolver. Other popular choices would be the .44 mag and .454 Casull.
> 
> For rifles I would use the .338 win mag or the .375 H&H mag.



To tell more truth Ionly got the 30/30 so i could be like Clint and John anyway. I got a Mossberg lever action which is actually quite small and a Marlin something or another. Nothing fancy but I did buy used older guns for. The mossberg is rather rare I found out by chance but really I only paid a buck for it . 

Those nine words just sold me a gun if I was climbing in Alaska for sure AND dam skippy I would strap it on. I have been through a lot of crazy jobs but have yet to defend the perimeter from advancing grizzly bears. Man that sounds like fun!" Yo ! Look out, that one is after the saws and that one wants to complain about the noise!" Oh, if only it could be as easy and fun as bears.
The other rifle is a Marlin .22 Mag AND when I picked it up for 2 bills didn't know I couldn't get the bird/snake rounds for it. Can you put those rounds in a .22 handgun? Cause that's more of something you might need around here to ward off a snake, beehive or put the ocassional small animal out of its misery.
I got the .22 mag cause I wanted something cheap and nice and small to keep in the truck. Sometimes I get to shoot it on breaks on the job if the client has a range and lets me- which is rather often actually. Some of you nuts have some really nice guns!
Personally, I would not be caught dead walking around the game lands in hunting season these days!
I see a lot of people with that .22 mag, it makes a bigger hole than the .22.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> You guys up there are really steeped in some tree work. So you got your thing, your brother has his and you both use other climbers and groundies?
> You know all these people here like you cause you are such a bad ass but in some of the pictures you posted you appeared to be quite a hack. No joke and I am not trying to demean you. I just find it interesting that you know so much but know so little.
> I asked you before about who taught you but I guess I wasn't satisfied with the answer. You did tell me your dad taught you a lot but I don't get it. Did you ever work at another company, school, etc?
> Really, you mess around with some serious stuff there kiddo.Ever see anyone else do it? What was it that made the seed sprout? Are you now a full time tree guy?
> I am only asking because I find it interesting, not bad, not good just interesting. You know by now if I thought you were a spade I would call you one so if you want ramble on, I am listening.
> My definition of a hack is someone who routinley hacks and thinks its good.,like MDS. ( a hearty guffaw)




T-man I will try my best to address this, seems you got lost in many inerpretations here and lack much critical information. 

First, me and my brother both work for my dad doing treework partime. We also own a fabrication business which us 3 and another partner built from the ground up. We do that 40-48 hrs. a week and then hit the trees, weekends and nights. We also do some logging jobs, have a portable sawmill, and some excavating. I am the foreman/engineer/quality control at my day job, hiring/firing, training, encouraging, disciplining and working on the floor with the men. 

My dad taught me and my bro from day 1. He used to run a crew fulltime for Asplund when he was in his mid 20's then he went into the Laborers Union paving roads. Soon he was in Operaters Union (20 yrs), overseeing, moving and running a portable concrete batch plant for the biggest paving outfit in Wisconsin. I always went to work with him as a boy. He let us do things at a very young age. 

I have a picture of me at 15 taking the weight off the house side of a big softmaple with a 2071 J-red. That wasn't my first job either, just my first good pictures, before digital cameras. I was taking down trees in peoples yards since age 12, for the record I am 27 and my bro is 23. A lot of my new techniques come from studying AS. I now show my dad some things, but he developed the grit in us to get any and all jobs done, no excuses.

I never worked for another tree company, but have worked as a lineman and union laborer on the concrete paving crew. When younger, worked on many farms, poured basements, welded, did landscaping, etc. I have a technical diploma in Electrical Power Distribution with a 4.0 gpa, top kid in the program and paid for by my own sweat. I bought my home and property at 23, got married at 25 and now have my second kid on the way.

As far as the Hack thing, I don't buy into the notion, I believe it is a marketing term intended to demean others work in order to get work for oneself. Unfortunately homeowners don't have a clue, so treeguys just end up throwing it at each other. You can't stop honest, quality, hard work, done at a fair price, based on solid customer relations, nomatter what label you try to put on it.

It may appear that I know little sometimes, but it is about humility like Rope said. Think you know it all and the critical details will get by you while your head is in the clouds.

Now T-man, I hope this completes your profile on me.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> T-man I will try my best to address this, seems you got lost in many inerpretations here and lack much critical information.
> 
> First, me and my brother both work for my dad doing treework partime. We also own a fabrication business which us 3 and another partner built from the ground up. We do that 40-48 hrs. a week and then hit the trees, weekends and nights. We also do some logging jobs, have a portable sawmill, and some excavating. I am the foreman/engineer/quality control at my day job, hiring/firing, training, encouraging, disciplining and working on the floor with the men.
> 
> My dad taught me and my bro from day 1. He used to run a crew fulltime for Asplund when he was in his mid 20's then he went into the Laborers Union paving roads. Soon he was in Operaters Union (20 yrs), overseeing, moving and running a portable concrete batch plant for the biggest paving outfit in Wisconsin. I always went to work with him as a boy. He let us do things at a very young age.
> 
> I have a picture of me at 15 taking the weight off the house side of a big softmaple with a 2071 J-red. That wasn't my first job either, just my first good pictures, before digital cameras. I was taking down trees in peoples yards since age 12, for the record I am 27 and my bro is 23. A lot of my new techniques come from studying AS. I now show my dad some things, but he developed the grit in us to get any and all jobs done, no excuses.
> 
> I never worked for another tree company, but have worked as a lineman and union laborer on the concrete paving crew. When younger, worked on many farms, poured basements, welded, did landscaping, etc. I have a technical diploma in Electrical Power Distribution with a 4.0 gpa, top kid in the program and paid for by my own sweat. I bought my home and property at 23, got married at 25 and now have my second kid on the way.
> 
> As far as the Hack thing, I don't buy into the notion, I believe it is a marketing term intended to demean others work in order to get work for oneself. Unfortunately homeowners don't have a clue, so treeguys just end up throwing it at each other. You can't stop honest, quality, hard work, done at a fair price, based on solid customer relations, nomatter what label you try to put on it.
> 
> It may appear that I know little sometimes, but it is about humility like Rope said. Think you know it all and the critical details will get by you while your head is in the clouds.
> 
> Now T-man, I hope this completes your profile on me.



No it don't but I am begining to understand your screen name. I am certainly impressed with you and at such a young age, you are really on target.
I was curious how you got into trees, just because. I ask people this all the time, the answers I get vary a lot but I find it interesting.
One guy I knoe said he started at a rental yard and when someone wanted to rent a chainsaw he would just say" I'll do it for you". 30 years later he still don't know what the F he is doing.
Keep at it.


----------



## oldirty

well said nails. handled that like a gentleman you did. i think i wouldve gotten pissed and just told him to f' himself. i guess i am not as well spoken as you sir. a fine quality!


tman when you gonna post some pics....what you got, what you do treewise pics? show me the treeman, dan.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> well said nails. handled that like a gentleman you did. i think i wouldve gotten pissed and just told him to f' himself. i guess i am not as well spoken as you sir. a fine quality!
> 
> 
> tman when you gonna post some pics....what you got, what you do treewise pics? show me the treeman, dan.



Now why would you get pissed? Like I said; I am writing a book. Don't hand me that crap.Getting all upity cause I wanted to know where the guy came from? I didn't know- So I asked!
I guess I will try to rememnber the f-ing camera tommorow, just for you. I do just what you do, cepting no one tells me ####, no one. But if you would like to know, just ask!


----------



## treemandan

I don't subscribed to the hack notion either. Have you read my discription of a hack?


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> Now why would you get pissed? Like I said; I am writing a book. Don't hand me that crap.Getting all upity cause I wanted to know where the guy came from? I didn't know- So I asked!
> I guess I will try to rememnber the f-ing camera tommorow, just for you. I do just what you do, cepting no one tells me ####, no one. But if you would like to know, just ask!



i'm not pissed. i am saying that if you said that to me i wouldnt have been so diplomatic, thats all.


----------



## oldirty

seriously though you dont any pics of what youve done or any of that?


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> Sorry guys, the 30-30 aint gonna cut it. With the griz on the perimeter it is about portable stoping power and a foolproof action. 9 words, Compact .500 Smith and Wesson stainless double action revolver. Other popular choices would be the .44 mag and .454 Casull.
> 
> For rifles I would use the .338 win mag or the .375 H&H mag.


I would add the 300 mag and 54 cal and 444 marlin all with proper grain
bullets. I also would say anyone should watch the Fred Bear film of him
taking the world record at that time with a recurve great video and I
would like to do it one day. Shot placement absolutely imperative as 
well as total scentlessness. Bears don't have the best vision but can
smell better than deer.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> seriously though you dont any pics of what youve done or any of that?



well I guess I am not one for diplomacy either but give me a break, I wasn't tearing the man down one bit. Don't you like to talk about yourself?
No I ain't got no pictures.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Here T-man, put this on the cover of your book. lol I was doing some splittin today and the wife came down to take a peek, so I through up a shot for the new Stihl calender Playgirl style. I eat pretty good these days. The scar on my stomach is from a diaphramatic hernia surgery I had when I was two, lived on one lung for 2 years.







Oldirty, before I was married I handled a lot of things different. They call it "settlin down" or something.

I apologize if this is too much, too soon. lol.


----------



## oldirty

maybe a little


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> You guys up there are really steeped in some tree work. So you got your thing, your brother has his and you both use other climbers and groundies?
> You know all these people here like you cause you are such a bad ass but in some of the pictures you posted you appeared to be quite a hack. No joke and I am not trying to demean you. I just find it interesting that you know so much but know so little.
> I asked you before about who taught you but I guess I wasn't satisfied with the answer. You did tell me your dad taught you a lot but I don't get it. Did you ever work at another company, school, etc?
> Really, you mess around with some serious stuff there kiddo.Ever see anyone else do it? What was it that made the seed sprout? Are you now a full time tree guy?
> I am only asking because I find it interesting, not bad, not good just interesting. You know by now if I thought you were a spade I would call you one so if you want ramble on, I am listening.
> My definition of a hack is someone who routinley hacks and thinks its good.,like MDS. ( a hearty guffaw)



Ben, maybe thats why you've had 20 jobs (or whatever it was) perhaps you just dont get along with others, or simply cant work with others, hence the 50 foot rope. I mean it seems like you only hear what you want to there buddy! Do ya get what I'm saying dan/ben? whatever. And why would I worry about you judging the quality of my work when you've never even seen it? Moron.


----------



## oldirty

saw pose and now onto the maul pose. 

is that cover material for your book tman? lol

hey nails, chicks dig scars.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Thats good OD, cause I got one that goes over 5" right across the top of my head. I split it open, all the way to the skull, trying to jump into a van at a party, second attempt. Went to surgery, the doc picks up my scalp like and orange peel, washes my skull and sews 3 different layers shut. It looks mean when I shave my head, like a prisoner.

I will see if I can dig up a pic.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Ben, maybe thats why you've had 20 jobs (or whatever it was) perhaps you just dont get along with others, or simply cant work with others, hence the 50 foot rope. I mean it seems like you only hear what you want to there buddy! Do ya get what I'm saying dan/ben? whatever. And why would I worry about you judging the quality of my work when you've never even seen it? Moron.



I did put " a hearty guffaw" at the end of that sentence, moron. seems you had about the same number of employees as I have had jobs BUT the difference is that I am not in the same place as you after 20. By the same place I mean scrounging for groundies and having to pick the bottom of the barrel, getting your poor girl out there to get hurt and making fun of her, asking people how to plant a tree, running around calling myself a master arborist, etc. No my friend, I hear it all.After all these years I still have an open mind. I still get interested... in something besides the cash.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Here T-man, put this on the cover of your book. lol I was doing some splittin today and the wife came down to take a peek, so I through up a shot for the new Stihl calender Playgirl style. I eat pretty good these days. The scar on my stomach is from a diaphramatic hernia surgery I had when I was two, lived on one lung for 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldirty, before I was married I handled a lot of things different. They call it "settlin down" or something.
> 
> I apologize if this is too much, too soon. lol.



Please let me know if you are going to do that again so I can shut my eyes!


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> saw pose and now onto the maul pose.
> 
> is that cover material for your book tman? lol
> 
> hey nails, chicks dig scars.



I think it would do nicely, not on the cover but certianly a full color page. Thanks for the material Nails. I have to get my buddy over here to show me how to post pics and whatnot. While he is here I will ask if he can send MDS a nice debililatating virus.


----------



## Nailsbeats

ropensaddle said:


> I would add the 300 mag and 54 cal and 444 marlin all with proper grain
> bullets. I also would say anyone should watch the Fred Bear film of him
> taking the world record at that time with a recurve great video and I
> would like to do it one day. Shot placement absolutely imperative as
> well as total scentlessness. Bears don't have the best vision but can
> smell better than deer.




Hey Rope, do you handload for your weapons? The .300 win mag can get it done, but I see it on the low end for Griz as far as the frontal mass of the .30cal bullet equalling sufficient stopping power. Take the case capacity of the .300 away and you have a .30-.30 which in my opinion is a recipe for disaster with a griz on the other end. Any rifle I am carrying will be a controlled feed bolt action.

Now the .54 and .44, no question with the right bullets.


----------



## treemandan

You know Nails, Coming from a guy who sees most guys your age trying to work as little as possible and wanting to get paid a fortune while living life in the fast laneit what i said was a complement. You don't have to get an atitude. Maybe you missed my tone AND you are one ugly sob.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Cripes Dan, what ball park are you in? The game is over this way.

What in the world are you talking about?


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Cripes Dan, what ball park are you in? The game is over this way.
> 
> What in the world are you talking about?



Maybe i misinterpretted your tone. I am working on some pictures.


----------



## Nailsbeats

That's no good enough Dan, what post are you even talking about? Let's clear this up hear and now before it turns into a you and MDS crapshoot.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I did put " a hearty guffaw" at the end of that sentence, moron. seems you had about the same number of employees as I have had jobs BUT the difference is that I am not in the same place as you after 20. By the same place I mean scrounging for groundies and having to pick the bottom of the barrel, getting your poor girl out there to get hurt and making fun of her, asking people how to plant a tree, running around calling myself a master arborist, etc. No my friend, I hear it all.After all these years I still have an open mind. I still get interested... in something besides the cash.



Stop being a ##### danifer (or whatever it is), get off the couch and go do some work! I worked today you pansy, what did you do sit on yer a$$ talking s#!% in between scrubbing them toilets?? At least be a man and go out to the shop and sharpen the blades on the new cub cadet, lol.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> That's no good enough Dan, what post are you even talking about? Let's clear this up hear and now before it turns into a you and MDS crapshoot.



Well I guess that's fair. But I guess also I thought you might have went on the defense with some of the questions I asked you about your start. 
Oldirty seemed to be pretty riled up but I would like to know how he got started as well. i would be reffering to the post where he said he would say" I would tell him to shut the f up." 
Hey if I missed it , I missed it. As long as you don't think I was offending you. Your only 25? All that and climbs trees too? Amazing.
Don't get me wrong I ain't trying to suck your #### either, just rather impressed, really. Just put a shirt on, you are scareing the children.

Clear?


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Stop being a ##### danifer (or whatever it is), get off the couch and go do some work! I worked today you pansy, what did you do sit on yer a$$ talking s#!% in between scrubbing them toilets?? At least be a man and go out to the shop and sharpen the blades on the new cub cadet, lol.



Ahhh! Yes the toilets Done dude. what did I do today? You hit it right on the head again but the mower is 15 years old. Mostly I went swimming with my kid, cleaned up equipment and shop, bought a case, ate some ##### and took a nap.
Oh yeah my buddy just left after showing me how to take and post pictures. he said he couldn't send you a bullet down the wire. I took the rusty nerf bars off his Pathfinder real quick for him.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> Well I guess that's fair. But I guess also I thought you might have went on the defense with some of the questions I asked you about your start.
> Oldirty seemed to be pretty riled up but I would like to know how he got started as well. i would be reffering to the post where he said he would say" I would tell him to shut the f up."
> Hey if I missed it , I missed it. As long as you don't think I was offending you. Your only 25? All that and climbs trees too? Amazing.
> Don't get me wrong I ain't trying to suck your #### either, just rather impressed, really. Just put a shirt on, you are scareing the children.
> 
> Clear?



Still not clear. You are suddenly judging me by OD's comments.
Oldirty can say what he wants, I didn't say anything demeaning only gave you what you asked for. I am 27 not 25. Are you doing drugs? You don't quiet seem to pick up accurate information.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Still not clear. You are suddenly judging me by OD's comments.
> Oldirty can say what he wants, I didn't say anything demeaning only gave you what you asked for. I am 27 not 25. Are you doing drugs? You don't quiet seem to pick up accurate information.



No! I am judging you only by what you posted. Like I said " if I missed it, I missed it." Give a guy a break! Kinda of like I did when i saw that picture of you spiking up a live tree. No harm no foul.
so I typed the wrong age, hang me. Its your call, i don't give a F$#@ but I do care.
Just for the record there is no sarcasm here at this time. Are we at the end of this ?


----------



## tree MDS

Nailsbeats said:


> Still not clear. You are suddenly judging me by OD's comments.
> Oldirty can say what he wants, I didn't say anything demeaning only gave you what you asked for. I am 27 not 25. Are you doing drugs? You don't quiet seem to pick up accurate information.



Nice one nails, nice.


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> No! I am judging you only by what you posted. Like I said " if I missed it, I missed it." Give a guy a break! Kinda of like I did when i saw that picture of you spiking up a live tree. No harm no foul.
> so I typed the wrong age, hang me. Its your call, i don't give a F$#@ but I do care.
> Just for the record there is no sarcasm here at this time. Are we at the end of this ?



Yes we are, I have heard enough.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Ahhh! Yes the toilets Done dude. what did I do today? You hit it right on the head again but the mower is 15 years old. Mostly I went swimming with my kid, cleaned up equipment and shop, bought a case, ate some ##### and took a nap.
> Oh yeah my buddy just left after showing me how to take and post pictures. he said he couldn't send you a bullet down the wire. I took the rusty nerf bars off his Pathfinder real quick for him.



Sorry Pam, "old cub cadet".


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Sorry Pam, "old cub cadet".



Your one-liners really suck. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Yes we are, I have heard enough.



But are we clear? Cripes to you. I made one misinterpretation and now you want to bust my chops for typing the wrong age. How about that break?


----------



## custom8726

treemandan said:


> But are we clear? Cripes to you. I made one misinterpretation and now you want to bust my chops for typing the wrong age. How about that break?



How about you quite making uneducated assumptions about others. Then maybe you would not have to ask for a break. Just a thought there buddy


----------



## treemandan

custom8726 said:


> How about you quite making uneducated assumptions about others. Then maybe you would not have to ask for a break. Just a thought there buddy



Just what asumptions would you be reffering to? I don't think you know what i am assuming at all!


----------



## custom8726

treemandan said:


> Just what asumptions would you be reffering to?



70% of your daily babbling's are assumtions and other nonsense. On the rare occasion you construct a comprehendable sentance its enjoyable to read IMHO.. Try and concentrate on the 30% it represents you better.


----------



## treemandan

custom8726 said:


> 70% of your daily babbling's are assumtions and other nonsense. On the rare occasion you construct a comprehendable sentance its enjoyable to read IMHO.. Try and concentrate on the 30% it represents you better.



Oh. Thanks for trying to get the percentages down but I think i allready told you I don't assume ####. It just don't make good sense to.
Yes, I spew a little. What did you think of my way of getting onto a nieghbors property? 
don't talk to me about comprehenble sentences or I will beat you over the head with my diploma( if I can find it). This place is full of nuts who can't do it right. I just give them a break.
By the way; did someone send you to take a shot a me or did you just feel it was your duty? What in the hell does IMHO mean?


----------



## hornett224

*you could always go 340 weatherby mag*



Nailsbeats said:


> Hey Rope, do you handload for your weapons? The .300 win mag can get it done, but I see it on the low end for Griz as far as the frontal mass of the .30cal bullet equalling sufficient stopping power. Take the case capacity of the .300 away and you have a .30-.30 which in my opinion is a recipe for disaster with a griz on the other end. Any rifle I am carrying will be a controlled feed bolt action.
> 
> Now the .54 and .44, no question with the right bullets.



it's probably the most efficient round out there.


----------



## oldirty

i think IMHO means "in my humble opinion".


about what you are talking about with nails, there tman. i thought you were taking a couple shots at him. and i was just congratulating him on the way he reacted. i guess i didnt have to say anything at all and that he couldve dealt with it as he did but i was just saying that i do not have the articulation of words to get it across other than "go f' yourself". know what i mean?


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> i think IMHO means "in my humble opinion".
> 
> 
> about what you are talking about with nails, there tman. i thought you were taking a couple shots at him. and i was just congratulating him on the way he reacted. i guess i didnt have to say anything at all and that he couldve dealt with it as he did but i was just saying that i do not have the articulation of words to get it across other than "go f' yourself". know what i mean?


Its probably not that you don't have the "articulation of words" (well put), but that you would just rather keep it simple-I'm the same way.


----------



## Nailsbeats

I agree Hornett. The .340 Weatherby is just a faster .338, that will equate to more energy and deeper penetration, which cant hurt for dangerous game. I don't have any firsthand experience with the round, but have much respect for it. Another good one would be the 8mm Remington Mag.


----------



## custom8726

treemandan said:


> Oh. Thanks for trying to get the percentages down but I think i allready told you I don't assume ####. It just don't make good sense to.
> Yes, I spew a little. What did you think of my way of getting onto a nieghbors property?
> don't talk to me about comprehenble sentences or I will beat you over the head with my diploma( if I can find it). This place is full of nuts who can't do it right. I just give them a break.
> By the way; *did someone send you to take a shot a me *or did you just feel it was your duty? What in the hell does IMHO mean?



No, just my take on the situation.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> i think IMHO means "in my humble opinion".
> 
> 
> about what you are talking about with nails, there tman. i thought you were taking a couple shots at him. and i was just congratulating him on the way he reacted. i guess i didnt have to say anything at all and that he couldve dealt with it as he did but i was just saying that i do not have the articulation of words to get it across other than "go f' yourself". know what i mean?



I know exactly what you thought and I am pretty sure Nails thought the same. Truth be told( as I just won't lie) you both are WRONG! Yer Wrong, yes Wrong. Hit me with it baby! Wrong! Wrong , wrong wrong wrong wrong... wrong.
Iam just trying to emphasize that, that's all buddy, no shots fired.
I try not to be to judgemental , cept with those jerk off stump grinders running around and the occasional dip####. Like the guy who has his lips puckered to kiss your ass right now.

I tried to get the pictures of the little job I pulled today but that paperclip ain't working. I was meesing around yesterday with a buddy who showed me how to do it but now I can't get it to work. I guess I will have to ask Mr. Nelson. HEY MR NELSON! Can I get some help? Really Mr. Nelson actually works here. Do you know him?
For real I wasn't shooting at NAILS, not one dam bit!


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> i think IMHO means "in my humble opinion".
> 
> 
> about what you are talking about with nails, there tman. i thought you were taking a couple shots at him. and i was just congratulating him on the way he reacted. i guess i didnt have to say anything at all and that he couldve dealt with it as he did but i was just saying that i do not have the articulation of words to get it across other than "go f' yourself". know what i mean?



I know exactly what you thought and I am pretty sure Nails thought the same. Truth be told( as I just won't lie) you both are WRONG! Yer Wrong, yes Wrong. Hit me with it baby! Wrong! Wrong , wrong wrong wrong wrong... wrong.
Iam just trying to emphasize that, that's all buddy, no shots fired.
I try not to be to judgemental , cept with those jerk off stump grinders running around and the occasional dip####. Like the guy who has his lips puckered to kiss your ass right now.

I tried to get the pictures of the little job I pulled today but that paperclip ain't working. I was meesing around yesterday with a buddy who showed me how to do it but now I can't get it to work. I guess I will have to ask Mr. Nelson. HEY MR NELSON! Can I get some help? Really Mr. Nelson actually works here. Do you know him?
For real I wasn't shooting at NAILS, not one dam bit!


----------



## treemandan

custom8726 said:


> No, just my take on the situation.



OK. But I am not going to stop running my mouth. Thanks for enjoying what you could.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Hey Oldirty, how's your tour going? Have any fun today?

I blew the backwindow out of my piss pounder last night (91 Honda Accord 210,000mi). Woke up in the middle of the night and thought I heard thunder or someone dragging a 55 gal. drum past my house. Turns out the woodpile in my one shed fell on my car. I think the cat was chasind a red squirrel and down she came from 8' up. $90 later and a little elbow grease and I'm back in action. That squirrel is as good as dead, I had a good laugh though. Guys at work loved it when I pulled in with full air conditioning.


----------



## DonnyO

cool pics bro! maybe you should post 'em in a place with less trolls?


----------



## Thillmaine

*Trolls*

I only know of one really bad troll...and he wont shut the fick up but not even worthy of addressing


----------



## treemandan

Thillmaine said:


> I only know of one really bad troll...and he wont shut the fick up but not even worthy of addressing



If by any slight chance you would be reffering to me the definintion of a troll does not fit me. Look it up.
I don't think you will find the definition of what I am . But worthy? I will let you be the judge as soon as I figure out why my pictures posting ain't working.
I am so tired but will try again tonight. I have some on the camera but today I used my phone to take pictures. Turns out you have to send them to your email and so forth. I just don't know but am trying, please bear with me.
To tell the truth Jamie got nervous when I broke out the camera as we are both a little superstitious. ####ing around with that camera I am liable to cut my twinky off. And anybody besides myself or the client snapping shots of me usually gets chased off.
I have found that people who don't dig me often have insecurity issues or are just to hard headed for reason. In some cases I find it better just to take the offensive right off the bat; it weeds out the arseholes, real quick. Which one are you? Of course" whatever gets you through your life. "
Pictures coming I promise. I can't help with the rebuutals, you should meet me in person. 
I am addressing evrybody, not just the poster of this bulletin.


----------



## oldirty

tman you sure do seem to get riled up by the "troll" reference dont ya?

cell phone pics were alot easier. email them to yourself and then save the pic to your computer. then when you go to use the paperclip you can find them there (wherever your computer puts pictures that you saved)


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> tman you sure do seem to get riled up by the "troll" reference dont ya?
> 
> cell phone pics were alot easier. email them to yourself and then save the pic to your computer. then when you go to use the paperclip you can find them there (wherever your computer puts pictures that you saved)



Riled up? You want to see riled up? Take this cell phone, take this paperclip and take this mouse and... 
I don't know why but 'Error on page' always comes up. I can't expalin it cause I don't know what I am really doing. My wife sends pictures all the time and she don't know what's up either. Must be me. Oh but they are coming soon!
I started a 3 oak takedown today with me and Jamie. Its tough with two, you got to want it. Anyway I get home, suck down 3 beers and make dinner for 5 and then the client calls me to tell me I cut down the wrong tree. I called her back. my exact words were" doesn't sound good, I will be right over", that's all I said.
I was wondering( just for a second) if Treemandan could be so stupid. No worries, I'm not and thank God for that and also thank God she gave me a bunch of cash( not cause I'm broke but cause I like cash) after I cleared up the small misunderstanding. Pics to come and you better beleive there is going to be a long narrative. 
Now about that tear on your hog: I suggest cuuting a hole in the lid of a big tub a Crisco vegatable shortning next time. Try putting it in the microwave just to take the chill off. Or maybe just cut your nails and try not to go so furiously. Don't ruin yourself now.
P.S. She just handed me the money man, I usually just send a bill. I didn't ask for it.


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> Now about that tear on your hog: I suggest cuuting a hole in the lid of a big tub a Crisco vegatable shortning next time. Try putting it in the microwave just to take the chill off. Or maybe just cut your nails and try not to go so furiously. Don't ruin yourself now.
> .



lol

maybe i'm just not used to my tough hands. 

gives a whole new meaning to the term "grip it and rip it" i guess. 

you want a pic? maybe a close up profile shot?


----------



## oldirty

looks like the boys would rather smoke by the fire than go outside and battle them mosquito's. which by the way are pretty brutal up here.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> looks like the boys would rather smoke by the fire than go outside and battle them mosquito's. which by the way are pretty brutal up here.


Lol what have they been smoking is the question, they seem purty intrigued
with that fire pard:monkey:


----------



## oldirty

well rope, the smoke they are partaking in is of the legal variety. marlboro's i believe. sitting by the fire draws the smoke out the chimney and not in the house. keeping the it free of the smell of smoke.


and its actually cold enough outside at night to have one. man this is the longest winter ive ever been involved in.


----------



## OTG BOSTON

treemandan said:


> I was wondering( just for a second) if Treemandan could be so stupid. .



We've been wondering the same thing.:spam:


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> lol
> 
> maybe i'm just not used to my tough hands.
> 
> gives a whole new meaning to the term "grip it and rip it" i guess.
> 
> you want a pic? maybe a close up profile shot?



Perhaps It would be better if you kept that to yourself, thanks just the same but no thanks.
And the beat goes on.


----------



## treemandan

OTG BOSTON said:


> We've been wondering the same thing.:spam:



Good!


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Perhaps It would be better if you kept that to yourself, thanks just the same but no thanks.
> And the beat goes on.


 And the blabber as well dan, the blabber as well. I'll bet yer workin up a chapter as I type, lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> And the blabber as well dan, the blabber as well. I'll bet yer workin up a chapter as I type, lol.



Well, you do keep feeding me. That's it. No more right now, I am waiting for my computer consultant neighbor to finish cuuting my grass so he can help me with these pictures.
Chance of thunder has got me off the job I am on now.


----------



## treemandan

Oh and should I post them here or start my own thread?


----------



## tree MDS

Wtf, they made treemanpam a MVP!! What gives with that and how does that work anyway? lol. Yeah dan I gotta go and do a last miniute proposal here on my quickbooks, man I hate paperwork, but its raining here so I got no more excuses, damn it. Oh yeah dan, yer own thread, yes please, please, I guarantee it'll be a goodn, lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Wtf, they made treemanpam a MVP!! What gives with that and how does that work anyway? lol. Yeah dan I gotta go and do a last miniute proposal here on my quickbooks, man I hate paperwork, but its raining here so I got no more excuses, damn it.



Proposals on quickbooks? Very impressive homey. Beats my chicken scratch on a generic proposal. I just scribble some stuff down, toss it at em and say " Consider yourself lucky if you see me within 3 weeks." 
My nieghbor just bolted, Comeon! Wtf? Now this is getting nuts. Where do I find the link to post pics again?
And I don't get it either.Mvp? Who the hell is giving ME rep points? Own up.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Proposals on quickbooks? Very impressive homey. Beats my chicken scratch on a generic proposal. I just scribble some stuff down, toss it at em and say " Consider yourself lucky if you see me within 3 weeks."
> My nieghbor just bolted, Comeon! Wtf? Now this is getting nuts. Where do I find the link to post pics again?
> And I don't get it either.Mvp? Who the hell is giving ME rep points? Own up.


Thats what Im wondering, who the hell is giving you rep points? lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Thats what Im wondering, who the hell is giving you rep points? lol.



Give me a hand posting these pictures.If you are not to busy.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Give me a hand posting these pictures.If you are not to busy.


 Got no clue on that one man, sorry. I dont have the patience for all that or I'd have some up as well, still gotta figure out how to use my fax, thats more important. I do e-mail estimates though, I'm pretty impressed with that, people love it too. Its also good if you've been slacking on an estimate, ya can still get it out in time even if its last miniute.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Got no clue on that one man, sorry. I dont have the patience for all that or I'd have some up as well, still gotta figure out how to use my fax, thats more important. I do e-mail estimates though, I'm pretty impressed with that, people love it too. Its also good if you've been slacking on an estimate, ya can still get it out in time even if its last miniute.



You think I blab a lot here? You should read one of my email estimates. What is this thing that you call a fax machine? Is it one of things that I hear people complaining about cause it don't work?
We both must be desperate right now. We are talking to each in a civil manner. If that can be done surely I can figure out how to post pics???


----------



## tree MDS

Dan, every time I read one of yer posts now I look up and see that MVP and I feel that civility leaving me, lol.


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Dan, every time I read one of yer posts now I look up and see that MVP and I feel that civility leaving me, lol.



That is what I have been saying all along- Nothing makes any sense! The masses have no idea of what is really going on. 
If you look at things from my perspective you will find yourself saying 4 things.
1. Everybody is nuts
2. It don't really matter anyway
3. I still try my best cause that is what counts
4. does anybody know any good jokes? 
Of course I like to elaborate on that!


----------



## treemandan

treemandan said:


> That is what I have been saying all along- Nothing makes any sense! The masses have no idea of what is really going on.
> If you look at things from my perspective you will find yourself saying 4 things.
> 1. Everybody is nuts
> 2. It don't really matter anyway
> 3. I still try my best cause that is what counts
> 4. does anybody know any good jokes?
> Of course I like to elaborate on that!



Before I burn this binger and spend the rest of the day wandering around Evan's Nursery i will just say this: Well, maybe I won't say anything else but I do wish you were here. all of you.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Proposals on quickbooks? Very impressive homey. Beats my chicken scratch on a generic proposal. I just scribble some stuff down, toss it at em and say " Consider yourself lucky if you see me within 3 weeks."
> My nieghbor just bolted, Comeon! Wtf? Now this is getting nuts. Where do I find the link to post pics again?
> And I don't get it either.Mvp? Who the hell is giving ME rep points? Own up.



I gave ya some of your greeny's four in fact because I think your
a good chap with a sense of humor!


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I gave ya some of your greeny's four in fact because I think your
> a good chap with a sense of humor!



Thanks Ropes! Check out my little walnut Pics!


----------



## oldirty

tree MDS said:


> Dan, every time I read one of yer posts now I look up and see that MVP and I feel that civility leaving me, lol.



you gotta hammer out the posts to get to that MVPness bub.

tman's been on a posting rampage as of late.


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> That is what I have been saying all along- Nothing makes any sense! The masses have no idea of what is really going on.
> If you look at things from my perspective you will find yourself saying 4 things.
> 1. Everybody is nuts
> 2. It don't really matter anyway
> 3. I still try my best cause that is what counts
> 4. does anybody know any good jokes?
> Of course I like to elaborate on that!



i'll tell you what tman, i like it.


----------



## oldirty

went on a little hike today.


----------



## oldirty

gotta love them cottonwoods. there's a bird in the first pic.


----------



## oldirty

devil's club. if you are anywhere near these mofo's you best not grab them. avoid if you can.

this is the one club you dont want to hang out in.


----------



## oldirty

back up the hill.


----------



## Nailsbeats

The saga continues.......

Oldirty, you look just like my friend begginer Treemanchaz, it ridiculous.


----------



## treemandan

Looks like it would be a nice relaxing climb if you tossed a rope down for a leisurely rappell and chance to find one of those "spots" Don Juan was talking about on the way back up.
don't forget to pack some Ramen noddles and some heat if you want to stay for dinner.

Was a time i used to crash into that devil's crap full bore on a bicycle all the time on my off time, it sucks in the summertime it'd wreck your behind.


Just so you know I beefed up my climbing saddle "Alaska Style" so I might rent a moped and drive out to see you. I will post the pictures soon in your forum.
I looked all over but didn't see any birds in the cottonwoods. Anybody else see any birds?

One more thing, just a tidbit about D.J.; Do you know that Don Juan claimed to be able to climb that waterfall in one step? He was right.


----------



## oldirty

good ol DJ.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> good ol DJ.



Was it C.C. who wrote about him?


----------



## oldirty

treemandan said:


> Was it C.C. who wrote about him?



no idea. i was thinking of dennis johnson.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> no idea. i was thinking of dennis johnson.



yeah dennis johnson.
Don Juan was kinda like a mythical man( there are some beer commercials about guys like him) He was a ladies man, soothsayer, philosopher of magic and wizard or something like that. i think he ate a lot of peyote.
carlos castenada wrote about him. I think HE ate to much peyote.
Anyway, I took the one step over the mountain thing to mean that it only takes one step to step over a mountain, the first step.
The " spots" thing is that you can find places where you feel the energy of the earth or universe. The thought being that if you could find these " spots" easily you were doing well.
I have never eaten peyote but I think Don juan was pretty cool. Like dude man its like cosmic awareness man... or some B S like that.
Truth is shut up and get back to work! Want to see my saddle? You have to wait. Want to see my last job? I'll bet you do, its coming.
I'm a gonna hit the shops and kit up with a banging new spool of rope with all the greenery I just made. Might even get me one of those new fangled saddles they got out now for 400. But I don't know, I need boots, hockey pads and a chiropractor too.


----------



## treemandan

Who is Dennis Johnson anyway? No joke, what's he running for pres? 
Seriously, I don't know AND if anyone makes fun of me for that I will come up there with my new saddle attachment and tcob.


----------



## oldirty

oh just a gutsy pointguard for the celts of old.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> oh just a gutsy pointguard for the celts of old.



Pointguard for the celtics in the days of old? Like that Mel Gibson movie?Or was that the Scots?


----------



## treebogan

*Funny Stuff*

Oldirty

I have read the stories of your time working for Tall Trees with amusment.I even believe I know the tree that was pictured in post #424,was it across from the "Artists Center" down a little dirt alley in Spenard?

One thing you can say about Anchorage is that a reputation,good or bad will stay around alot longer than what you might.

Best regards and stay safe.

Mike "kiwi" Hill


----------



## oldirty

i take it you've worked at TT as well?

pic in post 424 is down in seward.


glad you like the thread, mike. when were you here?


----------



## DonnyO

Hey J.C.! misssed you at the NETCC this weekend......


----------



## treebogan

*2004 to 2006*

I worked for TT for three seasons,2004,05 and finally in 06.A most enjoyble experiance and made many firm freinds in Anchorage.I hope to return to the great land for a vist next year,but we''ll have to see.

Enjoy the rest of your season

Mike Hill


----------



## ccrider2240

oldirty said:


> i take it you've worked at TT as well?
> 
> pic in post 424 is down in seward.
> 
> 
> glad you like the thread, mike. when were you here?



od,,,,,,,, been north of anchorage yet??? i lived in Eagle River for 5 years,back in late 80s early 90s


----------



## oldirty

*the tour ends here.*

tman hit it on the head not too long ago. just like i had to go west i had to come back home. just to make sure i wasnt going to be missing out on the real deal.


----------



## custom8726

Welcome back!! Looks like it is good to be home also.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> tman hit it on the head not too long ago. just like i had to go west i had to come back home. just to make sure i wasnt going to be missing out on the real deal.



Great good to hear you got to chase a dream and not lose
a possible soulmate and I must say ya do look happier and
that is what counts


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> Great good to hear you got to chase a dream and not lose
> a possible soulmate and I must say ya do look happier and
> that is what counts



I guess I would look pretty happy if I was in OD's situation right now. Truth is - I don't have to go 4000 miles to not get some lovin, I can do that right from home. Besides the 16 hour a day 4 day slog-a- thon that this last storm brought on has left me little tirert. I have to pull yet another one off a house in the morning and its been like that for at least 3 days... I think.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> I guess I would look pretty happy if I was in OD's situation right now. Truth is - I don't have to go 4000 miles to not get some lovin, I can do that right from home. Besides the 16 hour a day 4 day slog-a- thon that this last storm brought on has left me little tirert. I have to pull yet another one off a house in the morning and its been like that for at least 3 days... I think.



Yeah at some point a married man finds out who the prize truly
is! Everyone especially single blokes thinks the woman is the prize
but usually it is opposite. I would love to cook, clean house and
watch the tube and let her worry about the bills but it don't work
that way ya know!


----------



## Nailsbeats

*Nice picture*

A little too much, too soon though. For me anyway. It was a grand tour, it was, it was.


----------



## oldirty

thanks fellas. its nice to be home and get'n a little honey on the stinger. 

sounds like tman needs a nap. by the way i showed her that post you made. you are her new favorite on Asite. lol

and i guess i dont need to worry about grip'n it and rip'n it anymore.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> tman hit it on the head not too long ago. just like i had to go west i had to come back home. just to make sure i wasnt going to be missing out on the real deal.



One time I looked out of my window in Tucson at the highest peak in the mountains the surounded the town. The next morning I set off due north with a full days rations, rode my bike as far as I could then climbed up rocky cravasses through " jumping catus" and crusty shale to the top. 
I ate those Ramen noddles and was prepared to stay up there all night, just to see if I could see, I ended up jabbing my knee with a pig pan catus but made it home to catch an episode of the A Team by 11 pm.
Some people say " you can't go home again" but I say " Why the F not?" Sometimes you have to build a home in order to leave it then come back to it but everybody can agree there is no place like it. Its a very good place to be.
By the way i lied about the peyote. While there may be no place like home there is also no place like being OUT in the desert.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> A little too much, too soon though. For me anyway. It was a grand tour, it was, it was.



here here, I agree . But we are all very happy for you OD, just keep it quite, we know all about it, don't remind us.


----------



## Nailsbeats

*Men of AS Calendar*

Hey are we gonna start one or not. I don't see any reason why we shouldn't. We could give them to are lady friends and such.......what's the worse that could happen?


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> thanks fellas. its nice to be home and get'n a little honey on the stinger.
> 
> sounds like tman needs a nap. by the way i showed her that post you made. you are her new favorite on Asite. lol
> 
> and i guess i dont need to worry about grip'n it and rip'n it anymore.



Just don't show her any of your posts. Yeah I am feeling the high of exhaustion and first thing I hope to rig up an ash and pull it up and off. Got tons of pics coming but now my regular work is being put back by major hazzard trees from this storm. It nuts baby! I got a huge stand of locust with blown over stalks. I am taking em all out! I want to save the wood to make fence post.
Man I just met a hot mama, she was a single parent and I tried to give her a break and I did but she has some nasty silver maples about to let loose. Her son and his buddies wanted to give it a go on the 75 foot norway all cracked up and hanging over the house and wire. He thinks he wants all that wood! I will do what I can. But anyway, this mama was smoking, so hot I melted! And she knew it.
So the last few days and nights have been a welcome challenge but there is much more to come. I have been running around with both trucks driving across other peoples yards without asking for acess or to set up the winch for some nice pulls I have been making with my new stable braids and pulleys. I just hook the portawrap to the winch up sometimes so I can lower off the truck after a lift. One thing to mention is a PRUSSICK( a big one) should be used before the low pulley as a failsafe. 
I was going to 1/2 16 strand for my good light duty pulley rope but the guys at Main line Mower had 200 feet of 1/2 stable rated around 10 K. That is what I have for my 3/4 200 foot bullrope, its twice as strong and the feel is nice. I don't put it in crotches AND they don't carry whipping line at that store. I wonder how those climbers around there keep the ends from unravelling. I would take a guess and say tape but that would have me vomiting from laughing to dam hard.
So what, maybe I should get some rest before I bogart a way in and a tree to set a pulley in so I can get this tree of this " guy who lives on a golf course" 's luxo mini mansion... by myself, by 9 am? I will take pics but if I mess up real bad don't count on seeing them.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Hey are we gonna start one or not. I don't see any reason why we shouldn't. We could give them to are lady friends and such.......what's the worse that could happen?



The worst? get laughed at AND I am NOT just speaking for myself!


----------



## Nailsbeats

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah at some point a married man finds out who the prize truly
> is! Everyone especially single blokes thinks the woman is the prize
> but usually it is opposite. I would love to cook, clean house and
> watch the tube and let her worry about the bills but it don't work
> that way ya know!



I am sure she would love to hear that theory, just be ready to run!


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> I am sure she would love to hear that theory, just be ready to run!



My wife is finally begining to appreciate me, I can actually see a difference, either that or she just don't care anymore. Its win win for me!
But she has a full time job too. You bet! I ain't supporting some good for nothing. She is a research biologist at a big place. She takes her own money to the mall and buys her own shoes. 
Actually I don't know what she buys but it usually ends up at the Goodwill or the land fill within a year. She bought a brand new old piece of wood that said " ANTIQUES"! She nailed it above the door with a brad into the plaster and it hit me on the head.
My mama was a women's libber so I say" Walk the walk honeypie". But now she always gets me to hang the pictures.


----------



## DonnyO

*now that you're back*

Time for a ninja climb!


----------



## ropensaddle

Nailsbeats said:


> I am sure she would love to hear that theory, just be ready to run!



Actually she knows it and agrees but she usually has her own job
we have been working together for a while now and I want her
to find a good job with good benefits. If not she will continue to 
help me and sure she bitc?es some but she is a good women.
I hope she can find her a good paying job with benefits so I don't
have to worry all the time about her health. I can usually keep
ahead of bills but have not got enough income to afford a good health
plan yet. I am the king of my casa, she knows that and I don't become
arrogant about things but she knows when I say this is the way its
gonna be to let it go. I grew up watching hen pecked men with no backbone I am not that guy.


----------



## oldirty

Nailsbeats said:


> A little too much, too soon though. For me anyway. It was a grand tour, it was, it was.



?

just wanted you to see why i came home. it wasnt that bad of a pic. and i am all for an AS calender. lol



hey tman good luck with them tree's. and what are you going to do when that homeowner wants you to go inside her house so she can write you a check? lol. too late regarding her seeing my posts.



i guess rope wears the pants in his household huh?


----------



## oldirty

DonnyO said:


> Time for a ninja climb!



yup!

when's the next TCC?


----------



## DonnyO

New Hampshire, sept 27, sign up early!


----------



## Nailsbeats

oldirty said:


> ?
> 
> just wanted you to see why i came home. it wasnt that bad of a pic. and i am all for an AS calender. lol
> 
> 
> 
> hey tman good luck with them tree's. and what are you going to do when that homeowner wants you to go inside her house so she can write you a check? lol. too late regarding her seeing my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> i guess rope wears the pants in his household huh?




Looks like a good reason to me! Are you gonna go back and work some more or was it a temporary deal?


----------



## oldirty

Nailsbeats said:


> Looks like a good reason to me! Are you gonna go back and work some more or was it a temporary deal?




went back today baby. it was good to see all them boys. i told the boss not to tell anyone i was coming back. it was good pulling back into the shop. 

figures my first day back and we are taking down a monster silver maple with the crane. bucket and climbing. i was running my 660 in the tree today, and let me tell you it was good times for sure. 

no pics though. and i am pissed. my backpack with all my sh1t and i mean all of it was grabbed out my truck saturday night. pissed.


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> went back today baby. it was good to see all them boys. i told the boss not to tell anyone i was coming back. it was good pulling back into the shop.
> 
> figures my first day back and we are taking down a monster silver maple with the crane. bucket and climbing. i was running my 660 in the tree today, and let me tell you it was good times for sure.
> 
> no pics though. and i am pissed. my backpack with all my sh1t and i mean all of it was grabbed out my truck saturday night. pissed.



Man that sucks probably good ya did not catch them though.
We always want to catch them but are really better if we don't!
I started to put a rattler in my tool box with a do not open warning
after four in six years were stolen.


----------



## treemandan

Sorry about the loss. M and F 'ers! Just hope you didn't get to lewd on with that camera.


----------



## (WLL)

soo oldirty is back home with his ollaidy? and some folk in alaska robbed ya?


----------



## tree MDS

Yeah, what up wit ole dirtbag?? lol.


----------

